#ayatana 2009-09-21
<DBO> thank you for the review bratsche, merging the maximus branch now
<DBO> btw, seems you keep the same insane hours I do :P
<bratsche> DBO, heh, yeah.
<DBO> it will be nice to have this one marked Fix committed before my boss even wakes up :)
<mac_v> DanRabbit: ping ;)
<DanRabbit1> mac_v: pong
<DBO> DanRabbit1, so right click menus in Docky 2
<DBO> I am considering limiting them to only picture, text, callback when clicked
<DBO> can you see a need for things other than a picture and text in the right click menu?
<DanRabbit1> hmm
<DanRabbit1> well
<DanRabbit1> I could see like a slider
<DBO> keep in mind I dont much want to implement a custom slider, so it would be a gtk slider
<DanRabbit1> hmm
<DanRabbit1> maybe then, for now it's okay :)
<DBO> ;) good call
<DBO> also it occurs to me
<DanRabbit1> I am by no means an expert :D
<DBO> if you want to make an svg that gets overlayed the hovered item...
<DBO> in the menu that is
<DanRabbit1> ah
 * DBO realizes he just signed up for more tiling...
<DanRabbit1> no
<DanRabbit1> just stretching
<DBO> oooo
<DBO> I like stretching
<DBO> I already wrote a nice encapsulated way to do that
<DanRabbit1> I'd give you a 1px X Npx svg
<DBO> sexy :)
<DanRabbit1> but, can you inherit what the current GTK theme uses?
<DanRabbit1> that might be good for integration.
<DBO> inherit what in particular?
<DanRabbit1> just that overlay part
<DanRabbit1> from the menus
<DBO> mmmm
<DBO> most likely...
<DBO> I'll have to dig into the gtk drawing functions
<DBO> I tend to avoid those because they often come out ugly
<DanRabbit1> okay
<DanRabbit1> well, then I'll draw something pretty for you :D
<DBO> i like da purdy :)
<DBO> morning davidbarth 
<davidbarth> hi DBO
<DBO> I took care of that Maximus issue, is there anything else around for me to go after?
<davidbarth> DBO: the crasher on exit?
<DBO> the crasher on exit is nearly certainly a driver issue based on the trace, we need to gather more xorg/video card information. I have been fortunate enough to get the apport guys to add a hook to netbook-launcher to gather this information on crash from now on
<DBO> the Maximus issue I fixed was where it ended up spawning so many instances it would lock up the system (more or less)
<mac_v> DBO: you can almost always get the maximus crash in a virtualbox
<DBO> maximus?
<mac_v> yup
<DBO> interesting
<DBO> thank you, that is information that will help me greatly :)
<mac_v> np... it mostly occurs when all the app windows are being closed
<DBO> which bug # are we talking here?
<mac_v> DBO: hmm.. i didnt report a bug :( , i didnt look into it too much , i was mostly testing ti for Humanity , i noticed this..
<mac_v> it*
<DBO> can you give me a full description
<DBO> this is my first hearing of maximus crashing
<mac_v> ok... let me reproduce it and get back in few mins
<DBO> the crash on exit I thought davidbarth was referring to was the one in netbook-launcher :P
<mac_v> err... maybe the same , let me check again 
<DBO> mac_v, any chance on a backtrace for me? :)
<mac_v> DBO: the stupid thing is pissing me off! its either freezing or not crashing now :(
<DBO> sweet sweet race conditions
<mac_v> previously i always got a maximus crash , then i didnt bother about it! now that i want to catch it ... it hides from me :/
<mac_v> DBO: do you know how , the UNR windows-list desaturates its inactive window icons ?
<DBO> i would hope I do
<DBO> I wrote the code to do :P
<mac_v> hehe ;)
<DBO> what are you looking to know?
<mac_v> DBO: could that be applied to the notification area icons?
<DBO> yes
<mac_v> great 
<mac_v> that would solve all the complaints from the UNR team!
<DBO> notification area uses xembed however, and then paints directly onto the reparented window
<DBO> so to properly get the effect we have to redirect that painting, and then provide a surrogate
<mac_v> could we add exclusions? volume/battery/network/ ?
<DBO> aren't those ones already desaturated?
<mac_v> yeah , wasnt sure how it would work on these icons
<DBO> desaturating a desaturated pixbuf doesn't do anything negative
<mac_v> ah , awesome
<mac_v> DBO: we need to mention this to lool
<mac_v> oh he here  :)
<DBO> the implementation of this wont be as straightforward as it is on the window picker
<mac_v> he's*
<DBO> just so you know
<mac_v> hmm... we could give it a shot  , and see how it works... if it doesnt work out well :(
<DBO> basically we are being mean to another process
<DBO> and that process could decide to fight you on this
<DBO> I personally think its easier to attack the library for making tray icons
<DBO> since 99% of all applications use it
<DBO> it would be easy peasy to make a quick patch that reads a gconf value for saturation
<mac_v> DBO: either way , which ever works best is fine :) , the UNR team has concerns that the app icons are showing up in color while the system icons are greyscale...  so if we solve that its great :)
<DBO> what timescale do I need to get a working solution in?
<DBO> and who in the UNR team exactly?
<mac_v> hmm... i think lool wants it done within this week
<DBO> there is no way I am getting a working version of the xembed hackery within a week
<DBO> I can cleanly patch gtk in a week, should be relatively small
<mrooney> you just need more faith in yourself, DBO :)
<DBO> well its not technically something either of my bosses have asked me to look into, so this would be on my own time
<lool> Hey DBO, mac_v 
<DBO> hey lool 
<lool> mac_v: The idea of desaturating could work
<mac_v> hey lool  , DBO has an idea... but needs a bit of time :)
<lool> But *that* is clearly a change for which I want the design team's ack on: it might render random icons ugly and I want them to say that it's an acceptable distorsion
<mac_v> yeah ... they at first wanted only the system icons in greyscale
<lool> DBO: If it turns out we need it, it could become an official assignment; but let's check whether it's what we want
<DBO> lool, to desaturate these things will likely require patching gtk in a somewhat minor way
<lool> DBO: The three options on the table for this particular bug are: switch to colored icons for notification area icons in humanity, or desaturate all notification area icons, or switch back to human
<DBO> switch back to human is a terrible idea
<DBO> no offense...
<mrooney> human is a truly lackluster icon set indeed
 * DBO forgot how much gtk loves its ifdefs
<DBO> i am still convinced this is a 5 or 10 line patch
<lool> DBO: Why so?
<mac_v> DBO: if the icons are desaturated , the error icons need to be allowed in color.
<DBO> Humanity is a much more professional looking icon set lool 
<DBO> why?
<mrooney> I bet it also provides icons in reasonable sizes
<DBO> the notification area is clearly "optional"
<mac_v> lool: just to test... if you change the UNR theme to human , you'll notice that several icons are blurred , it was not designed to be used in 64px size
<lool> DBO: Ok so you're looking at it from a purely artistic point of view, but we're facing a list of small issues which make it problematic
<DBO> lool, the greyscale icons can easily be made into colored ones. The guy who makes them has a set of colored icons for those if they are needed
<lool> DBO: Now since the time I listed them and said I would revert back to human, a bunch of them got closed -- cool -- but when I was looking at it last week it was seriously unfit for release  :-/
<mac_v> lool: actually we were working on them since reported ;p and it got completed now ;)
<DBO> human is unfit for release on a 64x64px based display...
<lool> I might be asking something weird but is there any reason why we dont try improving Human which is used by default in Ubuntu Desktop Edition?
<lool> I mean I can see why it wouldn't be pretty on 64x64 but then we could spend time fixing *that* instead of having two themes
<DBO> 2 reasons
<mrooney> I'd much rather see the Desktop theme change too, there are such nice existing icon sets already
<DBO> 1) shiny icons are very ugly looking...
<DBO> 2) The human icon set was made by artists that are no longer supporting it
<DBO> I dont even know if the original source material for it is available
<lool> Ok but we're debating over the UNR icon theme when many more people are hit by the desktop one; why wouldn't we want to solve the problem for both?
<DBO> I support that
<DBO> but I can see where UNR gets hit harder
<DBO> also it has been my understanding that in some ways UNR is a testing ground for ubuntu desktop. I could be wrong there however
<lool> Is something blocking from incrementally improving the Human set?
<lool> I dont really like the rewrite from scratch or wholesale replace approaches because they usually create as many bugs as they solve   :-/
<lool> And here we end up with two themes to maintain in main, each with its own bugs
<DBO> well here is how I see
<DBO> UNR 2.0 has a new look. This look is very matt and professional.
<lool> The situation gets worse as humanity requires human and hence we use more space because we ship two themes
<DBO> It does not have any high gloss at all really
<DBO> Human icons are the exact opposite. Extremely high gloss
<DBO> they look incredibly out of place
<DBO> The only way to fix this is a whole sale replacement
<DBO> oh bleh, I could mod humanity to ship whatever human icons it needs in a couple hours. Thats a non issue
<lool> Apparently it is a request of the design team to inherit human
<lool> Besides, I need to keep both due to the desktop-switcher switch to classic desktop option
<DBO> does that switch it back to human?
<lool> It changes the Gtk+ theme for sure
<lool> Oh crap it sets it to Human-Murrine-Netbook instead of Dust
<DBO> bug?
<lool> DBO: On its way; I hate the whole desktop-switched concept TBH; I'd rather drop this completely and allow opening an UNR or a Desktop session
<DBO> lool, as for the icons. To me it largely comes down to that UNR is matt, Human is glossy
<DBO> lool, we agree there
<lool> DBO: Well you're saying Human sucks and Humanity is nice; that might be true, I'm not judging here, but it is something we should be fixing for the desktop as well and at the same time in fact; even if UNR is hit harder by the larger icons it uses
<lool> So if you tell me using Humanity in UNR is part of the general plan of moving the desktop edition to Humanity as well I can agree
<mac_v> lool: updating Human is not an easy task... it will take longer to fit it , and surely not before release
<mac_v> i think they have plans for a new theme for Karmic+1
<mac_v> ICON THEME*
<lool> That's likely
<lool> 433859
<lool> DBO: Maximus > can you roll a release?  it touches autotools, so it's a bit more pain to carry as patches, so I'd probably have to roll a tarball anyway
<DBO> lool, I cant roll a release, I think neil or someone who is not an intern will need to do that
<DBO> Im not 100% sure, but thus far nobody has okayed me to do something like that
<lool> So I think the Humanity topic went a bit far out of the realm of things which can be done in karmic indeed
<lool> My naive non-designer point of view is that we had been using Human before, it's used on the desktop and is supported; I had release blocking issues with Humanity after UI freeze so I was freaked out that they wouldn't get fixed; turns out Humanity folks are working on them so they can still make it, but we need to check with Design team how to address some of them
<DBO> yep
<DBO> perfect :)
<lool> So while I was reverting back to Human, that was before hearing that the issues I reported were being addressed and before hearing that Human sucked so much from people with a clue about graphics; I still keep that as a potential technical solution in case the humanity issues cant be resolved, but the decision will probably come from the design team
<lool> s/reverting/planning to revert/
<lool> njpatel: Hey
<lool> njpatel: Is it ok for Jason to roll a maximus tarball?
<lool> I'm usually cherry picking patches, especially for a single bug fix as here, but they touch autotools so I'd probably roll a tarball here anyway
<lool> And I dont like messing with version numbers for the snapshot or using non-existent ones
<lool> njpatel, DBO: I've milestoned 433859 for karmic release; the naive fix is trivial but perhaps you might want to consider doing unsets and hence changing the way d-s works slightly
<njpatel> lool: yes it is
<njpatel> (okay) :)
<lool> DBO: Your first maximus tarball!
<DBO> hot damn
<DBO> I'd like to point out its 4:30 AM
<DBO> can I sleep a little first?
<lool> bzr tag, make distcheck, test the tarball, bzr push, publish tarball
<njpatel> lool: having them as two sessions would solve a bunch of problems
<lool> Should take you 5 minutes   ;-)
<DBO> ok, going
<lool> DBO: I'm kidding it will take you longer really
<lool> DBO: Go to bed if it's that late for you
<lool> You're east coast?
<lool> DBO: Good night
<DBO> yeah, detroit
<lool> njpatel: I guess I could roll a tarball
<DBO> im on it
<lool> Ok cool
<njpatel> lool: of course you can :)
 * njpatel is trying to get as many people working on unr as possible !
<lool> Ok next time I'll jump on it, no need to bother DBO; that said it is probably a good thing for him to start doing that too
<DBO> tarball works
<lool> DBO: You bumped to 0.4.12?
<DBO> yep
<DBO> https://edge.launchpad.net/maximus/0.4/ubuntu-9.10-beta-freeze
<lool> What's that?
<DBO> where you can find the tarball
<lool> Odd uscan doesn't see it
<DBO> uscan?
<lool> Pff if I use edge it does *sigh*
<DBO> http://edge.launchpad.net/maximus/0.4/ubuntu-9.10-beta-freeze/+download/maximus-0.4.12.tar.gz
<lool> DBO: Newest version on remote site is 0.4.11, local version is 0.4.11
<lool> Newest version on remote site is 0.4.12, local version is 0.4.11
<lool>  => Newer version available from
<lool>     http://edge.launchpad.net/maximus/0.4/ubuntu-9.10-beta-freeze/+download/maximus-0.4.12.tar.gz
<DBO> okay
<DBO> whatever, the point is its there
<lool> DBO: We have watch files in the packages which will grab the new tarball for us and do the update
<DBO> please verify it is what you need :)
<lool> packagers are lazy
<lool> FYI you used automake 1.10 while the previous version used 1.11; I dont care personally but it's better to only go up in autotools versions over time
<lool> No need to roll it back though
<lool> DBO: Looks good, uploading; thanks!
<DBO> dont tell anyone
<DBO> but I still run jaunty
<lool> Tss
<njpatel> DBO: nnnoooo
<njpatel> DBO: it's karmic time! (queue sideways dancing)
<DBO> cant help it, the warning clearly says I shouldnt run karmic on a work box :P
<njpatel> :)
<njpatel> DBO: your obviously delusional -- go to sleep!
<lool>  subject: [ubuntu/karmic] maximus 0.4.12-0ubuntu1 (Accepted)
<njpatel> thanks lool
<DBO> wewt
<DBO> my first release
<lool> DBO: BTW in karmic there's a script to upload the tarball for you   :-)
<lool> lp-project-upload
 * DBO pokes MacSlow 
<MacSlow> DBO, hey Jason
<lool> mac_v: around?
<DBO> i hear maybe I can be of use to you on memory leaks in notify osd
<lool> mac_v: Did a call with dux people and wanted to give you an update
<mac_v> lool: hi...
<MacSlow> DBO, yeah... I could use some help
<lool> mac_v: Basically we want to keep humanity and fix its issues and they will provide recommendations on how we should fix each issue
<MacSlow> DBO, I'll send you a email summing up status-quo... one sec
<DBO> thank you :)
<mac_v> lool: hmm.. sounds good :)
<lool> mac_v: Concerning the humanity -> human dep, it seems ok to drop the inheritance/dep and copy over the human icons; they didn't mind
<mac_v> lool: i asked Kenneth about that... he said sabdfl might mt like copying over the notification icons :(
<mac_v> s/mt/not
<lool> mac_v: They told they would bring this stuff up with sabdfl tomorrow
<mac_v> ok , great
<lool> I dont think the copying is an issue
<lool> Just the b&w versus color stuff
<mac_v> hmm.. ok , the b&w menu icons are fixed... 
<mac_v> only the app specific icons in the notification area are in color... all system icons are greyscale
<mac_v> lool: thanks for the update :)
<lool> np
<lool> mac_v: Feel free to release a 0.3 whenever convenient if I still miss some fixes since lass bzr snapshot
<lool> I slightly prefer running tagged releases with nice version numbers
<mac_v> lool: i expect 0.3 will be released within this week , we are adding new icons to remove human inherits and might not need to copy over those icons either... 
<mac_v> lool: also could you confirm which icons the design team would like to use for notify-osd ? 
<mac_v> human ones or ...
<DBO> MacSlow, it occurs to me you may not actually know my email. Jassmith@gmail.com
<MacSlow> DBO, I have it already
 * DBO flattered :P
<MacSlow> the magic of seaching mailing-lists in evolution :)
<MacSlow> Name-completion is a nice thing in evo
<lool> mac_v: It's a bit late to ask me to raise that to them   :-(
<lool> mac_v: Is there a bug about the choice of icon for notify-osd?
<lool> mac_v: If not please file one now and I'll send it to them
<mac_v> lool: hmm... there is no bug about the choice , either way we'd be doing the notification-* icons... just wanted to know if it is allowed to be used in the default theme  :)
<lool> mac_v: Sorry can you be more specific?  Use what in the default theme?
 * lool doens't understand
<mac_v> lool: about the use of the humanity's notify-osd icons...since we would be doing it in Humanity's style... but the wiki specs> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#Icon < mention the style for the icons, which is how it was done in Human. so was wondering if it is allowed for the default theme to differ from the specs.
<lool> mac_v: Ok is it reasonnable to consider changing this just before karmic release, well into UI freeze, or can it wait until lucid?
<lool> mac_v: In all cases, if you like you can file a bug on this against humanity and I'll mention it to the DUX folks
<mac_v> lool: now i didnt understand...  "can it wait until lucid?" do you mean not making these icons in Humanity style?
<mac_v> lool: also, i dont think it would be a bug in humanity... [how could we file a bug in Humanity to not make the icons ;p ] ...  it would be a bug in UNR :)
<lool> mac_v: Keeping whatever we have right now
<mac_v> ah... ok
<lool> mac_v: You could file a bug against humanity to request switching to new notification area icons, then request approval, then either wontfix it or fix it
<lool> Given that the change would happen in humanity-icon-theme, it's the proper place to file a bug; but you could say it should be filed in ubuntu, not upstream
<lool> anyway this is minor; any bug will do
<DanRabbit1> Anybody around to take a look at some icons really quick?
<mac_v> DanRabbit1: ;)
<DanRabbit1> http://www.elementary-project.com/abuse/UbuntuOne/V3/
<DanRabbit1> It's the UbuntuOne icons I'm doing
<DanRabbit1> what do you think?
<mac_v> DanRabbit1: which one?
<mac_v> the png?
<DanRabbit1> all of them
<DanRabbit1> they are emblems
<DanRabbit1> except one is a folder
<mac_v> ah... ,the folder is a bit more reddish than Human's regular folder
<DanRabbit1> nu-uh, because I copied it
<DanRabbit1> :D
<mac_v> hrmm! ;) wonder why it seems reddish!
<mac_v> ;p
<DanRabbit1> I don't know
<DanRabbit1> your are too used to Humanity :D
<mac_v> hehe yeah! , just checked with human icons they seem similar :)
<mac_v> DanRabbit1: the synced is not either a complete circle nor an ellipse , thats the off icon , seems weird
<DanRabbit1> I had to squish it a little bit, so it wouldn't be super tall ;)
<mac_v> and the ends dont fade out smoothly... a more gradual fading would be better
<DanRabbit1> mmkay
<mac_v> DanRabbit1: the clouds look great :)
<DanRabbit1> I think it's just that bottom arrow....
<DanRabbit1> I'm glad you like my cloud :D
<mac_v> DanRabbit1: where is the silver lining? ;p
<DanRabbit1> hehe
<DanRabbit1> it's kind of silver...
<DanRabbit1> :p
#ayatana 2009-09-22
<MDC1> mac_v, good comment ;-)
<mac_v> :)
<mac_v> MacSlow: hi... is there a bug about notify-osd not displaying album art when the image is bigger than a particular size? or is this a known issue?
<MacSlow> mac_v, any image (displayable/loadable by gdk-pixbuf) should show up
<mac_v> MacSlow: atm , its not displaying images of big album art, there seems to be some problem with scaling ... several have also complained about this... i'll have to look into this and see at which size the images are not getting displayed... 
 * MacSlow -> lunch
 * MacSlow -> capoeira-break
 * MacSlow -> capoeira-break
<MacSlow> ups
<SiDi> MacSlow|capoeira: hiya... did you have a look at my patch yet ? :P
<djsiegel> DanRabbit: hello
<MDC1> bratsche, just in case you missed it; cosimoc has done some work on the toolbar editor here http://github.com/cosimoc/nautilus/tree/toolbareditor
<MDC1> bratsche, he still have problems with the drag and drop *hint*
<DanRabbit> djsiegel: ping
<djsiegel> DanRabbit: did you get my text?
<DanRabbit> djsiegel: No, I don't receive texts
<djsiegel> I got Humanity back in UNR
<DanRabbit> ty :D
<djsiegel> well, I pushed and Ivanka pushed
<djsiegel> and on the desktop...
<DanRabbit> hehe ;)
<djsiegel> by default
<DanRabbit> wait what?
<djsiegel> you heard me
<DanRabbit> Ubuntu?
<DanRabbit> like
<DanRabbit> real Ubuntu?
#ayatana 2009-09-23
<mac_v> DanRabbit: ping
 * MacSlow -> lunch
<natewiebe13> is this the spot to discuss xsplash?
<DanRabbit> if anybody is awake ;)
 * DanRabbit --> Skooool
<natewiebe13> alright.. i noticed something with xsplash.. if you run xsplash from terminal, once it is finished, it fades into the desktop.. when it runs during boot.. it abruptly shows the desktop.. is it just a bug, or is it planned to be abrupt?
<natewiebe13> anyone?
<hyperair> natewiebe13: when run in a terminal it still ends abruptly for me
<hyperair> perhaps your window manager is donig something funky with it?
<natewiebe13> hyperair: not for me.. it crossfades into the desktop very nicely
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> i see
<hyperair> try setting -x
<hyperair> -x 2 or something
<natewiebe13> what does -x change?
<hyperair> timeout
<hyperair> wait. it seems that when i specify --timeout, it dies halfway no matter what
<hyperair> abruptly
<natewiebe13> i did "sudo xsplash -x 2" and it still faded out
<hyperair> hmm
<hyperair> strange
<hyperair> it doesn't for me
<hyperair> instead, no matter what timeout i give it, it still ends abruptly after the first throb
<natewiebe13> i modified mine to look like mrdoob's iteration 3, but i dont think that should make a difference
<hyperair> hmm strange. sometimes it fades out
<hyperair> sometimes it ends abruptly
<hyperair> very strange
<natewiebe13> im thinking of filing a bug report
<hyperair> go ahead
<natewiebe13> hyperair: Bug #435324
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 435324 in xsplash "xsplash should crossfade during boot" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/435324
<natewiebe13> hyperair: i also included a video with what i saw in terms of crossfading
<hyperair> hmm
#ayatana 2009-09-24
<lool> DBO: Thinking about the desktop-switcher situation
<lool> DBO: I always thought it was awful to do things this way, but I just realized a fundamental step we're missing
<lool> DBO: Most GConf settings are influenced by unr-default-settings; as you point out, this might be missing if one installs UNR manually from a desktop install
<lool> DBO: I think we can approach things either by saying that this is not supported and forcing desktop-switcher to pull the meta package for instance, or just advertizing it
<lool> DBO: Or we can approach them by making installation / removal of unr-default-settings part of desktop-switcher
<lool> Or enabling / disabling of the settings
<lool> That would mean desktop-switcher wouldn't need to change any gconf setting
<lool> Hmm except the panel ones which have to be merged
<lool> grmpf
<lool> njpatel: Let me paste the last lines for you
<lool> njpatel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/276878/
<lool> njpatel: I'm mostly pondering this from a "which fixes can we crank in d-s this cycle before we rewrite it / obsolete it in the lucid"
<njpatel> lool: I'm not sure what we're fixing there?
<lool> njpatel: *cough* we neither, I'm pondering a more stable solution to the changing gconf settings dance
<lool> s/we/me
<njpatel> Oh I see :)
<lool> because the gconftool --load didn't work when debugging this on IRC with an user the other day
<lool> and reset didn't work either
<lool> Well it only works one way
<lool> njpatel: I'd love if we could reduce the number of pathes / amount of code to start with
<njpatel> sometimes you need to wipe ~/.config/desktop-switcher, as it may have saved panel setup there
<lool> Currently there's the saved panel stuff and the copying of the defaults from unr-default-settings to d-s which fuzzy things a lot
<lool> njpatel: Yeah
<lool> If we could avoid one or the two of these, it would be great
<lool> Reducing desktop-switcher to basically changing the gconf path and perhaps giving the option to reset to the default settings
<njpatel> lool: I'm not sure how much can be done for Karmic now, we're running out of time and I don't have much time myself
<lool> njpatel: Ok; that settles the discussion then
<lool> njpatel: I just thought about it while reading jason's merge
<njpatel> lool: Yep, but I think that the two session thing is what we should aim for. The main reason for "classic mode" was that gl+vga output was a bit weird on hardy + intrepid. It was better on Jaunty and now it works really well (on the netbooks I have) in Karmic, so I think we should give less prominence to the switcher for ludid
<njpatel> lucid*
<njpatel> lool: I need to restart, bbiab
 * MacSlow -> lunch
<mac_v> MacSlow: hi... any info on Bug #428509  , the notifications are still not fixed , davidbarth said that this was a bug
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 428509 in notify-osd "Do not suppress async notifications when using fullscreen apps" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/428509
<MacSlow> mac_v, I've not yet had time to work on that... crashers and mem-leaks kept me busy... rolling 0.9.22 atm... after that I'll get back to bug-squashing
<mac_v> MacSlow: sure... no probs ,just wanted to know it would be eventually fixed...  :) thanks 
<djsiegel> DanRabbit: ?
<DanRabbit> djsiegel: ping
<djsiegel> DanRabbit: oh thank god
<DBO> MacSlow, mind giving me a sanity check here?
<MacSlow> DBO, where, how, what? :)
<DBO> maximus-app.c
<DBO> line 157 or so
<DBO> see where it says if (type == None || !data)
<MacSlow> DBO, one sec... need to grab that from bzr
<DBO> I theorize proper behavior is if (type != hints_atom || !data)
<DBO> but your X speak is a little better than mine
<MacSlow> DBO, it's in lp:maximus, right?
<DBO> right
<MacSlow> DBO, lp:~jassmith/maximus/crash-fixes ?
<DBO> well that has my changes
<DBO> I didn't propose yet because I have not been able to test it yet
<MacSlow> DBO, grabbing lp:maximus now
 * DBO pokes njpatel, you are not on gtalk :P
<MacSlow> DBO, since hints_atom gets set by gdk_x11_get_xatom_by_name_for_display() a few lines up I would leave it like if (type == None || !data)
<njpatel> DBO: hey hey, I think gmail/gchat is down
<MacSlow> DBO, god forbid... not another social-networking service :)
<MacSlow> DBO, if (type == None || !data) reads easier than if (type != hints_atom || !data) imo
<DBO> MacSlow, well type is set as the actual type of the property returned by XGetWindowProperty right?
<DBO> and hints_type is the type we requested
<MacSlow> DBO, yeah type gets set by XGetWindowProperty()
<DBO> so in theory, cant XGetWindowProperty, under situations of extreme weirdness, return something other than none or hints_type
<njpatel> DBO: also may help if we actually set type to None when we declare it
<MacSlow> DBO, I would not expect that
<MacSlow> DBO, btw... I would even thing that it's either type == None && !data or type == hints_atom && data
<njpatel> DBO: that goes for all the data that we &send to XGetWindowProperty. I don't know why I didn't do that initially
<MacSlow> DBO, I don't think data is set if type == None
<njpatel> it was all too much for him
<MacSlow> X11 has that effect on people
<MacSlow> can't blame him
<MacSlow> :)
<MacSlow> DBO, re
<DBO> sorry
<DBO> xchat froze
<MacSlow> see... X11 :)
<njpatel> DBO: x11 knew you were talking about it
<MacSlow> DBO, it hates you... and everybody who touches it
<MacSlow> DBO, so is that maximus-app.c:157 crashing?
<DBO> hard to say, some traces seem to say yes 170 is crashing
<njpatel> DBO: in case you missed it, I think all those variables need to be made = NULL on declaration, I'm not sure how I missed that in the first place
<DBO> and that makes me curious
<MacSlow> DBO, I suggest...
<njpatel> DBO: at the moment type and data could be random and therefore we could be doing bogus things and crash
<DBO> njpatel, indeed...
<MacSlow> if (type == None && !data) {} else if (type == hints_atom && data ) {...} else { g_assert ("Impossible!\n"); }
<DBO> MacSlow, that makes me happier
<njpatel> DBO: hints/type/format/nitems/bytes_after all should be made = NULL. I'm really annoyed about that now :(
<MacSlow> DBO, anything else does not make sense to me atm
<DBO> njpatel, my reading of the xmanual seems to imply that those values MUST get initialized
<njpatel> DBO: don't assert
<DBO> even if the result is 0 length
<njpatel> DBO: just g_warning
<DBO> fair enough
<MacSlow> yeah... g_assert() is a bit overly pedantic... I just was trying to get a point across
<MacSlow> DBO, I hope that'll help fixing it
 * MacSlow goes and grabs some coke
<MacSlow> I hate coffee
 * DBO notes that at least in american english, grabbing some coke would refer to the drug, while grabbing a coke refers to the beverage
<njpatel> DBO: I don't think they'll be initialised if there was an error, so that may be it
<MacSlow> DBO, ah... devil is in the detail again
 * MacSlow meant a can of coke
<DBO> njpatel, ok after reading the Xlib manual again, it is ambiguous about setting those variables in error conditions
<DBO> njpatel, for some reason I had convinced myself it does...
<njpatel> DBO: i had a look at the source (or something I believe was the source :) ) and it doesn't look like it does
<DBO> ok, then I have initialized all the integers to 0 and the pointers/structs to NULL
<MDC1> hi all, i'd like some gui/text advice. When you choose to open a file in "Another application", you get the Open With dialog. "Problem" is that you might not always want to open this file with the selected application, but that's how it's done right now. The default application for the file type is associated with the application. I'd like to be optional. Where should this checkbox be placed and what should the text be?
<DBO> njpatel, ok pushed that fix up
<DBO> MDC1, what?
<MDC1> DBO, not clear at all? :-)
<DBO> not really
<MDC1> hehe
<njpatel> DBO: thanks
<MDC1> ok.. i'll go thru it slowly :)
<DBO> njpatel, thank you for pointing out my mistake :)
<njpatel> DBO: I think it was my mistake dude :)
<DBO> I feel somewhat embarrassed but happy it worked out
<MDC1> pick a random file, right click and select "Open with Other Application"
<DBO> MDC1, done
<MDC1> DBO, pick the application that's currently NOT default for that mime type
<MDC1> hit ok
<DBO> MDC1, okay
<MacSlow> time for the capoeira-break
 * MacSlow -> capoeira
<MDC1> DBO, next time you open that file the new application will be the default
<DBO> is that the thing he does where he flies around like a super hero? I saw a video of that once....
<MDC1> DBO, i'd like to make that default association an option in the dialog
 * DBO has seemingly found a counter example
<MDC1> DBO, like "[X] Always open this type of file with this application"
<DBO> MDC1, mine does not behave in this manner
<MDC1> DBO, hmm.. lemme check
<DBO> mine does not try to open text files with Movie Player now :P
<MDC1> DBO, actually you're right
<DBO> i know
<DBO> its cuz Im sweet
<DBO> and a winner
<MDC1> DBO, BUT you do get gedit in the right click list
<MDC1> yaddayadda
<DBO> yes
<DBO> and now I have movie player as a suggested app for all my text files
<MDC1> and that i'd like to change (instead)
<DBO> annoyingly stupid to be sure
<MDC1> ok.. so you're kinda with me 'bout the roblem? :)
<DBO> aren't you the dude making Nautilus not suck? :)
<MDC1> at least trying to..
<MDC1> am i making it suck more now :)
<DBO> ok so here is what *I* would do
<MDC1> ?
<DBO> since I believe more UI is rarely the answer
<DBO> have it work in this manner
<DBO> step one) make the stupid Open With Other Application dialog not show a single application more than once (if two entries have the same name, dont add the second entry)
<MDC1> DBO, also see this https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=92497 about this..
<ubot4> Gnome bug 92497 in File and Folder Operations "RFE: it should be possible to open a file with an application, without associating" [Enhancement,New] 
<DBO> step two) make it so that if you select an application thats default mime types do *not* support the selected file
<DBO> dont add it to the right click menu
<DBO> so if I open a .txt file with Banshee music player, silly for sure, but at least its not a mistake i have to live with
<DBO> if I open a .txt file with Open Office, then go ahead and add it to the right click menu
<MDC1> DBO, if i'm not mistaken - all applications that matches the mime type is already in the popup menu
 * DBO double checks
<DBO> no
<MDC1> hm.. got an example?
<DBO> got banshee installed?
<MDC1> nope, but that's not a problem :-)
<DBO> ok totem?
<MDC1> installing...
<DBO> cat /usr/share/applications/totem.desktop | grep pdf
<DBO> note the lack of PDF support
<DBO> right click a pdf file, check out that other applications list, note the option to open it with totem/banshee
<DBO> (Totem shows up as Movie Player)
<MDC1> ahh. no no
<MDC1> i mean in the context menu
<DBO> yeah I know
<MDC1> all applications that handles the specific mime type is already in the context menu..
<DBO> if you actually tell it to open the pdf with banshee/totem
<MDC1> so?
<DBO> banshee/totem then show up in the context menu
<MDC1> yes
<DBO> so basically, the problem from as far as I can see isn't that it adds thing to the context menu
<DBO> but that it adds STUPID things to the context menu
<MDC1> but isn't open with almost useless then? isn't that a good way to use your favorit hex editor and edit the movie
<MDC1> ok.. so you suggest not adding anything to the context menu at all?
<MDC1> (at least not from the open with dialog)
<DBO> no, I suggest not adding things to the context menu that dont explicitly support that mime type
<MDC1> but all of them are already there...
<DBO> no
<MDC1> no?
<MDC1> hmm.. i'm obviously missing something here :)
<DBO> ahhh yes
<DBO> sorry I reinstalled my OS a couple days ago
<DBO> I dont have half the apps installed I thought I did
<MDC1> haha
<DBO> ok then yes, I support not adding anything from the Open With Other Application dialog
<DBO> no option, just dont do it because likely its stupid
<MDC1> DBO, did you see the bug?
<DBO> yes
<DBO> I think if you want to fix something big first that has real "wtf is this crap" kind of feel
<DBO> make it so applications dont show up in the opne with other app dialog more than once
<DBO> shouldn't be too hard
<MDC1> actually i don't think fixing the problem there is the right thing to do
<MDC1> the apps problaby has a few too many .desktop files somewhere..
<MDC1> and that creates problem on more problems than this (i think the run dialog has problem like this too)
<djsiegel> MDC1: might be nice to design a new open with dialog that has a category picker on the left
<djsiegel> All
<djsiegel> Accessories
<djsiegel> Internet
<djsiegel> Office
<djsiegel> etc
<djsiegel> I bet users would find it much easier to use if it looked like the main menu
<DBO> MDC1, it looks like if you just pay attention to the NoDisplay key in the .desktop files, it will fix the issue
<MDC1> djsiegel, but you agree that we should not add it to the context menu list?
<DBO> banshee ships 3 .desktop files, but only 1 isn't marked NoDisplay
<MDC1> DBO, what command is the other one executing?
<MDC1> *ones
<DBO> they just have different arguments
<DBO> one opens the CD player
<DBO> the other actually doesn't seem to do anything special
<MDC1> and it wouldn't make sense to open a file with any of them with NoDisplay?
<DBO> well they all have the same name
<MDC1> file a bug against Banshee? :-)
<DBO> so you wouldn't be able to tell the difference in the selector anyhow
<MDC1> but i'll take a look if i can filter out the NoDisplay entries
<DBO> I really think its a solid idea :)
<MDC1> DBO, true (unless they have different descriptions)
<DBO> same description
<DBO> even if they were different, you would have to scrub through them
<MDC1> DBO, ok, thanks a lot - i'll see what can be done :)
<DBO> thank you for cleaning up a core application
<DBO> and if you really wanna just whore out to me, you could implement the column view that Dolphin has.... that view is so sexy....
<MDC1> thanks, but the hard part is getting the devs to review and commit patches
<MDC1> DBO, got a screenshot?
<DBO> http://rudd-o.com/en/linux-and-free-software/a-cursory-look-into-kde-4-file-management-dolphin-beta/the-new-finder-like-column-view-in-dolphin.jpg
<DBO> basically, selection a folder in the first column displays its contents in the second column
<MDC1> DBO, ah. a mac finder clone. actually i was thinking about doing this a couple of days ago..
<DBO> yeah
<DBO> i didn't want to say finder :P
<MDC1> hehe
<MDC1> and it shouldn't be *that* hard.. but still - do you know how many angry users that would say "AHHH!! how can you implement new features with out fixing this super mega important bug first that will make the whole world turn to linux in a blink of an eye!!!"
<MDC1> such as fixing the list view and a lot of other bugs..  :)
<DBO> do what i do "I didn't get paid to do this, get over it"
<MDC1> hehe
<DBO> unless I did get paid to do it
<DBO> then I say "well someone paid me to do this, so I didn't have a choice"
<MDC1> but i think i'm too nice to do that :)
<DBO> see, you are covered on all bases, just dont use these excuses in close proximity
<DBO> g2g
<MDC1> bibi!
 * MDC1 wonders if http://library.gnome.org/devel/gio/stable/GAppInfo.html#g-app-info-should-show is the NoDisplay option....
<MDC1> (nope, it wasn't)
<MDC1> (or maybe it was :) )
<MDC1> DBO, when you get back; i managed to remove the duplicates from the list but because some applications don't want an option in the menu but still have them in the open list the devs don't want it. So you should file bugs against banshee and others instead. BUT the good news is that a "gtk open with" dialog is probably coming in the next gtk relase (to be used in firefox, nautilus, file-roller etc) - so maybe this will be f
<chaotic> am here now
<MDC1> DBO, or wait with bug filing, let's see if "they" can come up with a better idea first...
<DBO> MacSlow, did neil leave already :(
<MacSlow> DBO, apparently ... I just came back from capoeira about 25 min. ago
<DBO> so sad
<MacSlow> DBO, got stuck with debugging?
<DBO> not exactly
 * DBO frustrated with the lack of bugs that seem to be actionable for him, goes back to notify-osd memory hunting
<DBO> sorry I havent gotten any real results yet, I havent had much time on it
<MacSlow> DBO, np... I've got some fixed (most I could see via valgrind being caused directly by notify-osd) and they are part of the 0.9.22 release I rolled today
<DBO> sweet
<MacSlow> DBO, left are tricky ones where stuff gets leaked in libpango & firends
<MacSlow> DBO, that's very nasty
<MacSlow> DBO, so don't stress it
<MacSlow> DBO, atm I only see action to be taken in those libs
<MacSlow> DBO, but if you still find sources of mem-leaks in notify-osd tell me and/or hand me a patch
<MacSlow> DBO, in 0.9.22 there's a temp. work-around in notify-osd forcing a shutdown/restart to deal with the leakage
<MacSlow> nasty but unavoidable... there had to be something done about the issue
<MacSlow> DBO, fixing the related libs would take a lot of time
<MacSlow> at least that my current point of view
<MacSlow> I could still me overlooking something in the valgrind-logs
<DBO> MacSlow, something doesnt add up
<DBO> libpango and friends are used in almost every gtk application
<DBO> what about your use case is so different?
<MacSlow> DBO, that's why I certainly don't rule out I'm overlooking something in notify-osd... but atm I can't see anything still being wrong
<MacSlow> DBO, sofar I've only looked at valgrind-logs... not taken the "just analyse code"-approach yet
<DBO> do you know what type of objects are leaking?
<MacSlow> DBO, such calls leak pango_cairo_show_layout(cr, layout)
<DBO> that very much so confuses me...
<MacSlow> DBO, directly from main.c from gtk_main() stuff in g_option_* leaks
<MacSlow> DBO, tons of that I don't know what to do about
<MacSlow> DBO, I'm as confused as you are there.
 * DBO loves when things get like that
<DBO> it means that we are about to learn something!
<MacSlow> DBO, I _can't_ wait to see what that'll be :)
<MacSlow> jono, hey there...
<MacSlow> jono, seen those "terrific" Windows 7 install/launch party videos yet?
 * SiDi sends a kitten at MacSlow
<MacSlow> jono, we should recreate those Linux-style :)
<MacSlow> SiDi, hey there
<SiDi> hiya
<MDC1> DBO, did you see my message?
<DBO> MacSlow, I forgot to tell you, I love the number of blurs you implemented :P
<DBO> MDC1, yeah
<MDC1> DBO, and alex did wanted a checkbox ... implementing it now ...
<MacSlow> DBO, e.g. just as an exercise I ran notify-osd against upstream libfontconfig (2.7.x instead of 2.6.0) and all of a sudden a lot of fontconfig-related valgrind hits were gone
<MacSlow> DBO, well... two of the three are actually not finished (thus not used) yet
<MacSlow> DBO, sad thing is... those missing two are the super-fast onese
<MacSlow> DBO, another "bug" I need to fix still
<MacSlow> DBO, it's a real pain the blurs have to be done via the CPU
<DBO> indeed
<DBO> why not just box blur 3x?
<MacSlow> DBO, and such filter functionalitiy isn't exposed directly by cairo yet
<DBO> its really fast and works 97% of gaussian?
<MacSlow> DBO, stack and exponential-blur are like that
<MacSlow> and are very close to real gaussian blur in terms of quality
<MacSlow> DBO, it would be very ugly to see the blur-quality between the compiz-plugin blur (behind the bubble) be visually very different from the in-bubble (contant) blur
<DBO> it would be really nice to use the compiz blur when available
 * SiDi wants compiz blur on xubuntu :(
<DBO> g2g
<DBO> brb
<SiDi> btw MacSlow, i should suppose that there is less than NO chance for my patch to be included in karmic ?
<MacSlow> SiDi, the gconf-stuff?!
<SiDi> MacSlow: yes
<MacSlow> SiDi, I'll still have that on my plate... starting this weekend or monday
<SiDi> oh, so its still planned ? :p
<MacSlow> SiDi, I said I'll get it in, so I will
<SiDi> because i have to know if i have to refresh it a little or not
<SiDi> okies, thanks then
<SiDi> i was gettiing a bit worried as release date approaches and you still have so much to do
<MacSlow> SiDi, crashers and mem-leaks only got really nasty this week... otherwise I'd started this week already on the gconf-bits
<SiDi> yeh i noticed that crash thing
<MacSlow> new kernel -> reboot
<MDC1> "New upstream snapshot taken from r276 as djsiegel and upstream say we
<MDC1>     should be running the bzr rev of the day or we're doomed to have ugly
<MDC1>     graphics.   :-P" (changelog from humanity icons) 
<mac_v> MDC1: lol , where was that ?
<mac_v> i mean *when*
<MDC1> mac_v, hmm, might be the update today or yesterday
<MDC1> not sure when i last updated
 * mac_v updating
<MDC1> I also see that the update manager has got some love :)
<mac_v> MDC1: lool has a way with words... i didnt say *doomed* ;p
<mac_v> there was an error and i said it was fixed in the latest package 
<MDC1> but still some window titles says "update-manager" and "check" and "install updates" buttons still have icons
<MDC1> hehe
<MDC1> otherwise i'm happy with the changes :)
<MDC1> and i'm glad we use the bzr version so we're not doomed ;)
 * mac_v > reboots
<MDC1> bibi
<MDC1> mac_v, that was more than the 10 seconds it should take to boot ;-)
<MDC1> mac_v, but was the art nice?
<mac_v> hehei booted twice;)
<MDC1> that good huh? ;-)
<mac_v> ;p
<mac_v> i was testing the boot time ... my boot time is roughly 1min6secs , in jaunty it was 1mins 45secs
<mac_v> MDC1: so we are getting to 10secs slowly ;)
<MDC1> hehe
<MDC1> i'll do a reboot with my virtual box.. 
<MDC1> mac_v, when will the new gdm theme enter karmic?
<mac_v> MDC1: no idea , 
<mac_v> djsiegel: ping
<lool> MDC1: Oh that's old, that was at least three humanity uploads ago
<lool> MDC1: You're not in the rev of the day spirit
<MDC1> lool, hehe - yeah, i was probably caught in too much hacking and forgot to update :)
<SiDi> btw when you do new humanity icons
<SiDi> feel free to backport them to elementary (with the blue colour palette :p)
<DanRabbit> SiDi: working on it ;)
<SiDi> ^^
<SiDi> we're very very likely to use elementary btw
<DanRabbit> cool
<DanRabbit> It's been untouched for a while, that's for sure.
<DanRabbit> A lot of work has been going into Humanity
<DBO> SiDi, who is "we"
<SiDi> DBO: xubuntu
 * DBO loves it
<DBO> not xubuntu, but the concept of xubuntu using xfce
<DBO> erm
<DBO> xubuntu using elementary
<mac_v> lol
<DBO> sorry, I am feeling a bit loony right now
<SiDi> DBO: was xubuntu using xfce ironical ? :P
<SiDi> we're often criticized because we dont use xfce enough :P
<DBO> idiotical
<DBO> really?
<DBO> why?
<SiDi> Because we use quite a few gnome deps
<SiDi> the why is a long debate that i really dont want to have a thursday evening :p - and i'm not responsible for any decisions made, i'm merely an external contributor, so its not my concern
<SiDi> but people rant a lot about gnome apps, sometimes with arguments and sometimes for the sake of noise
<DBO> SiDi, those kinds of things hold no interest to me
<DBO> use whatever works bust I say
<SiDi> i think its why we try to do globally
<SiDi> but of course sometimes an app works best for some and not for others
<DanRabbit> DBO: I like bust too!
<DBO> oh yeah
<DBO> loooooooopy dbo is loopy
<DanRabbit> :D
<DanRabbit> DBO: so what's the status on the panel icon patch?
<DBO> nobody told me to do it?
<DanRabbit> hehe
<DanRabbit> DBO: how hard do you think it'd be to patch the applets to use a different icon?
<DBO> just to use a different icon?
<DBO> which applets?
<DanRabbit> the main ones, Network, Sound, etc
<DBO> easy as pie
<DBO> why?
<DanRabbit> the problem we're facing right now is that these icons also show up in applications
<DanRabbit> so, it makes for a lot of inconsistency
<DanRabbit> for example:
<DBO> so why dont we take the name of the icon
<DBO> say network-stuff.svg
<DanRabbit> if we draw a new bluetooth icon in monochrome, it's going to show up in System>Preferences as a monochrome icon
<DBO> and make it network-stuff-greyscale.svg
<DanRabbit> that would be awesome
<DanRabbit> or even better would be: network-stuff-panel.svg
<mac_v> DBO: we cant create new names and patch all apps ;)
<DBO> right
<DanRabbit> because I think it's more generic.
<DBO> mac_v, I didn't say ubuntu would like it
<DBO> I just said I could do it
<DanRabbit> Well, we could at least solve some basic problems this way if we could convince the higher ups ;)
<DBO> mac_v, also we are talking about patching the applets, not the apps, so there are a limited number of those
<DanRabbit> yea, third part apps would still be untouched
<mac_v> DBO: another thing is we cant add app specific icons in the default theme
<DBO> the *other* option is to give the panel as a whole a different icon theme, though I'd have to check if that can be done
<DanRabbit> That would be nice
<mac_v> +1
<DanRabbit> that's what I'm basically going for
<DBO> mac_v, you are so negative
<DanRabbit> heh
<DanRabbit> DBO: here's my ultimate wish
<mac_v> DBO: i'm pissed right now... ;p   something just wipped out my hicolor folder ;p
<DanRabbit> make the panel draw it's own icons and have them change color (to match the text color) with the theme
<mac_v> i am sitting icon-less
<DanRabbit> :D
<DBO> mac_v, completely?
<mac_v> yeah
<mac_v> reinstalling all apps :(
<DBO> DanRabbit, I could easily implement that if I were given the time and the go ahead
<DanRabbit> really really?
<DanRabbit> DBO, that would make you my god
<DBO> yeah, but as it stands I only have 4 work days left with Canonical
<DanRabbit> ah
<DanRabbit> what?
<DanRabbit> :(
<DBO> my internship ends
<DanRabbit> NOOO
<mac_v> DBO: noooooo... we need you to fix this :( 
<DBO> i dont know what to tell you... once my internship ends I'll be hacking on Docky 2 again if that makes you happy?
<DBO> I'll add support for this into its panel mode
<DanRabbit> Yea, Docky2 is happiness
<DanRabbit> But without DBO, there will be no happiness for Ubuntu
<DanRabbit> I'll have to switch to Fedora or something....
<DanRabbit> ...
<DanRabbit> not..
<DBO> there are lots of other talented people :P
 * mac_v waiting for docky2 ppa ;)
<DanRabbit> I'm just going to go cry now
 * mac_v joins DanRabbit 
 * DBO never figured out who mac_v is
<DanRabbit> I'd tell you, but then I'd have to kill you
<mac_v> lol ;)
 * DBO is just going to go with Canonical inkscape wizard
<DanRabbit> I'm going to try another Karmic Daily and see if my video works now ;)
<DanRabbit> Apparently we're missing some Karmic specific artwork.
 * DanRabbit ---> work
#ayatana 2009-09-25
<hyperair> hyperair@ipwn:~$ ps -C notify-osd -o rsz=,command=
<hyperair> 194248 /usr/lib/notify-osd/notify-osd
<hyperair> win!
<hyperair> 194M of memory for a notification daemon that shows pretty notifications.
<hyperair> someone please tell me what about this is not right?
 * hyperair kills notify-osd
<lamalex> hyperair: 16m here
<hyperair> well yeah. that's how it is when it starts
<hyperair> leave it a while and you get something like this
<lamalex> oh 194. I saw 19.
<lamalex> I was like "what's the big deal"
<mac_v> notify-osd uses 3m here ;)
<mac_v> DanRabbit: ping
<MacSlow> DBO, trying your branch now
<MacSlow> DBO, the conditional cairo_destroy()s are embarrassing
<MacSlow> DBO, no idea under by which drugs I was influenced there 
 * MacSlow -> lunch
<qense> I can't find any documentation for python-indicate or information on the API changes between 0.1 and 0.2. Do they exist at all?
<tedg> qense: There isn't a migration guide or anything.
<qense> ok
<tedg> qense: The big thing that isn't is that there isn't an IndicateIndicatorMessage
<tedg> object
<qense> ok
<tedg> There are some new properties that are recognized, and they're all listed in the spec: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MessagingMenu
<qense> That page will be a tremendous help. Thanks!
<DBO> MacSlow, got me emails?
<MacSlow> DBO, yes
<DBO> did you check out me findings about the stack
<MacSlow> did some tests
<MacSlow> there's no difference between your branch and trunk yet
<MacSlow> did two type of test 
<DBO> no the changes I made are correctness
<DBO> you are supposed to free those windwos, and the conditional freeing was odd but not freeing a nil i snot required
<MacSlow> 100 notifications with a pause of 12 secs
<DBO> yeah?
<MacSlow> and 50 notifications without pause... wait 600 secs to let queue empty and another 50  
<DBO> yeah?
<MacSlow> leak-footprint is nearly identical
<DBO> are you using valgrind?
<MacSlow> 3.0 MBytes with 12 secs pauses
<MacSlow> 26 MBytes with the 50 & 50 test
<MacSlow> not yet
<MacSlow> under valgrind
<DBO> i am not seeing any leaks when I just run the damn thing and send notifications
<MacSlow> I ran into a nasty unrelated bug on my nvidia-box with notify-osd and dual-LCD
<MacSlow> but seen these leaks in e.g. pango_cairo_show_layout()
<DBO> i dont believe those to be the leaks...
<DBO> it just doesn't seem to add up
<DBO> and I know valgrind to be imperfect
<MacSlow> I think those were listed as "still reachable"
<MacSlow> nasty nevertheless
<DBO> yeah
<DBO> MacSlow, for whatever reason I still only get the memory leak when I hit the stack
<DBO> MacSlow, I dont think 12 seconds is enough maybe
<DBO> I am going every 30 seconds
<MacSlow> 12 shoudlbe enough... an async. bubble is on-screen for 10 sec + 700ms (fade-in and out)
<MacSlow> DBO, so the queue should always carry one notification max at any time
<MacSlow> DBO, use...
<MacSlow> index=1; while (($index<=100)); do notify-send "The Band" "Some Song ($index)" -i totem; echo Spawned bubble $index; sleep 30; index=$((index+1)); done
<DBO> i am just trying to watch memory usage with some break points added in "Press enter to continue" kind of breakpoints to bisect down when the memory leak comes in
<DBO> im seriously still seeing that memory leak only hits hard once we get queued up
<DBO> there is a minor leak for every new icon displayed
<DBO> but its like 12 bytes
<MacSlow> there are a lot of small leaks like that in glib/gtk+
<MacSlow> DBO, I'm on a conf-call atm... so I'm not really fully following here
<DBO> oh okay
<DBO> MacSlow, when you can, walk me through how the queuing is done
<DBO> its a bit dense
<MacSlow> after the call
<MacSlow> sure
 * DBO looks at MacSlow
<DBO> still on the call :(
<MacSlow> DBO, just closed
<MacSlow> DBO, ok... let's turn to class Stack
<DBO> okay so lets talk the queue, which looks to be stack.c no
<DBO> oh first let me say this
<DBO> I just confirmed with another dev, the leak does not happen for them lest they let the notifications stack up
<MacSlow> DBO, yeah... the "queue/list" lives in class Stack
<DBO> so Im not nuts :P
<MacSlow> lest?
<DBO> lest == unless
<MacSlow> DBO, that's what I also verified with my tests
<DBO> sweet
<DBO> so we are all on the same page
<DBO> so now we gotta smack up this stack
<DBO> and make it stop leaking
<MacSlow> DBO, I once mined stack.c/display.c and bubble.c with printf()s showing me the ref-counts of all use objects
<MacSlow> from that I'm cretain that everything is properly *_dispose()ed
<MacSlow> I'll go also your branch so were talking about the same sources
<DBO> well lets just work from the observation that someone getting multiple notifications queued up results in memory issues
<MacSlow> DBO, did you valgrind a single notification "against" multiple yet?
<DBO> nope, why?
<MacSlow> valgrind is likely to point "closer to the culprint" than gdb can
<MacSlow> DBO, or do you want go "line-by-line"?
<MacSlow> just asking
<DBO> I want to go functionally
<MacSlow> ok
<DBO> so when a notification is sent by notify-send
<DBO> it goes through libnotify -> notify-osd -> dbus.c?
<MacSlow> it comes via dbus and first lands in stack_notify_handler() stack.c
<DBO> okay
<MacSlow> DBO, see stack-glue.h where the handlers from stack.c get hooked up to dbus
<DBO> ok see it
<MacSlow> DBO, I don't think we need to touch that
<DBO> nope
<DBO> okay
<DBO> so we are in stack_notify_handler
<DBO> we have items in our queue
<MacSlow> not yet
<MacSlow> I assume a fresh start
<MacSlow> so stack.c:584 gets skiped
<MacSlow> stack.c:601 also gets skipped (as we assume we get a action-less notification)
<MacSlow> DBO, or do you want to lead through stack_notify_handler() asking as question arise?
<MacSlow> DBO, what ever you prefer
<DBO> I am interested int stack_layout now
<MacSlow> ok...
<MacSlow> stack_layout() if called walks the queue for the next notification to show
<MacSlow> checking if e.g. notifications should be suppressed
<DBO> there is a method to my madness, if we were sitting next to each other this would be much easier
<MacSlow> and then sees where to place a bubble
<MacSlow> DBO, I second that
<DBO> stack_layout gets called if only one bubble has been sent, correct?
<MacSlow> yes
<MacSlow> a timed out bubble "triggers" it or a new notification coming in
<DBO> stack_next_to_display
<DBO> stack_select_next_to_display
<DBO> lets look there
<DBO> how do I send a syncronous notification?
<MacSlow> that grabs anything from the top of the queue
<MacSlow> via a string-hint  
<MacSlow> e.g. notify-send "Volume" -i notification-audio-volume-medium -h int:value:75 -h string:x-canonical-private-synchronous:
<DBO> ah
<MacSlow> -h introduces a hint
<DBO> how does a bubble get removed from this list?
<MacSlow> then a "triplet" tells what type of hint, name and value
<DBO> i see the ability to select the bubble, but where does it get removed from the list
<MacSlow> DBO, ocne it times out (fade-out animation finishes) it gets unref'ed
<DBO> that doesn't remove it from the list...
<MacSlow> stack.c:251
<MacSlow> it's a GWeakNotify callback
<DBO> oh there
<MacSlow> that kicks it from the list
<DBO> okay
<DBO> MacSlow, is my cursory glance that there isn't really much code that doesn't get executed when there is only one bubble somewhat accurate?
<MacSlow> double negation?! :)
<DBO> there isn't much code that gets executed only when there are multiple items in the queue
<MacSlow> yeah
<MacSlow> the queue is filled up until 50 notifications are in queue
<MacSlow> and one at a time is displayed
<MacSlow> as one notification fades out it gets removed from the queue
 * DBO wonders why getting more than depth == 1 has such hard fail
 * MacSlow does too
<DBO> the logic seems sound...
<MacSlow> otherwise we'd be jumping at the bug right away :)
<MacSlow> gee I've this bug again
<MacSlow> F**K!
<DBO> ?
<MacSlow> icons missing... leading to "no layout"-errors... causing failing rendering
<MacSlow> that stated with the extraction of the notify-osd icons from the themes into a separate package
<MacSlow> brb
<DBO> speaking of line 256 of stack.c
<DBO> damnit!
<DBO> get back here!
<mac_v> tedg: do you also think the indicator messages icon should have something extra? to denote new?
<tedg> mac_v: Yeah, I do...
<mac_v> hehe ;p
<mac_v> hmm, i think djsiegel or DanRabbit decided not to have an icon change
<mac_v> but just to make it highlight
<djsiegel> mac_v: the envelope gets bolder
<djsiegel> but the panel icons for humanity are going to be changed abit
<djsiegel> they are too light
<mac_v> djsiegel: yeah, i know but > bug #392265 , do you want an extra emblem of sot?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 392265 in humanity-icon-theme "Indicator-applet icon for "new message" is too visually similar too the default icon" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/392265
<djsiegel> mac_v: I do think they are too similar
<djsiegel> but I don't know if an emblem is a good way to go
<djsiegel> maybe a the envelope could fill, become solid white
<djsiegel> err, solid gray/black
<mac_v> hmm , yeah something of the sort
<mac_v> i'm working on that atm
<mac_v> djsiegel: there is a problem , if we make it darker then the icons will not be visible in dark panels i.e.>UNR  , so what we can do is , split *only* the panel icons into a separate theme , which will be a very small package and name it Humanity_dark or whatever , 
<mac_v> make it inherit the rest of the humanity icons and all will be happy
<njpatel> humanity needs a dim bluetooth panel icon too, fwiw
<mac_v> njpatel: the bluetooth icon will be used in the panel :(
<MacSlow> DBO, still messed up here
<MacSlow> god I hate that
<DBO> MacSlow, whats messed up?
<mac_v> oops menu*
<MacSlow> DBO, starting notify-osd from the shell
<njpatel> mac_v: Oh I see
<njpatel> mac_v: that sucks
<MacSlow> "(notify-osd:15598): Wnck-CRITICAL **: wnck_window_get_window_type: assertion `WNCK_IS_WINDOW (window)' failed"
<MacSlow> at least the icon shows again
<mac_v> njpatel: DBO says he can hack the notification area to desaturate the icons similar to the UNR inactive window list
<mac_v> that will solve all the inconsistency problems
<DBO> MacSlow, oh yeah, I saw that...
<njpatel> mac_v: that would be a most useful trick
<DBO> I was wondering what causes those errors
<MacSlow> DBO, I'm not getting them on intel
<mac_v> njpatel: you guys need to assign it => DBO 
<DBO> njpatel, common you were the guy who wrote AWN, remember all those swanky effects you did to xembed things. This is just desat :P
<DBO> MacSlow, get them here
<njpatel> mac_v: it may be a bit late for karmic, but it's worth investigating
<MacSlow> nevermind... just got them on intel too
<njpatel> DBO: those days are long gone, I'm in awe of you kids now...with your client side windows
<MacSlow> it's from that dnd.c code
<MacSlow> njpatel, you've them too
<DBO> njpatel, notification area is all xembed still isn't it?
<MacSlow> "xembed" *spew³*
<MacSlow> :)
<mac_v> njpatel: there are complaints about the inconsistencies , this should fix it , we could do a FFE
<njpatel> DBO: lol, yes. was just saying :)
 * MacSlow want to have FFE as his second forename
<DBO> yeah, my logic to "yes this is possible" was largely "I have a slight idea how to do it and have seen AWN do much more impressive things to an xembed"
<njpatel> mac_v: it would be good, make a bug against gnome-panel + post to ayatana? Would give the weekend for people to consider it...
<mac_v> njpatel: lool already has asked the UX team , they just havent responded yet :(
<MacSlow> mac_v, it "just" a few grey lines... how hard can it be
<lool> I pinged them again today
<njpatel> mac_v: hence I'm thinking ayatana-list....make a little noise if you know what I mean ;-)
 * MacSlow crouches from the DUX-crowd 
<DBO> MacSlow, want help with them wnck errors?
<MacSlow> DBO, I'd prefer bullet ;)
 * mac_v thinks njpatel / lool making the noise would be better heard ;)
<DBO> bang
<MacSlow> mac_v, you're probably right
<njpatel> mac_v: I would back up your initial noise, don't have time to make noise myself at the moment :D
 * mac_v ok , going to yell at the list right -> now
<MacSlow> DBO, now... I also get the "no icon/no layout defined"-error with your branch on intel
<MacSlow> make that two or thirty bullets
<DBO> not my fault
<DBO> i didn't touch the wnck codies
<njpatel> err, why is there a heart icon inside my nm-applet
<DBO> it loves you
<MacSlow> DBO, nothing in your patches looks like it indeed
<MacSlow> and all worked yesterday with 0.9.22 / trunk
<DBO> well the word also tells me you get this on your branch?
<njpatel> my ethernet connection loves me...
<MacSlow> DBO, I need to go to the capoeira-classes... back in about 2 hours
<DBO> njpatel, just make sure to keep your love secret from your switch. It's a bit of a whore
<MacSlow> DBO, any questions you have until them... stuff 'em in an email and send it over
<DBO> MacSlow, answer my question first damnit :P
<DBO> do the issues happen in your branch too?
<MacSlow> DBO, regarding the libwnk assertion... sure... go for it
 * DBO murders MacSlow 
<MacSlow> DBO, yes in your branch and in trunk
<DBO> okay :)
<DBO> thats what I needed to know
<DBO> it I will work on it
 * MacSlow rejoins the fun in ~2h
 * DBO has a math test in ~1h
<DBO> I really shouldn't go because I have the flu
<DBO> yet oddly I place my grade above the wellbeing of my classmates
<MacSlow|capoeira> hehe
<njpatel> http://people.canonical.com/~njpatel/network-love.png
 * DBO notes there has not been a code commit to trunk since the 0.9.22 release
<DBO> njpatel, thats badass
<lool> mac_v: around now
<mac_v> yup
<lool> mac_v: We're speaking of the ubuntuone icon is colourful bug, right?
<lool> mac_v: So we discussed in the release meeting and considered that the safest to implement is the icon theme change to use colour icons
<mac_v> lool: that one and all icons in general which use the notification area
<lool> mac_v: We're still blocked on UX response; I mailed ivanka
<lool> mac_v: Yes, but the icons in other packages are historically with colours
<mac_v> lool: why revert when a fix is available?
<lool> mac_v: What's the fix?
<mac_v> lool: DBO says we can tweak out the notification area similar to the window list to desaturate the icons
<lool> mac_v: It's a proposed change
<lool> mac_v: But it's not developed
<lool> mac_v: People had concerns that it was too late for code changes like these
<mac_v> we already do it in the window list :(   why not give it a try first 
<lool> mac_v: My only _personal_ concern for doing that is that it's unlikely that we can distinguish all icons very well if they are desaturated; think of red / orange / green warnings etc.
<DBO> its not developed because nobody asked me to develop it :P
<lool> mac_v: Because we dont have the time, artwork deadline was yesterday
<lool> mac_v: It's not impossible to implement, it's just a) not decided we want that (design team) b) late and risky
<mac_v> lool: DBO has been willing to fix it , only no one has asked him to
<lool> mac_v: I know
<mac_v> oh... ok
<lool> mac_v: It might be that the design team says we should do it
<lool> mac_v: So what I'd like to ask you folks is to prepare a branch of humanity where we revert to colour icons
<mac_v> djsiegel: ^ ?
<lool> DBO: If you'd like to propose a patch to implement that feature, that's welcome; we should spend our development resources on fixing crashers at this point though
<lool> DBO: (Not my call ultimately of course)
<DBO> or mine
<DBO> it makes little difference to when it gets done now
<DBO> we cant possible ship it with karmic
<lool> DBO: Well it's not impossible; there were reactions against following this track, but the design team wasn't there to comment
<lool> DBO: I hope the design team will agree with release team / desktop manager / others saying that it's too late to push more code changes now
 * DBO wishes he could be involved with these discussions
<lool> DBO: The conclusion of the release meeting is the status quo except that we want to prepare the colour icons just in case
<lool> DBO: Anybody is welcome as long as the meeting remains productive
<djsiegel> lool DBO mac_v, if we just pull humanity's panel icons, it will fall back on GNOME, etc.
<djsiegel> or we can just put human panel icons back in
<DBO> aaaaaaaaaanyhow
<DBO> I am going to get ready for class
<DBO> math test
<DBO> spreading disease
<DBO> its going to be a blast
<lool> mac_v: I'll keep you updated on the answer of design team
<mac_v> lool: ok
<lool> mac_v: Would you ming preparing that humanity branch for me in case we go that route?  This is to speedup merging the change when that's decided
<lool> (and if that's decided of course)
<mac_v> lool: its no a big deal , once the decision is made we could just yank the icons and be done in 15mins ;)
<lool> mac_v: I thought you had a colourful version of these icons as well
<lool> mac_v: Or was this only for the categories?
<mac_v> lool: we dont have a color version of these *exact* icons , but had color version in a different style , that the deisgn team did not like *at all* , hence these icons... we might as well remove the panel icons and let the gnome icons be used
<lool> mac_v: Okay
<lool> mac_v: Or the human ones?
<mac_v> either way :)
<DanRabbit> lool: ping
<natewiebe13> being that the artwork deadline has passed.. does that mean gdm is going to stay as-is?
<natewiebe13> anyone?
<lool> DanRabbit: pong
<djsiegel> mac_v, DanRabbit, lool 
<djsiegel> can we talk here?
<djsiegel> I am having three separate PMs
<DanRabbit> okay okay
<DanRabbit> So
<DanRabbit> Here's the exact root of the problem we are facing
<natewiebe13> you guys have any ideas about my question?
<DanRabbit> The panel uses the same icons as the rest of the UI
<mac_v> djsiegel: as i said , this is a patch which dbo has already done for UNR
<DanRabbit> And no matter how we draw the icons in the panel, light or dark or purple or whatever
<DanRabbit> we can never do a monochrome icon without affecting the rest of the UI
<mac_v> but he had written it for the window list , all that needs to be done is assign it to him and he can come up with the patch
<DanRabbit> So, what we need is to tell the panel to use different icons than the rest of the UI
<lool> Are we speaking of the notification area or the panel?
<mac_v> lool yes
<djsiegel> The only thing I am in a position to nod at is changes to art files
<mac_v> notification area
<lool> Q: foo or bar?  A: yes
<DanRabbit> and applets
<lool> Ok thanks   :)
<DanRabbit> if need be
<djsiegel> patching applet sounds like a really bad idea
<djsiegel> it's just too late
<DanRabbit> we're not changing any functionality
<mac_v> djsiegel: it is already done for the window list , and it was done by DBO 
<djsiegel> you guys aren't hearing me
<DanRabbit> it'll literally be this much change:
<djsiegel> if gcc has to run again, I think it is too late
<DanRabbit> "I get my icon from network-stuff.svg" "Now I get my icon from network-stuff-panel.svg"
<mac_v> djsiegel: we had been mentioning this since sunday! the UX hasnt responded
<djsiegel> mac_v: this is the first I have heard about it
<mac_v> lool: has been pinging ivanka and hasnt ot a response :(
<DanRabbit> I myself have been saying it since before we switched to monochrome icons
<lool> DanRabbit: That would break other themes
<DanRabbit> no, because of icon fallback
<mac_v> djsiegel:  lool has been pinging ivanka and hasnt a response :(
<DanRabbit> ;)
<djsiegel> I love the idea, but it's too late
<lool> mac_v: It's ok, we will get a reply at some point
<djsiegel> too many changes to too many different code bases
<djsiegel> let's do it for lucid
<djsiegel> but, we have problems to solve in karmic
<DanRabbit> then, we must remove monochrome icons in Karmic
<DanRabbit> or it'll be broken
<djsiegel> yeah
<mac_v> lool: but now you guys are saying its frozen :(
<djsiegel> ok, lool, what do you suggest?
<djsiegel> lool: we need to drop humanity panel icons
<djsiegel> what is the branch you were proposing?
<lool> DanRabbit, mac_v: We're not going to do anything complex; I'm willing to consider the option of desaturaing notification area at runtime even if it's not my preferred one, but that will only get applied if design team wants it this way and desktop team is confortable with adding the patch that late
<lool> The current preferred change if any is to drop the B&W icons
<natewiebe13> mac_v, djsiegel, DanRabbit, lool: any ideas regarding if the gdm will be updated.. or if it is staying the same as now.. also i agree with going back to colored panel icons, they look better
<lool> The only other option is to keep what we have now
<DanRabbit> We don't even have to make a crazy patch like desaturating it!
<mac_v> djsiegel: pls read lool's response above , it can be done only if UX insists
<djsiegel> lool: please check with desktop team if they are comfortable with the change this late
<lool> djsiegel: I'm asking to prepare the humanity changes to revert to the human or gnome icons for notification-area stuff
<djsiegel> tell them UX is interested only if it looks like it isn't disruptive
<DanRabbit> Gnome would be best
<DanRabbit> Human icons are pretty unreadable on the UNR panel
<lool> djsiegel: Are you speaking for UX?  I'd rather hear it from ivanka to whom I escalated
<djsiegel> lool, I need a description of the problem still
<djsiegel> who is worried about Humanity panel icons?
<djsiegel> and why?
<djsiegel> they icons look too light? That is what I heard
<lool> djsiegel: So you're picking this up from ivanka?
<djsiegel> lool, yes
<lool> djsiegel: I'll forward you the emails then
<djsiegel> ok, good
<lool> djsiegel: sent
<mac_v> djsiegel: the problem is : the panels use greyscale icons for the system icons , but the app icons are in color ... so lool and a few others feel that this is inconsistent behavior... IMO the system icons are greyscale and the rest are color[this is how win 7 does it too only the system icons are white , rest are color]... 
<lool> djsiegel: We want to know whether the mix of black and white and coloured icons is acceptable for karmic, and what's the design team's preferred solution between all black and white, all colour, and mix of the two
<mac_v> djsiegel: if this is acceptable to keep using only the grey *system* icons for the panel , there is no problem *at all* ... its just that they are questioning the inconsistency
<lool> mac_v: It doens't compare
<djsiegel> ok, I se
<mac_v> nothing needs to be done
<lool> mac_v: For instance rhythmox is shipped with Ubuntu desktop and UNR; should it be black and white?
<lool> mac_v: What about bluetooth?  tomboy notes?
<mac_v> lool: as i said app icons are not allowed in the default icon theme
<mac_v> only generic icons
<mac_v> bluetooth is not a problem
<djsiegel> no, we will never get all panel icons uniform as long as apps can put their own icons there
<djsiegel> even if we monochrome them forcefully
<mac_v> djsiegel: i would say, we just draw a line and say , only system icons are greyscale .... and there is no confusion at all
<mac_v> no panel icon change
<mac_v> no code break
<mac_v> nothing needs to be done 
<natewiebe13> my opinion on the matter.. is that eventually we will be going to gnome-shell.. ive run gnome-shell with both monochrome icons, and colored icons.. and i find that the colored ones look a whole lot better
<mac_v> lool: the bluetooth icon wasnt done , just because we were waiting for the decision... but either way... something needs to be decide
<mac_v> decided*
<lool> I'm happy I dont have to raise a lot of design or icon questions   :-)
<djsiegel> alright
<mac_v> djsiegel: lool: seriously... is there a problem if only the system icons are in greyscale? bluetooth will be done... and let the apps have color i dont see why this is considered inconsistent!
<djsiegel> the thing I am concerned with is the humanity-style icons appearing in other interfaces
<djsiegel> Ok, here is what I would like us to do.
 * DanRabbit ---> bathroom
<natewiebe13> sjsiegel: if you guys decide to go with the monochrome icons.. itd be awesome if you included an alternate icon theme, either in the repos, or a tar.gz somewhere.. i really like the humanity theme, but if the monochrome icons stay, i think i'll have to switch back to gnome-colors [thumbs down]
<natewiebe13> [hate to sound like a broken record]
<djsiegel> ok, that decides it, we are doing what natewiebe13 wants :~
<djsiegel> :)
<mac_v> djsiegel: as of now there is not much problem , of the humanity style icons appearing in the interfaces if we do only the system icons
<djsiegel> mac_v: I just need to know of where this is happening
<djsiegel> mac_v: if humanity panel icons are not appearing in other interfaces, I would like to keep humanity panel icons, but darken them a tad for the desktop
<djsiegel> lool: ^
<mac_v> djsiegel: they can be darkened for ubuntu 
<mac_v> and lightened for UNR
<mac_v> thats not a problem
<mac_v> djsiegel: check the networking menu
<djsiegel> mac_v: please give me a screenshot
<djsiegel> mac_v: I am not on ubuntu right now
<lool> djsiegel: I dont know
<djsiegel> sorry
 * mac_v system is too tweaked out
<mac_v> give me a couple of mins
<djsiegel> ok, I am downloading a karmic daily
<natewiebe13> one last question.. then i'll leave you guys to work.. if you go through with monochrome icons.. will you include an alt. colored theme?
<djsiegel> natewiebe13: no
<djsiegel> natewiebe13: no time for that atm
<djsiegel> sorry
<djsiegel> mac_v lool DanRabbit, I think we will keep everything as is, but just darken the humanity panel icons for Ubuntu
<djsiegel> but I will inspect this problem with the nm-applet in a bit
<djsiegel> as soon as karmic downloads
<djsiegel> mac_v: if you can get me a screenshot that would be great
<natewiebe13> no probs.. if every panel icon was monochrome, i would keep them but.. good work on the theme though
<lool> djsiegel: What do you mean "just darken the humanity panel icons for Ubuntu"
<lool> djsiegel: It's the same package in Ubuntu Netbook Remix and in Ubuntu Desktop Edition
<djsiegel> lool: the humanity panel icons are considered too light, because they were made to look good on UNR
<djsiegel> I was told we could do lighter on just the desktop
<lool> Who told you that?
<djsiegel> I don't remember, mac_v?
<lool> Unless we patch the panel to know that it's running on one or the other and to runtime change the icons, no we cant
<djsiegel> we can't have humanity-icon-theme-unr ?
<lool> Not easily
<djsiegel> ok
<djsiegel> so, we cannot make humanity panel icons darker in karmic because they will be too hard to see in UNR
<lool> (We would have to change a bunch of deps in many packages, add a new package with changed filepathes, change the seeds etc.)
<djsiegel> I think we need to pull humanity panel icons for karmic, and do fixes for lucid
<mac_v> djsiegel: lool > http://imagebin.ca/view/oFRenHr.html
<mac_v> IMO ,its not light for ubuntu
<djsiegel> even with the fix that DBO could do, we still would have the dark/light conflict with UNR/desktop
<lool> djsiegel: So removing them will fallback on gnome-icon-theme (not human-i-t), ok with that?
<mac_v> but we can make it darker ;)
<djsiegel> lool: hold on
<lool> djsiegel: Can you either send me an email Cc:ing ivanka and pitti on that decision or comment on the bug that this is the decision of the representant of the design team?
<djsiegel> mac_v: can you give me another screenshot with those icons removed, falling back on gnome-ico-theme pleae
<lool> Cant afford back and forth changes on this issue at this time
<djsiegel> lool: yes, please give me the bug
<lool> 430277
<djsiegel> right
<mac_v> djsiegel: argh! give me a sec ;p
<djsiegel> bug #430277
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 430277 in unr-meta "ubuntuone icon is colorful while the other panel icons are dark" [High,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/430277
<lool> It's notification-area not panel, will update bug title to make it clear
<djsiegel> lool: that bug is not a problem because DanRabbit did a humanity style icon for U1
<lool> djsiegel: That bug is where we discuss the general issue
<djsiegel> ok
<lool> updated title to drop ubuntuone part
<lool> djsiegel: Ok, it's end of day here; will act on your email or comment when I process emails/bugs next
<lool> bye all
<natewiebe13> i do have to say.. that im using dust as a theme.. the humanity icons do not work under network-manager in terms of color
<mac_v> natewiebe13: as always you can change the theme if you dont like ;p
<natewiebe13> just saying they should be darker
<mac_v> djsiegel: gnome > http://imagebin.ca/view/JKbE34Bw.html
<natewiebe13> http://imagebin.ca/view/PEsIv31.html
<mac_v> djsiegel: human > http://imagebin.ca/view/NYTmyv.html
<mac_v> natewiebe13:  file a bug 
<natewiebe13> im using gnome-colors.. i just thought id agree with you that they should be darker
 * mac_v makes note... will have to mention to djsiegel's boss that he doesnt use Ubuntu ;0
<natewiebe13> anyways.. see you guys later
<djsiegel> mac_v: thank you very much for that, I think we should go back to human for those icons
 * mac_v realizes djsiegel has poor taste ;p
<djsiegel> mac_v: it's not about taste
<mac_v> hehe ;)
<djsiegel> if this were about the manifestation of my taste, the result would really be great! :)
<mac_v> djsiegel:  as i'v mentioned we can make it darker , if thats the problem
<DanRabbit> djsiegel: Human icons (particularly the volume) is impossible to read on a dark panel
<DanRabbit> it's not going to be good for UNR
<mac_v> lool: just do a test and swith unr to human ,you will *not* be able to see the volume level!
<mac_v> djsiegel: ^
<djsiegel> DanRabbit: what did UNR use in Jaunty?
<DanRabbit> I believe Human
<DanRabbit> was that rhetorical?
<mac_v> djsiegel: the used a different gtk theme , now with dust theme the icons are invocisble
<djsiegel> no
<djsiegel> unfortunately, in the interest in not breaking too much, I think we should keep jaunty icons in the panel
<mac_v> they*
<djsiegel> even with their old flaws
<djsiegel> mac_v, let those other themes use different icons then
<djsiegel> I am concerned with the default theme, with 99% of ubuntu users keep
<mac_v> djsiegel: UNR uses dust by default
<djsiegel> mac_v, right, so, which icons are invisible in dust?
<mac_v> human
<djsiegel> so, UNR had invisible panel icons in Jaunty?
<djsiegel> and up until a few weeks ago, we were fine with that/
<mac_v> djsiegel: UNR used human theme instead of dust in jaunty [AFAIK]
<djsiegel> ok
<mac_v> djsiegel: could pls remind me , what the breakage is with humanity and these panel icons?
<mac_v> coudl you*
<djsiegel> (1) the messaging indicator is not differentiated enough
<djsiegel> (2) others are claiming these icons are leaking out into other interfaces
<djsiegel> (1) is clear, and we can fix it
<mac_v> 1> is fixed in latest
<djsiegel> really?
<mac_v> yes , i just now fixed 1
<mac_v> djsiegel: for 2, the screenshots i showed are the only 2 places where the *leak*
<mac_v> they*
<djsiegel> mac_v, what is the fix for #1?
<mac_v> djsiegel: i have changed the icon to fill
<djsiegel> ok
<djsiegel> mac_v: can you please show me?
<djsiegel> mac_v: I think I want the human status icons to be used in humanity, can you expand the session menu and give me a screenshot comparing status icons in human and humanity please?
<mac_v> djsiegel: http://imagebin.ca/view/7g8WEw.html
<djsiegel> ok, how does that look on a dark panel?
<djsiegel> I imagine the "no fill" one is louder, and would connote message available?
<mac_v> djsiegel:  i thought we were worried about ubuntu for now
<mac_v> yup
<djsiegel> mac_v: apparently, that change will trickle into UNR as well
<mac_v> djsiegel: UNR we can fix , by making it light ;)
<djsiegel> we can't just make UNR light right now
<DanRabbit> mac_v: i don't think we're allowed to have separate packages ATM
<mac_v> djsiegel: i meant light icons for UNR
<djsiegel> So I need to see Human panel icons on UNR
<djsiegel> mac_v: can you please prepare a humanity branch that uses Human panel icons?
<mac_v> djsiegel: kenneth told we are not allowed to copy human's icons... you need to ask him... either way , the packaging can be done any way ubuntu wants ;)
<djsiegel> mac_v: I am talking to him now, he says it's fine
<mac_v> djsiegel: DanRabbit is the main owner of the Humanity branch , branching it has to be done by him
<djsiegel> yes, I am saying that kwwii says we can copy human icons
<DanRabbit>  I'll do it in a bit
<DanRabbit> I have to go get some dry ice because my gf's car has a dent
<DanRabbit> brb
<djsiegel> lool: you here?
 * DBO looks for a MacSlow|capoeira 
<MacSlow> DBO, re
<MacSlow> DBO, I need to hit the bed... I'm exhausted.
<mrooney|w> Whoever has made Humanity the default icon set in 9.10 is a very good person.
<natewiebe13> mac_v: did you say that ubuntuone had a monochrome icon?
<mac_v> nope
<mac_v> djsiegel: ^ mrooney|w's comment ;p
<mrooney|w> ah I figured he might be the one!
<djsiegel> mac_v: ?
<djsiegel> what did mrooney|w say?
<mac_v> djsiegel: [00:47] <mrooney|w> Whoever has made Humanity the default icon set in 9.10 is a very good person.
<DanRabbit> :D
<DanRabbit> That's awesome
<DanRabbit> that almost brings a tear to my eye
<djsiegel> don't praise me, praise DanRabbit and mac_v for working so hard, and kwwii for saving us all in the end, and ivanka for pestering mark :)
<djsiegel> omg I am going to cry
<djsiegel> we are such a good team
<djsiegel> even if the last couple days have been a nightmare
<DanRabbit> haha
<DanRabbit> group hug!
<mrooney|w> and more than 2 backgrounds, this is glorious
<natewiebe13> so is there going to be a new icon made for ubuntuone?
<lamalex> wow, and good ones
<djsiegel> lamalex: :)
<djsiegel> natewiebe13: yes, DanRabbit made it and I just sent it to the U1 guys
<djsiegel> lamalex: those are from the contest
<lamalex> the problem with the matching notification area icons is that basically every app needs one made now for that to stay uniform
<djsiegel> lamalex: or apps need to stay out of the panel
<lamalex> oh yah, or that :)
<natewiebe13> djsiegel: how about the actual ubuntu logo for the menu, and weather icons? if those get made.. i'll keep humanity
<djsiegel> natewiebe13: we aren't doing this just for you, you know :)
<djsiegel> so don't try to negotiate with what you want :)
<natewiebe13> i know.. im just asking
<djsiegel> isn't the actual ubuntu logo uses?
<djsiegel> used
<DanRabbit> Can't do the ubuntu logo because it shows up in other places
<DanRabbit> it's a leaker
<djsiegel> oh, I see, he wants that monochrome too
<lamalex> DanRabbit: unless that gnome-applet was patched to use a different icon
<natewiebe13> okay.. how about the weather icons?
<lamalex> ubuntu-monochrome or something
<mac_v> djsiegel: DanRabbit: i think we need a blueprint for lucid , for the notification area
<DanRabbit> lamalex: that's what I keep saying, but not until Lucid
<lamalex> DanRabbit: ah
<lamalex> well I agree with you :)
<natewiebe13> DanRabbit: how about weather icons?
<DanRabbit> same
<natewiebe13> okay
<mac_v> natewiebe13: do you like the greyscale icons or you hate them... ;p ... a few mins back you said you didnt like now you want all in greyscale ;)
<natewiebe13> DanRabbit: dont get me wrong.. i really like the theme.. itd just be nice to be uniform.. 
<natewiebe13> i would like them if they were all greyscale.. but if some are and some arent.. id rather have them all color
<mac_v> DanRabbit: back up the icons ... heavy edits on the way ;0
<mac_v> oops wrong channel!
<DanRabbit> I understand how you feel, I would like them all in monochrome as well
<natewiebe13> mac_v: ^
<DanRabbit> unfortunately, we can't make those changes until Lucid
<natewiebe13> DanRabbit: awesome.. thats what i wanted to know
<mac_v> natewiebe13: we too , but the code doesnt allow atm
<lamalex> DanRabbit: are you going to be at UDS-L?
<DanRabbit> I applied ;)
<lamalex> cool
<mrooney|w> yes I have to apply
<mrooney|w> it is actually pseudo-close to me this time!
<lamalex> at least closer than Barcelona
<mrooney|w> well when it was in CA I was in PA on the other side of the US
<mrooney|w> now that I am in CA, it is in TX, not tooo bad
 * DanRabbit ---> work
#ayatana 2009-09-26
<SiDi> DanRabbit: hey there :) can't believe ubuntu copied xubuntu by using one of your icon themes too :P
<mac_v> SiDi: huh? what do you mean?
<SiDi> mac_v: apparently ubuntu gnome uses humanity now
<SiDi> and just at the same time xubuntu uses elementary :P
<mac_v> SiDi: oh nice... thats awesome ... since when ?
<SiDi> since a few days ago
<SiDi> ive seen several blog posts on the planet about humanity in karmic
<mac_v> SiDi: sabdfl must have realized... that if you like it it must be good ;)
<SiDi> LOL
<tgpraveen4> is there a do-not-distrub mode planned for karmic for session-indicator?
<lamalex> tgpraveen4: does the session-indicator work for you at all? All of the status options are grayed out for me, and have been
 * mac__v the lock screen doesnt work after the recent update :/
<ScottK> SiDi_: The change in Ubunt bug reporting policy was an Ubuntu requested change.  Not something driven by Launchpad.  #ubuntu-bugs is probably the best place for feedback on it.
<SiDi_> ScottK: thanks for the info
#ayatana 2009-09-27
<DBO> DanRabbit, http://img198.imageshack.us/content.php?page=done&l=img198/5948/screenshotxq.png
<LaserJock> anybody up this at this hour?
<LaserJock> s/this//
 * ScottK waves to LaserJock.
<LaserJock> hi ScottK 
<LaserJock> I've got some messaging menu and indicator-applet-session questions
<LaserJock> it doesn't seem to me like indicator-applet-session works with empathy 
<LaserJock> only with Pidgin, which is kinda confusing
<LaserJock> and secondly, in the messaging menu there is no indication of what apps are currently open
<LaserJock> the mix of launcher and status roles is quite confusing
<DBO> any zeitgeist folks here?
<SiDi> DanRabbit: i got a request about the media-* icons of elementary
<SiDi> would it be possible to turn the action ones (ie. next / prev / pause / play / stop and record) to the same color palette as the arrows in the file manager ?
<SiDi> also, the next / Prev ones look slightly sharper than the pause and stop ones
<SiDi> and finally, is it possible to have a media-playlist-dynamic icon such as http://imagebin.ca/img/IvSNqJz9.png ?
<lamalex> Hey guys, how can I get UI help from the canonical design team?
<DanRabbit> SiDi: yes, I can do those icons, I've just been extremely busy lately. Can you file a bug report for the media icons with that screenshot?
<SiDi> DanRabbit: its done already :) thanks in advance
#ayatana 2010-09-27
<bcurtiswx> Hey all, I think https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/642894 is not an empathy bug, but the indicator-applet.  Can someone take a look and confirm?
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 642894 in empathy (Ubuntu) "bubble twice text (affected: 1, heat: 107)" [Low,Confirmed]
<Cimi> OT, didrocks, did someone add me to the wiki?
<Cimi> opd
<Cimi> ops :D
<Cimi> was playing with weechat history
<didrocks> :)
<didrocks> Cimi: still a lot of people are complaining about the light themes not making items visible, did you see it?
<Cimi> yeah but I have opened a new branch
<Cimi> it's more important to fix compiz btw
<Cimi> it breaks the inactive window frames
<Cimi> hi chaotic
<chaotic> hi Cimi
<Cimi> chaotic: we still need to deal with few bugs
<Cimi> chaotic: people are complaining about inactive text in menus: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/617192
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 617192 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "[maverick-beta] Disabled menu items unreadable (affected: 21, heat: 129)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Cimi> and chaotic the patch for compiz was wrong, we *must* upload a new package https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/634417
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 634417 in compiz (Ubuntu) "[UIFE] tweaks to compiz for maverick (affected: 2, heat: 24)" [Undecided,In progress]
<chaotic> Cimi: I did say there isn't enough contrast
<Cimi> chaotic: so?
<chaotic> Cimi: we might have to change the way the diasabled menu items work
<Cimi> chaotic: it's not something easily doable with dark menus
<Cimi> we might want to change the position of the shadow
<chaotic> Cimi: I think we'll probably have to do something like this http://launchpadlibrarian.net/56501674/tb-menu.png
<Cimi> /inset
<chaotic> but a little more contrasted
<Cimi> I find that less usable btw
<Cimi> I can barely see which are active and which of them arent'
<chaotic> as I said - but a bit more contrasted
<chaotic> Cimi: will do a quick mockup
<Cimi> we will still have the issue with the shadow
<Cimi> we might want to do an inset
<Cimi> on the pixels at the top
<Cimi> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/56501197/current-vs-branch.png
<Cimi> at the bottom the latest branch I created
<Cimi> I can clearly see them
<Cimi> but the attention goes to the active ones, I like that
<chaotic> Cimi: but they are not easily read which makes for bad usability
<Cimi> davidbarth: ping
<davidbarth> Cimi: pong
<Cimi> davidbarth: I made a mistake patching compiz
<Cimi> used 1 instead 1.0 in the patch :) I broke the inactive window deco
<Cimi> we need to upload the new package
<Cimi> but kenvandine is on vacation I guess
<Cimi> there's also another issue to deal with
<Cimi> please poke me when you have 5 mins
<davidbarth> oops
<davidbarth> seb128: ^^ we need an emergency patch on compiz apparently
<Cimi> yeah
<Cimi> sorry guys
<seb128> didrocks, ^
<Cimi> I thought ken tested my package but apparently he didn't
<didrocks> seb128: on it too
<didrocks> (the day will be long long… :))
<didrocks> Cimi: what's the patch? did you read my comments about the ubuntu-light package?
<Cimi> here is the debdiff: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/634417/+attachment/1633401/+files/compiz_0.8.6-0ubuntu8_lp634417.debdiff
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 634417 in compiz (Ubuntu) "[UIFE] tweaks to compiz for maverick (affected: 2, heat: 24)" [Undecided,In progress]
<Cimi> didrocks: which comment in particular?
<didrocks> Cimi: a lot of people commented on the bug you're assigned about the inactive menu item still not being visible
<Cimi> yeah
<didrocks> I think you should have received some bug reports about it :)
<Cimi> I had
<didrocks> I think you should either answer on the bug or change something :)
<Cimi> I have replied to them the whole weekend :)
<Cimi> I don't think we could go to a bright midgrey color for maverick
<Cimi> it's too late and requires patching the engine as well in order to get it done correctly
<didrocks> Cimi: ok, just wanted to know what was your position, thanks!
<Cimi> so for the moment I have increased the darkness of the color, in order to have more contrast
<Cimi> and I have created a new branch
<didrocks> Cimi: oh (seeing your diff) that's why the unfocused window was still transparent :)
<Cimi> don't know who takes decisions here, but for me it would be cool to merge it and release a new package
<didrocks> Cimi: hum, so you have a fix somewhere?
<Cimi> for the insensitive menuitems?
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/light-themes/more-contrasted-disabled-menuitems
<Cimi> davidbarth: I also have a new branch with rounded corners, if someone wants it: https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/light-themes/rounded-bottom-corners
<didrocks> Cimi: yeah
<didrocks> hum, don't change everything
<didrocks> but I think taking the contrasted ones make sense
<Cimi> me too
<didrocks> Cimi: do you have the bug report about the constract handy? that will help me a lot :)
<Cimi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/634417
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 634417 in compiz (Ubuntu) "[UIFE] tweaks to compiz for maverick (affected: 2, heat: 24)" [Undecided,In progress]
<Cimi> ops
<Cimi> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/617192+
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 617192 in light-themes (Ubuntu) "[maverick-beta] Disabled menu items unreadable (affected: 21, heat: 129)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Cimi> without the plus
<didrocks> Cimi: thanks a lot :)
<didrocks> Cimi: will sponsor both
<Cimi> compiz is essential :)
<didrocks> Cimi: is it crashing? it's not there
<Cimi> no
<Cimi> but makes window decoration transparent
<didrocks> yeah (and I liked that TBH :))
<didrocks> you know, critical is crash :p
<didrocks> here, it's maybe "high" for a designer point of view  ;)
<Cimi> critical for my designer point of view :)
<Cimi> didrocks: can we get this uploaded today?
<didrocks> Cimi: it will be uploaded today, but I already have a queue of 10 pendings upload
<Cimi> before people will start breaking their gconf installations
<Cimi> ok
<didrocks> Cimi: it won't break gconf installation, as default aren't copied
<didrocks> default is default, it will be changed on update
<Cimi> it will if you'll play with gconf-editor
<Cimi> as I did :)
<Cimi> i had to run gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/gwd
<didrocks> yeah, but even the new one won't overwrite that if you play with gconf-editor
<didrocks> same for everything… not only for those keys
<didrocks> if you change defaults, you change defaults… :)
<Cimi> but
<Cimi> if you change the value
<Cimi> it still gets the old default
<Cimi> don't know why
<didrocks> no, it gets the changed value
<Cimi> maybe because it was int/float
<Cimi> here, even after changing the default
<Cimi> didn't work until I run gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/gwd
<didrocks> ?
<didrocks> don't understand
<didrocks> you have one default value
<Cimi> i installed compiz
<didrocks> then, you change to your custom value
<Cimi> the broken one
<Cimi> "oh shit, let's set it to 1.0 trough gconf-editor"
<didrocks> well, you change with gconf-editor, you choose whatever you want
<Cimi> didn't work
<didrocks> right
<Cimi> ok, so let's patch the defaults
<Cimi> patched
<Cimi> "damn, doesn't work"
<didrocks> weird, it should work, at least at restart
<Cimi> even after playing tieh gconf.editor again
<didrocks> oh, patching the defaults
<Cimi> didn't work until I run gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/gwd
<didrocks> you change the default file?
<Cimi> iirc yes
<didrocks> sure, you have to launch a script to take it into account
<didrocks> that's how gconf is working on debian and ubuntu
<bratsche> vish: Actually I think jimmac had talked about symbolic icons for years.
<bratsche> vish: And the code was implemented by hadess and mclasen.
<bratsche> So, not really sure how we contributed that. :)
<vish> bratsche: yea, jimmac *always* likes monochrome colors because of obvious personal reasons.. ;)  but never not "symbolic" icon are how we planned it.. if you see the earlier shell mockups all the icons were color.. it was only after we started it for humanity and people liked it . that gnome used the idea..
<vish> s/not//
<vish> jimmac likes greyscale rather..
<bratsche> I thought someone had talked about colorized mono icons several years ago.. maybe I forgot who it was, but I thought it was him.
<vish> bratsche: he attended the symbolic icon session and pushed the idea in gnome.. IMO, its because of his backing it got more traction in gnome ;)
<bratsche> Okay, cool.
<Cimi> bratsche: ping
<bratsche> Cimi: pong
<bratsche> Hey dude.
<Cimi> bratsche: hi :)
<Cimi> would it be hard to patch GtkTreeview::odd-row-color to accept symbolic colors?
<Cimi> Gtk-Message: (for origin information, set GTK_DEBUG): failed to retrieve property `GtkTreeView::odd-row-color' of type `GdkColor' from rc file value "((GString*) 0x93c62d0)" of type `GString'
<Cimi> this is the error I have when using shade (0.96, @base_color)
<bratsche> Hmm.
<bratsche> Cimi: I don't think I can answer you right now, but I can try to find out.
<Cimi> no worries
<Cimi> thank you
<bratsche> I need to look at the symbolic color implementation for another project of mine, so thanks for reminding me of this.
<Cimi> oooh ok :D
<bratsche> Cimi: You're up hacking pretty late tonight aren't you dude? :)
<bratsche> Hope it's something fun. :)
<Cimi> listening to music and studying for the job interview i'll have with seb
<bratsche> Oh nice!  What's the job you're applying for?
<Cimi> design engineer
<bratsche> Cool
<bratsche> Good luck!
<Cimi> thanks ;)
<bratsche> Listening to anything good?
<Cimi> just searching for new artists
<Cimi> i'm gonna listen some acoustic sounds tonight
<bratsche> Cimi: What's the advantage of setting GtkTreeView::odd-row-color to a symbolic color?
<Cimi> because right now
<bratsche> I mean, either way you're setting it to a static color right?
<Cimi> if you set, i,e to #f5f5f5
<Cimi> but you change the base color in gnome appearance capplet
<Cimi> you'll have your cool new color for base
<Cimi> but the #f5f5f5
<Cimi> will still be present
<bratsche> I guess I don't understand.. that's true with every widget part isn't it?
<bratsche> In the appearance capplet you can change to a different theme, but you can't really change individual widget pieces right?
<Cimi> yep
<Cimi> but you have control over the colors in the gtkrc
<bratsche> I'm just trying to understand the use case still.
#ayatana 2010-09-28
<Cimi> simply playing with the color
<bratsche> The thing I was wanting to look into symbolic colors for was for setting status-relevant colors to widgets like GtkEntry (so it could convey information like "warning" or whatever)
<Cimi> bratsche: for gtkinfobar as well?
<bratsche> Yeah, using the same colors that GtkInfoBar uses now.
<bratsche> But I need to think about it some more still, because there are other widgets that could possibly take advantage of it.
<bratsche> I wrote a very rough first patch to do it for GtkEntry.
<bratsche> GtkLabel could possibly use it as well.
<bratsche> I hadn't really thought of it before, but possibly individual rows in a treeview could do something like this.
<Cimi> bratsche: how's the newtwitter
<Cimi> ?
<bratsche> It's pretty nice.
<bratsche> They're doing this whole dynamic UI stuff, kind of like Facebook does.
<bratsche> All the routing happens on the client side using the document location hash, instead of doing it in URLs and stuff.
<bratsche> One of my friends fucking *hates* it when websites do that.  I'm not really sure why.
<Cimi> me neither :)
<bratsche> Actually, Google is doing that now with Google Instant.
<bratsche> Okay, I think I found the solutions to both of these appmenu-gtk bugs.  One of them is working, the other I need to write the patch later tonight.
<bratsche> But now I'm hungry. :)
<bratsche> Cimi: ttyl dude!  Good luck on your interview!
<Cimi> oh thank you again
<ronoc> Cimi, ping
<Cimi> hi ronoc
<ronoc> hey I just noticed the box around the indicator on ambience
<ronoc> something changed theme wise in the past 6 days
<Cimi> box?
<ronoc> yes the background around the control
<ronoc> Cimi, ^
<ronoc> just one sec, on a call
<Cimi> yep, it changed
<ronoc> why then is there such a distinct box around the control ?
<ronoc> its like the colour in the style fetched by the cairo code is wrong
<Cimi> because the menu has a gradient
<Cimi> while the box doesn't
<ronoc> but now its even more distinct
<Cimi> yep
<Cimi> because i've changed the way it is rendered
<Cimi> boh speed issues
<Cimi> *for
<ronoc> Cimi, okay shame because before what looked like a UI slight discrepancy now looks like an outright bug
<ronoc> which I supposed it is
<ronoc> -ed
<Cimi> it is a bug in fact :(
<Cimi> damn drawing areD
<ronoc> a pretty ugly one, considering it our default theme
<Cimi> I can't do anything
<Cimi> if you set a custom widget name
<ronoc> fair enough, yup
<Cimi> maybe we could change bg[NORMAL] to reduce the "difference"
<ronoc> okay will branch now and do that, one sec
<Cimi> then add something like
<Cimi> widget_class "*widgetblablabla*" style "ido-blabla"
<Cimi> and before
<Cimi> style "ido-blabla" { bg[NORMAL] = "#coloryouchose" }
<Cimi> in the gtkrc
<ronoc> Cimi, do you have time to look at this today
<ronoc> Cimi, I need to look at some other stuff
<Cimi> maybe I can
<ronoc> Cimi, who is controlling your time at the moment ?
<ronoc> Cimi, are you still working with us ?
<Cimi> ronoc: when I start working, I use hamster applet to track my time
<Cimi> chat it not counted (I am not working now i.e.)
<hicham> is ayatana ubuntu specific ?
<OwaisL> hicham: Yes, but it's open so anyone can borrow ideas and improve the.
<OwaisL> them*
<Cimi> davidbarth: do you know where ronoc is?
<davidbarth> Cimi: he's there
<Cimi> no
<Cimi> :)
 * bratsche summons him
<Cimi> hi man
<Cimi> _P
<ronoc> Cimi, hey
<Cimi> :P
<ronoc> Cimi, I might have a fix for this
<ronoc> one sec
<Cimi> I was having a look at your branch
<ronoc> yep
<ronoc> which branch ?
<ronoc> the new one ?
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~cjcurran/indicator-sound/background-gradient-bug
<ronoc> yep
<ronoc> Cimi, yep and its doesn't work I think, the button looses its position when using the event box :(
<Cimi> bratsche: help ronoc :P
<bratsche> I can't right now.
<Cimi> seb128: are you there dude?
<seb128> Cimi, hey
<Cimi> bratsche: summon ronoc pls
<Cimi> ronoc: sorry :)
<Cimi> ronoc: so, your gtkeventbox doesn't work or it does?
<ronoc> no it doesn't
<ronoc> well
<Cimi> in case it doesn't, we should play with the custom widget name
<ronoc> the problem is that the transport positioning gets screwed up
<ronoc> it ends up at the top of the menu
<ronoc> not at the bottom and only gets drawn sometimes as it fights with the slider widget for last one drawn
<Cimi> mmm
<Cimi> the transport positioning or just the drawing?
<Cimi> maybe you need to use different x,y starting points
<Cimi> using widget->allocation.x and widget->allocation.y
<ronoc> Cimi, sure just playing with it now
<Cimi> ronoc: is there a way to test the applet without installing it and killing the panel?
<ronoc> Cimi, what applet the indicator-applet
<Cimi> mmm
<ronoc> Cimi, have you used libindicator-tools ?
<Cimi> applet/indicator sound
<ronoc> yeah install libindicator=tools
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> done
<ronoc> then compile the branch or what ever
<ronoc> if its indicator only changes (UI changes)
<ronoc> then run up the indicator-loader with
<ronoc> /usr/lib/libindicator/indicator-loader /libsoundmenu.so
<ronoc> Cimi, the path is wrong there to the .so.
<Cimi> ok
<ronoc> so from the root of the branch just make sure your path is right
<Cimi> thank you
<ronoc> src/.libs/libsoundmenu.so
<Cimi> yeah :D
<Cimi> I know don't worry man
<Cimi> ronoc: I don't remember the file I should edit
<Cimi> :)
<ronoc> play-button.c
<ronoc> Cimi, are you working on my branch ?
<Cimi> yep
<ronoc> I can push now if you want
<ronoc> so we are up to date one
<ronoc> sec
<Cimi> ops ok
<ronoc> Cimi, what do you plan to do  ?
<ronoc> I got the help of njpatel earlier and it is almost there
<ronoc> got distracted with a conversation in dx
<ronoc> so just coming back to it now
<ronoc> basically the positioning is screwed so we need to set the allocation on the eventbox
<Cimi> yeah
<Cimi> I tould tou that before if you remmeber :)
<ronoc> ok
<ronoc> Cimi, thats pushed now
<ronoc> Cimi, okay done with distractions, are you working on this or will I have a go
<ronoc> don't mind
<Cimi> #define Y 7.0f
<Cimi> #define X37.0f
<Cimi> these are broken
<Cimi> ronoc: ^^
<ronoc> Cimi, okay but don't you want it to be relative to top of the parent gtkmenuitem
<ronoc> there maybe more than one player
<Cimi> yeah
<Cimi> it's easy I guess
<Cimi> just define x as widget->allocation.x + X
<Cimi> or whatever
<Cimi> something like that, I hope you understood
<ronoc> okay will try that now
<ronoc> thx
<Cimi> button->allocation.x iirc
<Cimi> maybe it's not enogh or I did something wrong
<ronoc> Cimi, offset the positioning in the draw method but still no joy, gotta go now, if you fancy taking a look please be my guest, I have pushed my adjustments
<ronoc> bye
<ken> meebey: playing with smuxi again :)
<joajimenez> Hellos
<joajimenez> MeMenu....Why it have to depend on gwibber-service?
<sense> joajimenez: Because it is integrated with it, from the MeMenu side. Gwibber doesn't hook into the Me Menu, but the Me Menu into Gwibber.
<joajimenez> sense: I know, but if I unistall Gwibber, gwibber-service stay there consuming memory. I dont think that much users keep Gwibber once they discover: Pino, Hotot, Facebook.com, etc... :)
<sense> That a bit of your memory is used isn't very bad, it's not too scarce.
<sense> When you don't use Gwibber it shouldn't be too much anyway, since there is nothing to do for the daemon.
<sense> joajimenez: But if I'm correct the daemon shouldn't even launch on boot if you didn't enavle it.
<joajimenez> sense: I got Gwibber unistalled, but I got three (3) gwibber-service instances running when I check system-monitor
<kklimonda> it's most likely a bug, I don't have a single instance running
<sense> joajimenez: You should check the settings of Gwibber.
<joajimenez> GS1: 5.4MiB, GS2: 5.4MiB, GS3: 5.0MiB
<joajimenez> Check this: http://ubuntuone.com/p/Huy/
<sense> joajimenez: Have you used Gwibber previously?
<joajimenez> Yep.
<joajimenez> But I unistalled it, 'cause I don't like it. I prefer Pino or Hotot.
<sense> joajimenez: It could be that you left some settings behind, which start the daemon by default.
<sense> joajimenez: Check System->Settings->Start-up Applications and disable the service there.
<joajimenez> I dont have ANYTHING named gwibber or gwibber related on my Start-up Apps
<joajimenez> Thats very weird
<sense> joajimenez: indeed
<joajimenez> Let me report it as a bug.
#ayatana 2010-09-29
<ronoc> Cimi, ping
<meebey> kenvandine: not for long? :)
<ronoc_narruc> Cimi, ping
<Cimi> hi ronoc_narruc
<ronoc_narruc> hey
<ronoc_narruc> Cimi, I saw your tweet
<Cimi> ronoc_narruc: I have pushed a branch
<Cimi> but doesn't work correctly
<ronoc_narruc> Cimi, :(
<ronoc_narruc> I'll take a look
<Cimi> does the exposè event work?
<ronoc_narruc> yes
<ronoc_narruc> definitely
<Cimi> I've tried painting with red
<Cimi> but nothing is shown
<ronoc_narruc> right it must be the call at the end of the init method to make to make the bg invisible
<Cimi> you could try to fix my branch btw
<Cimi> it does draw the buttons in the right place
<Cimi> but they are drawn just when you press a button
<Cimi> something might be wrong somewhere
<ronoc_narruc> Cimi, cool I'll take a look in a bit, just chatting with mpt at the mo, thx for the help
<ronoc_narruc> Cimi, did you push those changes
<ronoc_narruc> just pulled and got nothing  ?
<Cimi> ronoc_narruc: to a different branch
<ronoc_narruc> Cimi, where is it  ??
<Cimi> https://code.launchpad.net/~cimi/indicator-sound/background-gradient-bug-cimi
<ronoc_narruc> thx
<ronoc_narruc> Cimi, doesn't compile -> play-button.c:983: error: ‘X’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<Cimi> uncomment the define
<Cimi> in the beginning
<ronoc_narruc> right
<Cimi> ronoc: did you try?
<ronoc> Cimi, hey, I did yes, no joy, njpatel recommended that I try using the gtkmenuitem instead of the eventbox
<ronoc> Cimi, will hopefully have time in the morning, right now I'm working on some spec stuff
<sense> good afternoon
<sense> jcastro, tedg: Is someone working on bug #637202? It has a lot of duplicates, and more keep trickling in.
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 637202 in indicator-application (Ubuntu) "indicator-application-service crashed on logon (affected: 186, heat: 953)" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/637202
<sense> Maybe as much as 40 duplicates.
<jcastro> sense: I just got a ton of bugmail about that this morning
<sense> It's huge
<sense> and the stacktraces aren't very informative
<jcastro> kenvandine: is ted around today?
<kenvandine> i think he should be
<kenvandine> he was this morning
<seb128> it's likely that this crash is on logout
<seb128> it will go quiet when we turn apport off
<seb128> users just see it on the next login
<Cimi> njpatel: there?
<Cimi> davidbarth seb128 if you have some design-related bugs from the dx team I have some time to work on before
<Cimi> friday
<Cimi> chaotic: why those sshots?
<ronoc> Cimi, how about my background bug
<Cimi> ronoc: I didn't play with menuitems yet
<ronoc> Cimi, apparently if you use a gktmenuitem directly and remove the use of the gtkeventbox and the parent gtkmenuitem
<ronoc> it may work
<ronoc> i was going to start on it now
<ronoc> but there are plenty of other things I could be doing
<ronoc> anyway I'm terrible at UI stuff
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> will try
<ronoc> if you are stuck for things to do :)
<ronoc> Cimi, ^
<Cimi> no worries, I have just 1 day of contract left :D
<Cimi> trying to be helpful
<njpatel> Cimi, hey
<Cimi> njpatel: HI
<Cimi> ops, caps lock :)
<Cimi> njpatel: I was wondering about speed issues and look: for example... why we need blur and gradient on left launcher?
<njpatel> Cimi, I doubt that is what is causing speed issues (if I'm understanding you correctly)
<njpatel> Cimi, we're finding issues in the vala stuff (some wayward reference holding) which is causing leaks, and that would directly effect performance on intel
<chaotic> Cimi: nosey
<Cimi> njpatel: I see slowness hovering icons
<Cimi> I mean, they could be faster without blur
<Cimi> and I don't think the horizontal white gradient on tooltips is that nice
<njpatel> Cimi, sure,  but that is the design
<njpatel> Cimi, it's something we can fix for natty, but to change the design now in unity would get me the wrath of the desktop team
<Cimi> ahaha true
<Cimi> I didn't say I want that in maverick
<Cimi> I was just wondering about speed and design decisions
<njpatel> right, so speed of effects is something we'll get better at for natty, the look is something chaotic would decide
<chaotic> njpatel: the gradient is not quite as intended to be honest
<njpatel> Cimi, to be fair, there was an update to the QL look very late in the cycle that we couldn't implement. They looked very nice
<Cimi> sshot?
<njpatel> don't have one on hand, it's on one of the bugs chaotic would know
<njpatel> chaotic, sure, but that needs to the tweaked over a few times I think, as values from the mockups don't translate well over to gl/netbook-screens
<chaotic> cimi: have uploaded
<Cimi> nicer
<Cimi> I could try implementing them if you want
<chaotic> Cimi: :)
<Cimi> chaotic: even though
<Cimi> chaotic: :P
<Cimi> chaotic: I still don't know why we are using black desaturated tooltips in light themes
<chaotic> I think we need to move the highlight proportional to the QL depth so oyu don't see much of it on a single line tooltip
<Cimi> chaotic: imho they are a bit out of place with the rest of the design
<Cimi> chaotic: I am talking about both unity and light-themes
<chaotic> they reflect the materials of the dash and some other things you haven't even seen yet
<Cimi> so, dropbox them :)
<chaotic> Cimi: all in good time
<Cimi> chaotic: ahah ok boss
<chaotic> Cimi: I might look at those materials for panels actually in the future
<chaotic> Cimi: in answer to: I still don't know why we are using black desaturated tooltips in light themes - ideally I want to get the white text to look like it is lit from behind, out of the dark background
<chaotic> Cimi: Mark wants a high contrast version of the theme - we need to research and start playing
<Cimi> chaotic: "high contrast"
<chaotic> ?
<Cimi> chaotic: what do you mean, something like High Contrast theme or just increasing contrast?
<chaotic> perhaps considering both
<chaotic> and looking into colour blindness, etc...
<Cimi> color blindness we are ok
<sense> Indeed, I haven't heard complaints from my father yet, and he is slightly colour-blind. :)
<chaotic> hmmm, I might blog to get a sense if anyone does have problems
<chaotic> ha
<Cimi> chaotic: color blindness should be between green and red
<Cimi> if we have only one tone (red) it will be ok
#ayatana 2010-09-30
<JanCBorchardt> mpt, godbyk, thorwil, vish: I can't come to the meeting today because I'm in another one. But I found a great article / interview with my current employer in which he talks about the very issues we discussed last week: http://dot.kde.org/2006/12/01/looking-back-three-years-openusability-jan-m%C3%BChlig
<mpt> thanks JanCBorchardt
<thorwil> godbyk: ping
<ronoc> Cimi, got it working
<ronoc> will be released hopefully later on today
<Cimi> great
<Cimi> what did you change?
<JanCBorchardt> godbyk, thorwil, vish: were you at the meeting today and got a log?
<vish> JanCBorchardt: oops! not me..
<vish> JanCBorchardt: hmm, seems nothing interesting either, only links you gave ;p
<JanCBorchardt> vish: :D
<JanCBorchardt> vish: oh and do you have a gitorious account? I made a repo for Ayatana-UX
<vish> JanCBorchardt: yea, i have an account, when you that discussed, was it last meeting? i seem to have missed that too :(
<vish> s/you/was
<JanCBorchardt> vish: no problem, what is it? I'll give you full rights on the repo
<vish> JanCBorchardt: "vish"
<thorwil> JanCBorchardt: the meeting pretty much did not happen
<JanCBorchardt> vish: could have figured that ... ;)
<JanCBorchardt> vish: you're in
<Cimi> someone to ping davidbarth :)
<Cimi> seb128: could you summon david? :)
<seb128> he's on this channel
<Cimi> ok
<seb128> davidbarth, ^
<Cimi> now he answered :)
<davidbarth> i'm here, i'm here ;)
<Cimi> bratsche: super-important-ping
<bratsche> Cimi: super-duper-ueber-important-pong
<Cimi> ahah
<Cimi> bratsche: gtk_widget_set_size_request for icons does take MAX (width, height) and sets the MIN to the max in order to create a "square"
<Cimi> something like: gint lenght = MAX (width, height); gtk_widget_set_size_request (widget, lenght, lenght)
<Cimi> this is the reason of the vertical padding in indicator-messages
<Cimi> we are adding a horizontal padding in order to leave the triangle separated from the icon, but gtk+ adds vertical padding too
<Cimi> any clue?
<Cimi> bratsche:
<bratsche> I guess I don't really understand what the problem is.
<Cimi> it is ignoring one of the two sizes
<Cimi> we want width 28 and height 22
<Cimi> but we have 28x28
<Cimi> bratsche: ^^
<bratsche> So I guess we can change the size request to do what we need it to do then.
<Cimi> exactly dude!
<Cimi> I don't think it will be difficult
<bratsche> Cimi: I don't see anything like that in indicator-messages.c, but I guess you have a better idea of what's going on with this than I do.
<Cimi> bratsche: search for gtk_widget_Set_size_request in new_application_item
<bratsche> Yeah, I did.. but it's not setting it to [ length, length ] as you described.. it's setting it to [ width + 7, height ]
<bratsche> Cimi: I'm heading out for lunch right now.. but if you come up with some better values for this, just submit a merge request.
<Cimi> bratsche:
<Cimi> but basically it becomes width+7 width +7
<Cimi> if you remove the +7 from width you'll see the vertical padding will disappear
<Cimi> bratsche: in other words the issue is not in indicator-messages but seems gtk+ itself
<Cimi> super strange
<bratsche> Is there some mockup somewhere that you can show side-by-side against a screenshot of what's happening?  Because I still don't understand.
<Cimi> if I set gtk_widget_set_size_request (icon, width+20, height); it's like if I did gtk_widget_set_size_request (icon, width+20, width+20);
<Cimi> (so width = width+20, height=width+20)
<Cimi> otherwise, if I set gtk_widget_set_size_request (icon, width, height+20);
<Cimi> it works as it should
<Cimi> so I have width = width and height=height+20
<Cimi> width and height of the new resized widget, of course
<Cimi> davidbarth: ^^
<Cimi> gtk+ bug maybe?
<bratsche> I don't think that's a bug, that seems like a design choice to me.
<bratsche> And it seems kind of sensible to me, actually.
<Cimi> why?
<Cimi> why this different behaviour for width and height?
<Cimi> bratsche: ^^
<bratsche> It seems like it's trying to enforce some kind of sizing policy on icons within menuitems, which doesn't really strike me as very strange at all.
<bratsche> Otherwise you have a bunch of icons which are the same width, and then suddenly you have one icon that's three times as wide as the others.
<Cimi> no
<Cimi> i don't think it gets resized
<Cimi> scaled ops
<Cimi> just add padding
<bratsche> Okay.
<bratsche> Either way, if this does require a change at the gtk+ level then I think we shouldn't waste time with it at this stage.  Maybe davidbarth should make that call, but my feeling is that seb128 is not likely to accept such a change so late in the cycle so it may be better to defer this work until Natty.
<Cimi> I can understand
<Cimi> everything started from Mark
<Cimi> because he doesn't like icons inside indicator-messages
<Cimi> but if we increase the size of them, then the triangle on the left touches the icon
<Cimi> so we need to add padding, and in order to add padding we are changing the size of the icon in the gtk_image_menu_item
<Cimi> but, as said, we are exposing this gtk+ *bug* or whatever
<davidbarth> right, i have that working by using PNGs instead of SVGs
<Cimi> davidbarth: your approach doesn't work man
<davidbarth> well, why does it work on my system then?
<davidbarth> can you reproduce it or not?
<Cimi> no
<davidbarth> ?!
<davidbarth> ah
<Cimi> your icon touches the triangle
<Cimi> it's like a 22x22 icon without the padding
<davidbarth> Cimi: but is it larger?
<Cimi> it is a 22x22 icon without the padding
<Cimi> don't know why
<Cimi> but my branch without the padding is exactly the same as yours
<Cimi> let me sshot it
<davidbarth> Cimi: can you share the icons i sent you with bratsche and see if he can get a larger mail icon on his own system?
<davidbarth> i need to pop out
<davidbarth> later
<bratsche> Later davidbarth
<Cimi> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/175266/indicator-messages.png
<Cimi> davidbarth: ^^
<Cimi> 22x22
<Cimi> bratsche: show him the sshot later
<Cimi> I might be at the movie theater :)
<Cimi> here is 8 pm
<bratsche> Okay cool.
<bratsche> Enjoy
<Cimi> will come back at midnight here in chat
<Cimi> but my server is always on
<bratsche> Cimi around still?
<bratsche> Cimi: Nevermind.. just check your email when you get home. :)
<Cimi> bratsche: replied
<bratsche> Cimi: Thanks
#ayatana 2010-10-01
<Cimi> bratsche: ok?
<Cimi> seb128: I might have some patches for qt that fixes qgtkstyle with light-themes
<Cimi> seb128: is it too late in your opinion?
<seb128> Cimi, not sure, depends of the change
<seb128> you can try asking Riddell
<seb128> he's on charge of kubuntu
<Cimi> seb128:  these two bugs (left fixed, right current) http://i.imgur.com/BlGS6.png http://i.imgur.com/Ez3z3.png
<seb128> Cimi, well I meant it depends of the code diff
<seb128> we take only things easy to review at this point
<seb128> ie we will not take code refactoring to fix issues
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> seb128: one of the contacts I have is the qt developer behind qgtkstyle
<Cimi> seb128: so these patches are quite safe because they come from him :)
<Cimi> but I can understand
<Cimi> I'll ask him to publish the patches somewhere
<Cimi> (he is a friend of mine)
<seb128> Cimi, ok, just get the diff on a bug report
<seb128> then we can get it reviewed for upload
<Cimi> seb128: cool
<Cimi> mpt: ping
<Cimi> I have just fixed this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+bug/635208
<ubot5`> Launchpad bug 635208 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Unfocused selected item in software list is white on light grey (affected: 1, heat: 12)" [Low,Fix committed]
<Cimi> someone please review it and upload!
<Cimi> seb128: http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTBUG-13792
<seb128> Cimi, ok, I pointed those to mvo and Riddell on #ubuntu-desktop
<seb128> the software-center one will be merged and in the next upload
<Cimi>  7ok cool
<Cimi> thanks seb128
<Cimi> seb128: the other qt bug http://bugreports.qt.nokia.com/browse/QTBUG-14161
<seb128> Cimi, ok
<seb128> you might want to join #ubuntu-desktop and talk to Riddell
<Cimi> ok
<Cimi> someone please ping me back when davidbarth will come online
<davidbarth> Cimi: back (or reconnected in fact)
<Cimi> davidbarth: I'm discussing on ubuntu-gesktop
<rye_> hello people. I am now facing a very interesting feature/bug with libappmenu - my layout began flickering (i.e. іf i press aaaaaaaaaaa repeatedly it goes фaфaффaaфaaaф or something like this).
<rye_> I noticed that gnome-settings-daemon consumed a lot of CPU, after switching to tty i was able to attach to it and i found that libappmenu calls are there.
<rye_> I was a victim of this bug once on my netbook but I was not really sure whether this is a hardware fault or not, but now it looks like this is something in libappmenu restarting gnome-settings-daemon
<rye_> resetting, not restarting, since it continues running
<rye_> here's teh backtrace I get when i resume/interrupt g-s-d now - http://paste.ubuntu.com/503897/, I will keep g-s-d in gdb in case I can fetch more info from that
<bratsche> Cimi: Are all these blur implementations really being used in murrine?
<Cimi> yes
<Cimi> menu and buttons
<bratsche> k, just checking.
<Cimi> just the exponential I guess
<bratsche> Oh really?  It's not using gaussian or stack blurs?
<Cimi> it is using the fastest
<bratsche> Cimi: Do you mind if I commit the license update to git?  I've already got the patch prepared.
<Cimi> no I don't
<Cimi> and thanks ;)
<Cimi> busy on indicator-,essages
<bratsche> Okay, just pushed to git.
<bratsche> Thanks!
<Cimi> bratsche: did you relicense murrine as well?
<bratsche> Yes.
<bratsche> I changed COPYING from GPLv2 to LGPLv3 and included a COPYING.2.1
<bratsche> Does that sound okay?
<Cimi> ok
<JanCBorchardt> hey mgunes, can you confirm your Gitorious account at ~muratgunes? The email address was not familiar so I hesitated. ;)
<JanCBorchardt> and mpt, if you want repo access just give me your Gitorious account name or open one
<mpt> thanks
<mgunes> JanCBorchardt, surely it's my account. Gitorious refused to send a confirmartion mail to my ubuntu.com address for some reason.
<JanCBorchardt> mgunes, thanks, you're in
<mgunes> thanks
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ayatana 2011-09-26
<njpatel> Trevinho, does your panelmenu-fixes branch effect unity 2d?
<MrChrisDruif> Hiyas everyone
<MrChrisDruif> Anyone online?
<MrChrisDruif> online=active
<Trevinho> Hi njpatel... I've tested also the changes in unity-2d
<Trevinho> and the issues related to the menu-closing affects also unity-2d
<Trevinho> I've tested the unity-2d-panel and it works well
<njpatel> yeah, I tested it this morning too and it worked fine, hence I merged
<njpatel> Trevinho, awesome work dude
<Trevinho> thank njpatel ;)
<Trevinho> thanks*
<njpatel> doing a release now and then the last upload opportunity is Thursday :)
<Trevinho> njpatel: another branch related to the menus fading is near to be ready... I've also contacted JohnLea and he agrees on the work...
<Trevinho> Ok, so I've to push it before thursday..!?
<njpatel> yeah :)
<Trevinho> Mh, I've to run... Too many things I want to fix... :D
<Trevinho> Smaller changes I guess, btw
<njpatel> hah
<njpatel> yep
<Trevinho> Then? How we manage the development in the mean time before the UDS?
<Trevinho> Since it's more than a month...
<njpatel> Trevinho, on thurs I'll branch trunk for oneiric stable series and make trunk itself 5.0.0
<njpatel> so we can make changes and have a ppa for testers
<Trevinho> Ok... Nice
<Trevinho> And then is there any chance to get fixes backported?
<didrocks> Trevinho: important ones can be SRUed, yeah
<htorque> hello all! is there a way to build unity without the tests (they take quite a bit to compile)?
<Trevinho> ok, thanks didrocks...
<Trevinho> But do they include also usability ones?
<Trevinho> I know about the "standard" policy... but since there have been some discussions about this topic
<Trevinho> on the latest weeks...
<didrocks> Trevinho: SRU are just important bug fixes, no minor tweaking neither enhancements
<Trevinho> I was wondering....
<Trevinho> Yes, I know that... I wanted to know if there's something changing...
<didrocks> like, don't change the way people are doing something
<didrocks> no, we need to have the same policy on every project
<didrocks> and nothing was decided
<Trevinho> ok, thanks
<njpatel> htorque, not right now, sorry :/
<htorque> njpatel: ok, thanks! :)
<Kaleo> mardy, greyback, Saviq: we have 2 crashers that need to be squashed :) bug #831868 and bug #831663 They are tricky and highly reproduced.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 831868 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "unity-2d-launcher crashed with SIGSEGV when opening a folder on a CD" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831868
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 831663 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "unity-2d-places crashed with SIGSEGV in QMetaObject::metacall()" [Critical,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/831663
<greyback> didrocks: hey, you got a sec? I just noticed the "update-notifier" in the system tray bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/+bug/779382
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 779382 in unity (Ubuntu Natty) "update-notifier not visible under unity" [High,Triaged]
<greyback> didrocks: I'm testing it with unity-2d, but I never get a tray icon. Do you?
<didrocks> greyback: this is for people enabling the update-notifier systray icon which is off by default
<greyback> didrocks: Ok. In any case, it's not whitelisted for unity2d, so I want to check it out
<greyback> didrocks: also, I'm told you're the man to talk to about this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/817422
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 817422 in unity-2d "[dash] result group headers do not give updated description" [High,In progress]
<didrocks> greyback: hum? it's whitelisted! did you turn the update-notifier systray icon on to show?
<greyback> didrocks: oh I see you just fixed that
<didrocks> greyback: it's fixed for beta 2
<didrocks> so again
<hicham> hi all
<didrocks> *if* you have turned on the option in gsettings to tell update-notifier to show a systray
<didrocks> it will be shown
<hicham> any progress on upstreaming menu proxy patches for gtk2/gtk3 ?
<didrocks> that's a question for tedg  ^
<greyback> didrocks: ok, thanks
<tedg> Oh, everyone logged off before I could reply?
<tedg> Seriously folks, this is IRC, you never expect people in the room to actually be here.
<tedg> :-)
<jono> can someone set https://bugs.launchpad.net/ayatana-design/+bug/837993 to be confirmed?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 837993 in unity "Where the average background colour is either very light or dark, adjust this value to darken/lighten in order to preserve readability" [Medium,Fix released]
<jono> I can't set it
<jono> the bug is still present
<jcastro> seif: around?
<seif> hey jcastro
<seif> jcastro, sup
<jcastro> seif: hey, where can I find the latest code to the old people place?
<seif> jcastro, let me get it out
<jcastro> ta'
<jcastro> did you rewrite it and finish it by any chance? :)
<jfi> Hello, is there a way to autostart an application *after* the Unity WM?
<jfi> X-GNOME-Autostart-Phase does not appear to work
<greyback> jfi: sticking its desktop file in /etc/xdg/autostart no good?
<andyrock> JohnLea, around?
<jfi> greyback, not good at all, application appears to be started before
<greyback> jfi: and Startup Applications app no good either?
<jfi> greyback, : more exactly, the pb is that the application placement is wrong, it is put on the left-top corner below the top bar and the launcher of unity
<jfi> greyback, I guess it is because the WM is started after
<greyback> jfi: have you the launcher set to be on-screen always?
<jfi> greyback, there are trouble with both cases
<jfi> greyback, it concerns this report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/psensor/+bug/859724
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 859724 in psensor (Ubuntu) "PSensor as startup applications goes "over" Unity dock" [Undecided,New]
<greyback> jfi: hmmm, tricky that. I can't really think of anything except nasty workarounds (using "sleep" to delay, or if you can gran the window corner, holding Alt lets you move the window)
<jfi> greyback, well, I would prefer to add to the application the capability to restore placement/size of the window :)
<greyback> jfi: I know, sorry. "Devilspie" being only way I know of for sure
<AlanBell> should the unity search look into the X-GNOME-Keywords field of application .desktop files?
#ayatana 2011-09-27
<didrocks> good morning
<jibel> didrocks, morning. I still get bug 805087 with unity 4.18.0-0ubuntu1
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 805087 in unity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Dash and launcher appear underneath windows" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/805087
<jibel> I need to run unity --reset on every session start
<jibel> otherwise I cannot use unity
<didrocks> jibel: unity --reset won't fix this, relaunching unity seems to fix it for you (but --reset isn't needed)
<didrocks> jibel: they are still other stacking bug known by sam
<jibel> phew, I can's use unity for weeks now because of this
<jibel> can't*
<didrocks> I know, it's been more than 1 month that dx is working on stacking fixes
<didrocks> we had one compiz supposed to fix it
<didrocks> seems it doesn't
<didrocks> jibel: I guess there are other stacking bugs opens against 4.20, isn't it?
<jibel> didrocks, bug 845719 ?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 845719 in Compiz Core "compiz and X can disagree on the stacking order" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845719
<didrocks> jibel: yeah, I'll add the unity target!
<didrocks> thanks :)
<htorque> didrocks: sorry, thought i tested with the default mode (is that dodge active windows?)
<htorque> bug 832150
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 832150 in unity (Ubuntu) "ubuntu desktop unity. Mouse at the left side doesn't reveal launcher" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/832150
<didrocks> htorque: the default is dodge window, but as you specified it, I prefer to tell it's the default :)
<htorque> ah good :)
<jbicha> JohnLea: is there a way we can improve bug 778289 in time for 11.10?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 778289 in unity (Ubuntu) "Help button in Unity default launcher" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/778289
<htorque> heh, that's what you get for making unity 2d look too much like unity: bug 859949 :P
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 859949 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity can't change icons position" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859949
<mardy> greyback: 'morning!
<mardy> greyback: do you remember the lens activation issue, which we both fixed, though in two different ways?
<mardy> greyback: at the end, we agreed that your solution was simpler
<mardy> dashView.activeLens = ""
<mardy> greyback: it seems to cause bug 858590, though
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 858590 in unity-2d "[dash] Filter pane doesn't clear its background when switching lenses" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/858590
<mardy> greyback: I think I'll revert it and propose my original solution, instead
<mardy> greyback: but it's strange, it's not clear to me why the other solution would case that bug
<Saviq> mardy: another issue from 858590 was that you can't unmaximize dash, is that by design?
<Saviq> ^ bug 858590
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 858590 in unity-2d "[dash] Filter pane doesn't clear its background when switching lenses" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/858590
<mardy> Saviq: I doubt it... I think we just lag a bit behind unity-3d
<Saviq> I _think_ it's a regression, too
<Saviq> IIRC we had an unmaximize button
<mardy> Saviq: I personally never saw it :-)
<Saviq> ok then I must've mixed with U3D again :)
<Saviq> what about https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity-2d/titlebar-dblclick/+merge/76759 guys? any objections to merging it in the end?
<greyback> Saviq: yeah I was just about to ask you. I think it's good. You fixed the style things Alberto mentioned?
<greyback> mardy: and I'm just about to check on your grid-flow stuff again. I'd say it's worth merging
<Saviq> greyback: ah right, that was for me, doing it now
<greyback> Saviq: the bug with terminal size changing is only with that app, nothing else afaics
<Saviq> greyback: yeah, and I've seen that with the terminal some time before, but couldn
<Saviq> 't reproduce now
<Saviq> unrelated to dblclick / drag titlebar, obviously
<greyback> Saviq: yep
<Saamm> can we have a cherry pick fix for this Bug #859885...its impossible to use unity with this annoying bug :/
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 859885 in unity (Ubuntu) "Minimizing a window should switch focus to the windows underneath it" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859885
<didrocks> Saamm: what do you want to cherry-pick? it's not fixed upstream
<Saamm> oh
<Saviq> greyback: also, for right-click on titlebar - definitely so, separate bug, though
<greyback> Saviq: yeah ok.
<Saamm> didrocks, this bug has made unity launcher useless a we cannot restore windows by clicking on icons on the launcher
<didrocks> Saamm: is it in oneiric? I can't reproduce it
<didrocks> Saamm: I can restore the minimized window there if there is one or multiple instance of an app
<Saamm> didrocks, oh there is a duplicate bug with a video...wait a sec I give you link to the vid
<didrocks> this bug is different
<didrocks> it's about the minimized window is still focused
<didrocks> Saamm: ok, that's fine, I got you
<didrocks> if you don't click on another window
<Saamm> didrocks,  yes it is exactly the way you describe
<Saviq> greyback: style fixed
<didrocks> Saamm: I'm adding to the list of bugs to fix
<Saamm> didrocks, oh thank you :)
<Saviq> greyback: one more commit coming
<didrocks> Saamm: thanks for pointing it :)
<greyback> Saviq: no rush :)
<Saviq> greyback: see bug 656519
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 656519 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "Alt+Space window accessibility menu should not be accessible by right clicking on a window title bar" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/656519
<Saviq> mardy: greyback: re bug 817421 - the fix works for me, just a question - should the filter pane overlay the items as it does now?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 817421 in unity-2d "[dash] Do search, scroll down using mouse, then maximise window. Layout breaks" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817421
<Saviq> ah ok it just removes the overlaid ones, doesn't do that when the section is expanded
<Saviq> mardy: sorry, my appnameapplet.h has only ~60 lines ;)
<mardy> Saviq: oops, windowhelper.c :-)
<Saviq> ah you meant line 126 in the diff
<Saviq> pushed
<jml> I just rolled up a terminal window and now I can't find it.
<Saviq> jml: is it not there in the launcher/
<Saviq> s/\/?/
<kamstrup> didrocks: https://launchpad.net/libunity/4.0.0/4.0.6
<didrocks> kamstrup: thanks
<kamstrup> didrocks: and last one for today https://launchpad.net/unity-lens-applications/trunk/0.4.10
<didrocks> kamstrup: will do them shortly
<shibata> Hi all
<shibata> I have a problem to use ibus in dash, bug 663776
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 663776 in OEM Priority Project "[dash] Search field in Unity can not support iBus" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/663776
<didrocks> kamstrup: i'm very disappointed, you didn't translate "wallpaper in french for the keyword handling and so it doesn't work :p
<didrocks> kamstrup: not sure to push it then ;-)
<shibata> Its problem is not shown preedit text, detail is under comment #71.
<kamstrup> didrocks: i didn't?
<kamstrup> didrocks: I am using g_key_file_get_locale_string_list() to pull it out?
<didrocks> kamstrup: I guess the translation isn't there TBH :)
 * kamstrup checks frantically
<shibata> I wrote code to fix, could you review it? https://code.launchpad.net/~cosmos-door/unity/fix-preedit-663776
<nmarques> kenvandine, quick question, gwibber, if --disable-spell, libgwibber-gtk still tries to look for it, is this intended ?
<kamstrup> didrocks: *phew* I am using g_key_file_get_locale_string_list(), so pretty sure it's a translation issue with the .desktop files
<didrocks> kamstrup: yeah, I was mostly joking :)
<kenvandine> nmarques, no... it isn't intended...
<njpatel> shibata, I'm going to review it this week
<njpatel> shibata, for this weeks release, I mean
<njpatel> shibata, the code looks fine, but i need to test it properly, will try and do that today
<kenvandine> njpatel, don't forget me :)
<kenvandine> nmarques, i am planning a gwibber release today, i'll look at that before I do the release
<shibata> njpatel: thank you!
<kenvandine> so hopefully get it fixed today
<nmarques> the gtkspell thingie ?
<kenvandine> nmarques, yeah
<shibata> njpatel: This needs any ibus-* input method to test, if you have question, feel free to ask me.
<shibata> And one more problem in Japanese... bug 856277.
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 856277 in unity (Ubuntu) "Lens button set narraw width which is needed" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/856277
<shibata> I attached screenshot and patch. but I have no confidence proper solution.
<njpatel> shibata, sure,  no worries
<njpatel> kenvandine, I haven't, I was looking for you
<nmarques> kenvandine, awesome, I was updating it now and the build is breaking on it (we don't have gtkspell3 yet available)
<njpatel> kenvandine, i can't reproduce the rendering issue today
<njpatel> :/
<kenvandine> njpatel, well, it is a "sometimes" thing
<njpatel> kenvandine, I know does it happen enough on your system that if I gave you a patch you could tell if it was fixed?
<kenvandine> yes
<njpatel> okay, give me 5mins
<kenvandine> cool
<njpatel> god, gwibber still takes too long to start
<njpatel> oh, no, it's because there were three gwibber services running :)
<njpatel> kenvandine, could you try this please http://paste.ubuntu.com/697890/
<njpatel> i can't test my gwibber won't start :(
<kenvandine> njpatel, will do
<kenvandine> njpatel, don't forget the drag by toolbar fix too
<kenvandine> i'll run with this patch for a little while and see what happens
<njpatel> yeah, i half have that working
<kenvandine> njpatel, you should have 3 gwibber-service processes
<njpatel> but the toolbar doesn't give me any events, so yeah, it's a bit annoying
 * kenvandine just noticed the features API in gwibber is completely useless
<beevvy> Hi. I'm an app developer and I have patches specially prepared for Ubuntu to make this app more Unity and Ayatana friendly. Though, Ubuntu packages for this app are normally taken straight from Debian which can't contain that patch. What do we need to do to get those patches included in Ubuntu? File a bug against it or first find someone who will prepare the packages?
<Zhenech> beevvy, make it work on debian properly too :)
<beevvy> Zhenech: it's a matter of default settings
<Zhenech> so?
<Zhenech> make them different defaults :)
<Zhenech> and what about ubuntu with kde and xfce? :)
<beevvy> it's about whether to use libindicate by default or not
<Zhenech> debian has libindicate :>
<Zhenech> (not the latest version, but thats my fault)
<beevvy> I can't turn that on by default instead of tray icon for Debian users
<beevvy> it's an IM app, the same applies to Empathy, Pidgin, Kopete
<Zhenech> yeah
<Zhenech> i'd suggest detecting ubuntu and use different defaults
<nmarques> beevvy, a build switch --enable-feature wouldn't help ?
<nmarques> beevvy, so packagers can build it accordingly
<nmarques> beevvy, if they want to use libappindicator or whatever, they enable or not (a bit like transmission)
<nmarques> beevvy, I'm just a lurker, I don't use Debian or Ubuntu
<Zhenech> nmarques, the "problem" is: debian has libindicate, but its not installed by default, so building indicate support should be done, but not used by default
<Zhenech> (it should be built, but not activated)
<eitch> hi guys. I have a problem with oneiric. After updating to the latest packages unity crashes. I am left with nautilus running so i can start a terminal, but no unity panel, etc. When i start unity-2d-panel from the cli it says libGL.so.1 is not found. Does anyone know what i can do?
<greyback> eitch: if you log out & in with Unity2D instead, does it work?
<greyback> eitch, can run "gnome-session-quit" in terminal to log out cleanly
<eitch> greyback, let me try unity 2d
<eitch> hey greyback, both unity2d and 3d don't work
<greyback> eitch: whoa. Something has gone badly wrong there.
<greyback> eitch: have you run out of disk space?
<eitch> greyback, yeah, looks like it. When I do a ldd unity-2d-panel then it says libGL.so.1 is not found, all the other libraries are ok
<eitch> greyback, no, this is a clean install and i still have 9GB free
<greyback> eitch: hmm, if libGL is missing, it must be a graphics driver gone strange
<eitch> hmm...
<greyback> eitch: see http://tinyurl.com/6y83cgp
<eitch> in which package is libGL then? i can reinstall that package
<eitch> ok
<greyback> eitch: those are the packages with it, choose one to match your graphics card. You should have MESA at least
<eitch> ok
<greyback> eitch, the restricted drivers wizard can be run from terminal with "jockey-gtk"
<eitch> greyback, yeah, reinstalling mesa-glx worked
<eitch> greyback, thx
<greyback> eitch: good, i'm glad.
<eitch> i'll try and login again
<greyback> eitch: I gotta run, bbl
<Andy80> hi
#ayatana 2011-09-28
<Viper550> so I guess the Ubuntu font is too good for the boot screen :P
<Viper550> jono, hello
<jono> hey Viper550
<Viper550> so yeah, you experienced with grub2 and mkfont? Its sorta related to design since I am sorta working on a refreshed boot screen, and well, I'm having issues
<grvrulz> hello everybody!
<grvrulz> Does unity-2d support integrated window controls in the panel??
<grvrulz> anybody?
<TheMuso> grvrulz: Yes it does.
<grvrulz> TheMuso: but i dont have them
<TheMuso> grvrulz: Ok, I can't help you I'm affraid.
<grvrulz> TheMuso: np.. i'll try to find out.
<didrocks> good morning
<smspillaz>  does anybody have a copy of matlab OR happen to know a crazy java application which displays this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/857201
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 857201 in unity "Java application windows cut-off/truncated/not displayed properly" [High,Confirmed]
<FloatingGoat> fantastic job with unity 11.10 beta 2 guys, addressed most of my UI fears cosmetic and functional.
<kamstrup> jcastro: awake?
<davidcalle> Hi kamstrup, do you think the PyGI <-> Dee situation will be fixed for the release?
<kamstrup> davidcalle: i hope so, but right now it doesn't look too good :-/
<davidcalle> kamstrup, ok. Just needed to know if I could get into the process of converting other python lenses to Oneiric and writing a python lens/scope tutorial on dev.ubuntu. Reordering my priorities ;-)
<kamstrup> davidcalle: yeah, sorry, i will try and get it fixed, but no promises
<davidcalle> kamstrup, no worry, thanks :)
<njpatel> Trevinho, (looking at your merge)
<njpatel> Trevinho, you shouldn't need to set/unset blending states in the ::Draw you added
<njpatel> panel should work like dash and already has a SRC_OVER blending state
<kamstrup> gord: can I assign this to you? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/861251
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 861251 in unity "Clicking a filter removes keyboard input focus from search entry" [Undecided,New]
<gord> kamstrup, eeer you can, but i don't know how to fix it :) jay would know though
<njpatel> gord, kamstrup I think we need to do what we did before, which is forward key events to the search entry if they aren't handled
<gord> +1 but again, wouldn't know what we can hook in to nux for there
<Trevinho> njpatel: I didn't add these blending values
<kamstrup> gord: ok, i'll trust you to s/delegate/pass the monkey on/ then :-)
<njpatel> kamstrup, can you assign it to jay please
<Trevinho> They were alredy there
<kamstrup> gord:  how about this one? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/861255
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 861255 in unity "Ratings filter allows ratings > 1.0" [Undecided,New]
<Trevinho> but I can move them out
<njpatel> Trevinho, PanelIndicatorEntryView::Draw(n
<kamstrup> njpatel, gord: ok jay on the first one then
<njpatel> that is new
<Trevinho> Ah.. ok
<Trevinho> yes, sorry
<Trevinho> I used for coherency with the rest of the code
<gord> kamstrup, *cough* filters should be clamping ;) but yeah i can fix that
<Trevinho> so I guess also WindowButtons doesn't need that...
<njpatel> Trevinho, it shouldn't :/
<njpatel> Trevinho, test panel opacity, if it still works then just leave it to avoid causing unknown issues
<Trevinho> Ok,  so I move it away from the windowbuttons and panelindicatorentry
<njpatel> Trevinho, at the very least, that function is also missing a PaintBackground call
<njpatel> otherwise on some systems it won't clear the background before painting
<Trevinho> Well, I didn't since it cause to paint the dark background
<Trevinho> Mh, I can use the "clear" tip... Used also in the PanelMenuView draw
<Trevinho> using a white cololor
<njpatel> okay, that should work too. it seems that the panel's drawing is not working right if DrawBackground is causing issues :/
<Trevinho> otherwise paintbackground would lead to draw the dark bg, and so no cross-effect..
<njpatel> anyway, we cna fix that next cycle
<njpatel> okay
<Trevinho> So, I'll all these things
<Trevinho> I'll ping you when I'm done
<njpatel> okay, I'll test it out some more
<Trevinho> njpatel: are you ok with the timings?
<Trevinho> I would have increased the fade-out value
<Trevinho> but JohnLea preferred low values in both the directions
<njpatel> Trevinho, yeah, timings are fine in this case
<njpatel> we want it to be quick
<Trevinho> Ok
<Trevinho> njpatel: should the PanelMenuView::Draw set the blending instead?
<njpatel> Trevinho, no, the blending is being set by panelview
<Trevinho> so I move it out too
<Trevinho> it was there...
<njpatel> Trevinho, hmm, i'm a bit worried now
<njpatel> someone has been changing that stuff, so maybe it's just better to leave it at this point
<Trevinho> njpatel: maybe panelmenuview changes it just because it uses the gradient
<Trevinho> that needs a different blending
<Trevinho> then it resets to default
<Trevinho> so I'll keep that
<njpatel> Trevinho, well, it's using the same blending, i think keep it everywhere, including your code, for now
<njpatel> we can fix it for P
<Trevinho> OK
<njpatel> sorry, I didn't think it was added back in :(
<Trevinho> However njpatel without the SetBlend in my code, the effect doesn't work as expected
<Trevinho> in fact, it keep showing the background until the menus aren't hidden. While I want to make semi-transparent only the entries
<Trevinho> The only thing I can safely add to WindowButtons and IndicatorEntries, if you want is the code that is also in PanelMenuView under the comment "/* "Clear" out the background */"
<njpatel> tremolux, okay, so let's leave it everywhere for now
<Trevinho> njpatel, no need to clear that too,otherwise no cross-fade anymore!
<kamstrup> didrocks: this bug is quite annoying for users, and I just committed fixes for both lenses. The files lens will get a release, but maybe just distro patch the apps lens? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-lens-applications/+bug/827414
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 827414 in unity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "gedit fails to start on first try, but does on the second" [High,Confirmed]
<didrocks> kamstrup: yep, doing :)
<kamstrup> didrocks: thanks!
<didrocks> kamstrup: I don't get the fix?
<didrocks> what's this, we don't have dbus activation for apps, isn't it?
<kamstrup> didrocks: the lenses are started by dbus activation - and child processes inherit... http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity-lens-applications/trunk/revision/242
<kamstrup> so most apps wouldn't care
<didrocks> kamstrup: yeah, I was on this page
<kamstrup> but apparently you can start gedit "as a service" :-)
<didrocks> oh, but then, ok, it tries to see if it's already started
<didrocks> interesting :)
<didrocks> kamstrup: backcporting
<kamstrup> didrocks: when lp inserts a link automagically to lp:unity-lens-applications on the bug report, because I add --fixes=..., then why doesn't it link directly to the commit, when that info is readily available?
<kamstrup> i can't count the times I've wanted that
<didrocks> kamstrup: good question, I think there is a launchpad bug somewhere about it :)
<kamstrup> probably :-)
<kamstrup> didrocks: any high/critical lens related issues I've missed? My #1 prio right now otherwise is to fix the segv in pygobject3.0 with libdee, as that blocks *all*python lenses...
<didrocks> kamstrup: enter doesn't activate the first entry, but I guess it's in the unity side
<kamstrup> didrocks: i believe that's a unity thing
<kamstrup> didrocks: but I can try and see if I stand a chance without spending days on it
<didrocks> kamstrup: yeah, I see nothing else bad happening for the lenses themselves, I guess checking the filters can be some help
<andyrock> hi all
<andyrock> JohnLea: around?
<njpatel> Trevinho, why adding LauncherController to test-panel build? it's breaks make
<andyrock> didrocks: i'm working on super + numpad bug
<andyrock> it's a regression
<didrocks> andyrock: nice! yeah, I fixed it for natty
<didrocks> andyrock: I had to refix recently a lot of things for the numpad, compiz changed the way to do the grab
<andyrock> do you remember if in Natty it's possible to use shift+super+numpad
<didrocks> I guess it's linked
<andyrock> ?
<andyrock> you know
<didrocks> I guess it was possible, I don't have a numpad but people on the bug told it worked after my natty fixes
<andyrock> shift cancels numlocks
<andyrock> *numlock
<didrocks> ah nice ;)
<andyrock> if it worked in Natty i've to study how i can avoid the "shift cancels numlock" behavior:)
<didrocks> andyrock: I guess so ;) alt least, super + keypad is the first step :)
<andyrock> didrocks: oh super + keypad is already fixed in my branch
<didrocks> great :)
<andyrock> it has been quite simple
<andyrock> using boht 1 and KP_1
<andyrock> works well
<andyrock> but <shift><super>KP_1 doesn't work :/
<didrocks> ok, it's just regestering KP_
<andyrock> i mean XLookupString returns 0
<didrocks> shift is interesting
<andyrock> try to google "shift cancels numlock"
<andyrock> didrocks: look here: https://code.launchpad.net/~andyrock/unity/fix-850792/+merge/76991
<andyrock> The table looks weird try to edit it to make it readable
<JohnLea> andyrock; ping
<didrocks> JohnLea: did you get my pm? :)
<JohnLea> didrocks; give me 10min, I'll get back to you
<apinheiro> didrocks, are you here?
<didrocks> apinheiro: yep
<apinheiro> I'm trying to prepare a specific a11y unity ppa, with the code not included on the release due feature freeze
<apinheiro> my first step was just
<apinheiro> make a apt-get source unity
<apinheiro> and try to create the package
<apinheiro> with dpkg-buildpackage -b -rfakeroot
<apinheiro> but I get this error:
<apinheiro> dpkg-shlibdeps: error: no dependency information found for /usr/lib/libbamf3.so.0 (used by debian/unity/usr/lib/compiz/libunityshell.so)
<apinheiro> at the end
<apinheiro> didrocks, do you know if Im doing something wrong here?
<didrocks> apinheiro:hum, that's weird, is libbamf3.so.0 a valid symlink?
<apinheiro> didrocks, :
<apinheiro> devel@atanagildo:/tmp/unity-4.18.0$ ls /usr/lib/libbamf3.so.0 -lash
<apinheiro> 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 2011-07-12 12:57 /usr/lib/libbamf3.so.0 -> libbamf3.so.0.0.0
<apinheiro> devel@atanagildo:/tmp/unity-4.18.0$ ls /usr/lib/libbamf3.so.0.0.0 -lash
<apinheiro> 240K -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 237K 2011-07-12 12:57 /usr/lib/libbamf3.so.0.0.0
<didrocks> apinheiro: seems it's a locally installed libbamf, isn't it?
<didrocks> apinheiro: we are using multi-arch on ubuntu and in oneric, libbamf should be installed to /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libbamf3.so.0.0.0
<didrocks> what package version of bamf do you have?
<apinheiro> didrocks, hmm, odd, my /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu is empty
<apinheiro> ii  libbamf3-dev                           0.2.104-0ubuntu1                        Window matching library - development files
<didrocks> apinheiro: are you on oneiric? ;)
<apinheiro> didrocks, well, my machine is 64 bits
<apinheiro> devel@atanagildo:/tmp/unity-4.18.0$ ls /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libbamf3.so
<apinheiro> /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libbamf3
<apinheiro> didrocks, so yes it seems that I have that .so on two different subdirectories
<didrocks> apinheiro: you shouldn't have on in /usr/lib/libbamf*
<didrocks> apinheiro: maybe a local install? or remaining cruft?
<apinheiro> didrocks, yeah probably, as my system started with natty, and then I keep doing upgrades to oneiric
<apinheiro> didrocks, I will try to clean that stuff
<apinheiro> didrocks, thanks
<didrocks> apinheiro: yw! keep me posted
<om26er__> smspillaz, minimizing a window leaves it in focus and have to click on the desktop or app behind, known already?
<smspillaz> om26er: you mean the one where it stays in focus but is not visible ?
<smspillaz> I just pushed a branch to fix that, 3 people have pinged me about it today
<Amaranth> smspillaz: oh, there you are
<Amaranth> smspillaz: with your FBO work in unity did you ever run in to a problem where the screensaver didn't draw correctly?
<Amaranth> I remember you mentioning disabling FBO drawing in certain cases
<om26er> smspillaz, yes that
<smspillaz> Amaranth: I had to disable it for transformed screens
<smspillaz> om26er: yep, fixed it
<Amaranth> hmm, screensaver active is not transformed
<om26er> MacSlow|lunch, hey! dash scrollbar does not work on the far right edge (a la fitts law) targetted for final?
<om26er> smspillaz, nice :)
<MacSlow> om26er, no
<greyback> didrocks: should not this commit have a diff file: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubuntu-packagers/kubuntu-packaging/qt/revision/235
<didrocks> greyback: ohoh
 * didrocks checks for a missing bzr add :)
<didrocks> greyback: fixed! thanks :)
<greyback> didrocks: no problem :)
<om26er> smspillaz, hey! just a heads up "show desktop" is still not working with latest unity :/
<om26er> bug 836325
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 836325 in unity (Ubuntu) "Clickable areas of previously active window remains on 'Show Desktop'" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/836325
<om26er> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/836325/+attachment/2474569/+files/out-8.ogv
<smspillaz> damn
<smspillaz> ok
<smspillaz> its on the list
<smspillaz> om26er: ok, just got around to looking at this
<smspillaz> om26er: it's working fine here, are there particular windows which cause problems ?
<om26er> smspillaz, seems to happen with every
<om26er> smspillaz, you use chromium?
<smspillaz> chrome and chromium
<om26er> smspillaz, and its running?
<om26er> if i close chromium then the behavior is a bit different
<smspillaz> I've got both open, and I switched from CSD to non CSD, don't see it
<smspillaz> I have made tons of changes locally though
<om26er> show desktop would show the desktop but the launcher would stay hidden as well as if something is there that is causing it to not show even if i click the desktop
 * om26er quits xchat to test if its the culprit
<smspillaz> ah yeah
<smspillaz> ah interesting, I can get it now
<om26er> smspillaz, no particular app is responsible it seems
<smspillaz> om26er: I think I know what it is
<smspillaz> om26er: when you minimize a window then unminimize it, the unminimized window will be broken in show desktop
<om26er> i should upgrade to latest compiz maybe one of stacking issue
<smspillaz> it's not a stacking bug
<om26er> smspillaz, seems your observation is the case
<smspillaz> only seems to happen on gnome-terminal for me
<smspillaz> anyways, I'll look into it
<smspillaz> thanks
<om26er> though i disabled 'minimized windows previews' a few days ago and the issue was happening so could be something aside from that
<smspillaz> ah yeah
<smspillaz> disabling minimized window previews won't turn off the fake show desktop handler
<smspillaz> I need to fix that
<om26er> smspillaz, alright then, so now you know the cause :)
<smspillaz> :)
<smspillaz> have you got the bug # for https://launchpadlibrarian.net/81308460/out-8.ogv ?
<smspillaz> so I can add it to the 4.20 list ?
<om26er> smspillaz, bug 836325
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 836325 in unity (Ubuntu) "Clickable areas of previously active window remains on 'Show Desktop'" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/836325
<om26er> yes on the list
<smspillaz> cheers
<om26er> or not, just updated the milestone :p
<smspillaz> :)
<smspillaz> alright, lets fix this
<rodrigo_> diwic, hey, thanks for the patch for https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=657244 , but I'm preparing a (hopefully) better one, so can you replicate easily the crash?
<ubot5> Gnome bug 657244 in media-keys "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_simple_async_result_complete()" [Critical,Needinfo]
<diwic> rodrigo_, otp
<rodrigo_> diwic, OTP? :)
<diwic> rodrigo_, im on the phone
<rodrigo_> diwic, ah ok :)
<rodrigo_> diwic, ping me when you're done, please
<diwic> rodrigo_, ok, phone conversation ended
<rodrigo_> diwic, ok, so can you replicate the crash easily?
<diwic> rodrigo_, so I don't know if it happens every time, I just logged in, saw it happening and noticed that since 963 other people were affected as well, it looked like it could use some analysis
<diwic> rodrigo_, but I can try rebooting once and see if it happens again
<rodrigo_> diwic, ok, just wanted to ask you to test my fix, as I haven't had the crash at all myself
<diwic> rodrigo_, just rebooted and it didn't happen now, so not reproducable I assume
<rodrigo_> yes, seems people are getting it only once when they update :(
<diwic> aha
<diwic> maybe I can try downgrading
<gord> Trevinho, hey hey, having some issues with the menus on the panel today, releasing a click on an indicator causes the menu to go away. any idea whats going on there?
<smspillaz> om26er: ok, fixed it (hopefully)
<diwic> rodrigo_, nope, downgrading and upgrading did not reproduce the issue
<rodrigo_> hmm
<om26er> smspillaz, cool, which branch? I might test it ;)
<om26er> smspillaz, also if you have a branch for bug 861411 please link it
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 861411 in unity (Ubuntu) "minimized window leaves the titile bar words on panel" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/861411
<om26er> yaay for the title :p
<rodrigo_> diwic, see the last comment on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/832603 , if you can try it just to make sure nothing breaks?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 832603 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Oneiric) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in g_simple_async_result_complete()" [Critical,Triaged]
<diwic> rodrigo_, I'm looking at the patch - you set priv->bus_cancellable = NULL in _stop, then you check (priv->bus_cancellable != NULL) in on_bus_gotten, as part of precondition to returning early.
<diwic> rodrigo_, this looks incorrect.
<kenvandine> agateau, have you had Cimi_ look at this gtk patch?  i don't see anything that looks like it would break but it is a pretty big refactoring of his patch
<rodrigo_> diwic, on_bus_gotten will get called on the g_cancellable_cancel call
<diwic> rodrigo_, immediately?
<rodrigo_> diwic, so, at that time, it won't be NULL
<Cimi_> kenvandine: exactly
<rodrigo_> diwic, yes, since it's on the same thread
<kenvandine> Cimi_, so you reviewed it?
<Cimi_> kenvandine: better to blacklist vlc in overlay scrollbars
<agateau> kenvandine: not yet, but I talked with him about it earlier
<diwic> rodrigo_, ok. Then I understand.
<agateau> Cimi_: this won't help with other apps like hp-systray
<Cimi_> agateau: same issues?
<agateau> Cimi_: yes: it sometimes load gtk first
<diwic> rodrigo_, yeah I could try it, but not until tomorrow because my day is up
<rodrigo_> ok
<Cimi_> ok
<Cimi_> agateau: we need the same for gtk3 then
<agateau> Cimi_: it is not yet needed for Qt, but in the long run that makes sense
<smspillaz> om26er: sorry I took so long https://code.launchpad.net/~smspillaz/unity/unity.fix_836325/+merge/77353
<om26er> smspillaz, wrong branch? seems its for bug 832458
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 832458 in compizconfig-settings-manager (Ubuntu) "ccsm crashed with KeyError in compizconfig.Plugin.ApplyStringExtensions (src/compizconfig.c:6780)(): '\xd0\t\x9b\n\x01'" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/832458
<om26er> or the bug number might be wrong
<Cimi_> agateau: why are you storing those static variables in gtkv/h scrollbar and scrolled window?
<Cimi_> agateau: is it requires?
<Cimi_> *REd
<Cimi_> agateau: if it loads from gtkwidget.c, they are useless?
<smspillaz> https://code.launchpad.net/~smspillaz/unity/unity.fix_836325/+merge/77353
<smspillaz> should be it
<smspillaz> maybe there's a typo in the bug #
<agateau> Cimi_: which static vars? I removed static vars from the file you mentioned and did not add any new one
<Cimi_> agateau: in the patch you posted, I can see static vars at the top of each file
<Cimi_> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/81313776/100_overlay_scrollbar_loading.patch
<agateau> Cimi_: I don't see any static var there
<agateau> Cimi_: I see declaration of functions
<Cimi_> indeed, not static
<Cimi_> yep
 * Cimi_ tired
<agateau> Cimi_: the only static vars are in gtkmain
<agateau> Cimi_: they are needed because I didn't take the time to create a .h file for them
<Cimi_> agateau: can we split that into a separate file then create it?
<Cimi_> kenvandine: can we push that tomorrow?
<Cimi_> kenvandine: I'd prefer to put the code into a separate file, will be cleaner
<kenvandine> Cimi_, yeah, but early tomorrow ok?
<agateau> Cimi_: I think you are quite ballsy to talk about cleaner code when your previous version contained code which was duplicated 3 times
 * agateau creates the header file anyway
<kenvandine> hehe
<Cimi_> agateau: I am not saying your code is not cleaner than mine, I am saying that since you had this great idea of sharing the functions, itps the right time to put it into a separate file as I said in #dx
<smspillaz> hyperair: ping
<smspillaz> om26er: actually
<Cimi_> agateau: got what I mean?
<smspillaz> om26er: are you able to reproduce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/684731
<hyperair> smspillaz: pong.
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 684731 in unity "Windows that hide themselves when closed don't appear in any "this workspace" switcher" [High,Confirmed]
<hyperair> oh heh
<Cimi_> agateau: even *more* cleaner
<smspillaz> filed in 2010
<smspillaz> hmmm
<smspillaz> I think this popped up in my email queue somewhere
<agateau> Cimi_: I just factored the thing because it was necessary for my fix. I usually don't do cleanup this close to deadlines
<smspillaz> and then I saw it
<smspillaz> and it's probably been fixed for ages
<smspillaz> hyperair: is that still a problem ?
<smspillaz> couldn't reproduce it using anything
<Cimi_> agateau: we just need to create a ubuntuoverlayscrollbar.c/.h
<Cimi_> put all the code you wrote in gtkmain.c there
<hyperair> smspillaz: i haven't see that in ages.
<smspillaz> ok
<agateau> Cimi_: yes, and mess with buildsystem, define proper copyright headers and so on
<Cimi_> agateau: and add the ubuntuoverlayscrollbar.h headers
<smspillaz> next bug!
<hyperair> :)
<Cimi_> agateau: I didn't know that, so, we can avoid adding headers for the moment
<smspillaz> has anyone been able to reproduuuuuuuuce https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/851472
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 851472 in compiz (Ubuntu Oneiric) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in _XFreeEventCookies()" [Critical,Triaged]
<om26er> smspillaz, me neither
<Cimi_> agateau: I understood you didn't create the new file for time reasons, I didn't think at the required makefile and copyright changes
<smspillaz> ok comment $15
<agateau> Cimi_: ok
<kenvandine> agateau, Cimi_: so stick with this version?
<Cimi_> kenvandine: I am fine with this for oneiric
<agateau> Cimi_: note that I agree with you it should be done, just now is not the best time
<agateau> Cimi_: thanks
<Cimi_> agateau: +1
<om26er> smspillaz, try quitting apps from their quicklist
<Cimi_> kenvandine: users won't notice, and it is stable
<om26er> causes the crash here like 100 times a day
<kenvandine> Cimi_, ok, thx
<Cimi_> kenvandine: it's a cosmetic difference for coders
<Cimi_> kenvandine: but as agateau said implies changes to the makefile and proper copyright assignment, better to postpone for P
<Cimi_> I understimated that
<Cimi_> but agateau was right
<om26er> smspillaz, maximize chromium, open two tab in it, minimize it. right click on its icon in the launcher and select quit
 * kenvandine builds
 * hyperair wonders if the issue with the minimize animation in unity and multihead where the launcher ends up in the middle and windows end up minimizing to the non-existent launcher on the left is fixed
 * om26er crashed unity 7 times in last 5mins with a similar procedure :p
<hyperair> D=
 * smspillaz paintstakingly does this in valgrind
<hyperair> smspillaz: it's not pain until you run unity for ~24 hours in valgrind.
<smspillaz> ah frick, I need to reset my settings
<smspillaz> hang on
<smspillaz> aaaaand valgrind goes NUTS
<smspillaz> wow impressive
<smspillaz> we actually manage to trash the entire heap
<njpatel> Trevinho, ?
<smspillaz> my gosh, if the fix for this is a 2 line null check, I am going to ...
<kenvandine> Cimi_, agateau: the new patch does remove 3 symbols though
<smspillaz> om26er: hyperair: https://code.launchpad.net/~smspillaz/unity/unity.fix_851472/+merge/77362
 * hyperair clicks
<smspillaz> turns out that if an X call fails (eg a window was destroyed before you did it and the call is a synchronous one) the return values of anything inside that call will be to memory internal to X
<hyperair> O_o
<hyperair> to memory internal to X?
<smspillaz> so if you don't check the return code and then free the memory (since it appears to be valid) it only, you know, frees the entire heap, since xlib is loaded before compiz
<smspillaz> oh, sorry, internal to xlib
<hyperair> oh heh
<smspillaz> wouldn't be possible to free memory on the server
<smspillaz> that would be a SIGSEGV ;-)
<smspillaz> hyperair: I don't think xlib does this deliberately, but that's sort of the way it works out on compilation anyways
<hyperair> hm
 * hyperair pretends to understand that
<smspillaz> hyperair: pointers are usually predictable
<smspillaz> depending on the way you compile stuff
<smspillaz> because of the way OS caching works
<smspillaz> it's why we need ASLR on linux really
<hyperair> oh yeah that
<hyperair> right
<hyperair> well at least stuff allocated on the stack always ends up having the same address =\
<hyperair> for some reason or other
<apinheiro> njpatel, I have been testing the bug related with the keynav navigation
<apinheiro> as it seems to be solved
<apinheiro> but all what I said here:
<apinheiro> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/852506/comments/2
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 852506 in unity (Ubuntu) "dash does not scroll down during keyboard navigation" [Critical,Fix committed]
<apinheiro> is still valid
<apinheiro> njpatel, could you test it?
<apinheiro> or it is something that only happens if you do a manual unity --replace ?
<njpatel> apinheiro, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/860805 :)
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 860805 in unity "Dash doesn't get the focus on pressing the super key first time after login" [High,Confirmed]
<apinheiro> njpatel, ah ok, I thought that it was managed on the same bug
<apinheiro> thanks
<AlanBell> apinheiro: do you get orca reading out "button" for everything in the lenses?
<apinheiro> AlanBell, do you usually read ubuntu-accessibility mailing lists?
<AlanBell> yes
<apinheiro> well, some weeks ago I sent a mail
<apinheiro> in order to have a11y support for most of the dash etc
<apinheiro> it is required these branches:
<apinheiro> https://code.launchpad.net/~apinheiro
<apinheiro> as I was not able to finish them before
<apinheiro> feature freeze
<apinheiro> they will not be included on the official release
<apinheiro> Im checking how to create a ppa including those changes
<apinheiro> so the users could start to test them and give some feedback
<AlanBell> ok, I recall that mail, I didn't realise the connection to the symptoms
<AlanBell> there is some set of circumstances when it actually works right now, for the top row of icons in a category
<apinheiro> AlanBell, I'm talking about Unity3D
<ach1m> om26er, with which graphics chip do you test unity?
<apinheiro> on Unity3D , withoug those branches
<AlanBell> oh, OK that one is silent
<apinheiro> it works the launcher
<om26er> ach1m, nvidia and intel
<AlanBell> yeah, unity2d everything is called "button"
<ach1m> om26er, could it be that this bug #851337 only happens on intel HW?
 * om26er should get ati system too though
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 851337 in unity "window decorations missing after expo" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/851337
<ach1m> I can reproduce this with g45 and gma945.
<om26er> ach1m, i guess it to not be an issue when on live session
<om26er> can you reproduce it on live session as well?
<ach1m> sorry my Internet connection is not that fast, so I can get a liveCD very fast.
<ach1m> can not*
<ach1m> om26er, I tried unity --reset, it didn't help.
<om26er> ach1m, also tested a new user?
<om26er> ach1m, I have gma950 and it does not happenb
<om26er> though i have yet to do thorough testing on that netbook
<ach1m> Okay I can test a new user.
 * ach1m is back in a minute.
<ach1m> om26er, also the same symptoms for a new user account.
<om26er> ach1m, i'll grab the latest iso and put it on my gma950 netbook and will report in the bug
<ach1m> thx.
<om26er> internet is killing me though :D
<om26er> ach1m, which system of your have gma950 ?
<om26er> is that a netbook
<ach1m> a notebook with gma945 and a Desktop system with an g45 aka x4500HD.
<om26er> ach1m, both have the issue?
<om26er> interesting
<ach1m> yes.
<om26er> ach1m, can you open a terminal and type unity-window-decorator --replace
<om26er> and then let me know if the issue happens
<om26er> seems i can reproduce with gtk-window-decorator
<ach1m> om26er, http://paste.ubuntu.com/698610/
<om26er> ach1m, test now if the issue is happening
<ach1m> the problem is still there.
<om26er> i'll test my netbook or i might end up pulling the nvidia card off and try with the integrated :D
<ach1m> okay.
<om26er> i just reproduced it but i had gtk-window-decorator as my window decorator
<ach1m> om26er, it happens with gtk-window-decorator and unity-window-decorator.
<om26er> reproduced on nvidia :)
<ach1m> ah nice, or not so nice – but at least it seems not to be a driver issue.
<njpatel> Trevinho, ping
<jono> DBO, about set for our call?
<DBO> skype or mumble?
<jono> DBO, lets do skype, give me one sec
<Trevinho> njpatel: pong
<njpatel> Trevinho, hey dude
<Trevinho> Hi, I've seen the merge, thanks
<njpatel> Trevinho, found an issue, first-click on a entry closes it again. I think it was with the fix for dealing with being able to keynav with the mouse on the panel
<njpatel> Trevinho, no worries, awesome work dude
<Trevinho> njpatel: I check
<njpatel> thanks dude
<Trevinho> But... First click... what do you mean exactly?
<njpatel> just, when you click on a menu, it closes automatically
<Trevinho> If I click over an indicator entry, it opens here correctly...
<njpatel> then the next time you click, it works
<njpatel> sorry, on an entry
<Trevinho> Ahhh... ok
<Trevinho> I try
<Trevinho> So... njpatel to reproduce it I should click over an entry -> and I do a first click? Mhmhm... I can't understand how to reproduce it
<njpatel> Trevinho, for me, with trunk unity, just clicking on an entry will cause the menu to show then hide
<Trevinho> Mhmh... It doesn't here... I check if I forgot to merge some changes
<njpatel> try a few times on different indicators, it seems reproducable
<Trevinho> njpatel: but was this already present before the fading panel merge, isn't it?
<njpatel> Trevinho, yep
<njpatel> found it this morning
<Trevinho> njpatel: but it closes and reopens to you or does it stay closed?
<njpatel> tremolux, stay closed
<njpatel> then I have to click again and it works fine
<njpatel> it's really weird
 * tremolux waves to njpatel :)
<njpatel> woop,s orry :)
<Trevinho> njpatel: Mhmh... I can't reproduce it... The only issue I have is with the network indicator that quickly closes and re-opens its menu
<Trevinho> but... The other menus seems to work fine
<Trevinho> mhhmhm
<njpatel> Trevinho, okay dude, no worries, I'll have a look when I get a chance
<Trevinho> njpatel: if you can to do a quick screencast I maybe understand better what's going on there...
<njpatel> Trevinho, I can't right now dude :/ don't worry we can fix later if necessary
<Trevinho> Mh, ok...
<Trevinho> however njpatel I guess that is mostly controlled by the panel-service.c's event_filter  function
<njpatel> tremolux, okay, I can check that
 * tremolux hugs njpatel
<Trevinho> lol... Your tab is broken! :D
 * Trevinho is know as tremolux
<Trevinho> I'm sorry but you need to press a "v" too :D
<Trevinho> njpatel: however when you've time just merge the lp:~3v1n0/unity/fix-690143-v2 branch, it's a small fix, but needed for coherency :)
<Trevinho> njpatel: I also experienced another bug that was present also before my changes, see bug #861279 however to test it just, open a terminal -> drag it on the right side of the screen -> make it semi-maximize -> oops, the panel will be empty and will stay empty until you won't switch the focus to another window and back to the terminal
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 861279 in unity (Ubuntu) "Missing global menu with the first opened terminal" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/861279
<njpatel> Trevinho, wow
<njpatel> okay, will take a look
<Trevinho> njpatel: don't worry, I try to fix it now...
<Trevinho> If I can, then the ball is all yours! :)
<Trevinho> can't*
<njpatel> thanks :)
<Trevinho> however njpatel i guess that it's related to how the grid plugin works
<Trevinho> maybe it simply tries to unmap the window... Who knows... I've to check :P
<jcastro> hi guys
<Trevinho> Hi jcastro!! :)
<Trevinho> How are you?
<jcastro> good, you?
<Trevinho> Good... also if it's a rush... We to fix lots of things before the FF... :)
<Trevinho> jcastro: have you been mostly working with the cloud related projects recently?
<jcastro> yeah
<jcastro> but I drop in when I can
<jcastro> hey njpatel
<jcastro> btw that broken twisty is still in the dash
<njpatel> hey jcastro
<njpatel> jcastro, twisty?
<jcastro> yeah, the thing that used to collapse the dash
<njpatel> yeah, it's broken for the time being dude, sorry
<njpatel> oh, wait
<njpatel> no, I fixed it this mornign, it won't show
<jcastro> \o/
<jbicha> the Desktop icon is broken (as seen in Alt-Tab) or in Nautilus
<Trevinho> njpatel: I've found the issue about the menus not being shown
<njpatel> ah, awesome!
<Trevinho> the fact is that if you move a window outside the monitor area
<Trevinho> the menus have been hidden...
<Trevinho> I've found how to make them show back
<Trevinho> buuuutttt.... I guess we should tune this a little better
<Trevinho> I mean... Now if you also move a terminal on the left... To make its center to stay outside the Viewport, then the menus doesn't show
<Trevinho> I geuss we should only check if its completely outside....
<njpatel> exactly
<Trevinho> so, this is the fix... Ok
<Trevinho> I change this thing
<njpatel> okay, I can try it out tomorrow
<Trevinho> cool
<Trevinho> I'll send the merge req soon
<Trevinho> then I see if I also I've the time for the latest fixes....
<Trevinho> There's a very critical one here... If I open a terminal, I keep it above any other window, and I switch VP, then I can't re-focus it using the launcher icon.
<Trevinho> jason wasn't able to reproduce it, but actually me and others including om26er yes
<Trevinho> njpatel: also... If you take a window focussed with menus and you switch vp using ctrl+alt+arrows, then if you click over the empty panel... Wup! Here you are the menus
<Trevinho> but they will hide after the first click
<Trevinho> that mostly depends on libappmenus by the way
<Trevinho> but maybe we could use a "disable" flag to the panelmenuview not to handle clicks if we don't want
<njpatel> indeed
<Trevinho> njpatel: another workaround would be to focus the panel itself when switching vp, but that could lead to issues...
<Trevinho> So do I go for the disabled thing?
<njpatel> yep
<Trevinho> ok
<Trevinho> njpatel: another question... :)
<Trevinho> For the fix I was talking before (don't disable the menus/titles moving the window outside)
<Trevinho> I actually check if the window intersects with the monitor / viewport...
<Trevinho> do you want to set a minimum width/height?
<Trevinho> I mean, It's currently impossible to move a window and not to intersect it with the current VP... Due to the grid plugin
<Trevinho> so maybe, if a window shows only few pixels of itself on a vp, showing its title/menus is wrong
<njpatel> Trevinho, well, at the moment we take the x + width/2 but only take y, not the midpoint of the height...that could be it
<njpatel> x = x + width/2, I mean
<njpatel> so the centre of the window, width wise, but not the centre of the height (to determine which panel it belongs too)
<njpatel> to*
<Trevinho> So, I'd say... That if less than a quarter of the window is not shown there, then hide in the panel
<Trevinho> Also if... there could be windows that aren't in any vp
<njpatel> right
<sbte> smspillaz, about https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/732997
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 732997 in Compiz Core "Cannot open a window that starts iconified" [High,Fix committed]
<sbte> it still doesn't seem to work
<sbte> smspillaz, you can test it with emesene
<sbte> use the default settings and let someone talk to you
<Trevinho> njpatel: I'd reduce that value... I'd put also 1/8 of the width/height...
<Trevinho> Too little? It shouldn't for big windows
<njpatel> not sure dude
<njpatel> it might be a bit late to do that :/
<njpatel> put up a m-p and I'll get the guys to test int he morning
<Trevinho> Ok... I set it to 1/4 so...
<Trevinho> Everyday I find a new issue :D
<njpatel> heh :)
<devfil> hi guys, in oneiric if I minimize the skype window it won't open anymore so I have to kill skype and reopen it
<Trevinho> DBO: please merge this, since it's in your scope, https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/fix-690143-v2/+merge/77296 ;)
<DBO> Trevinho, does it do that every time a window moves O_O
<DBO> ?
<Trevinho> DBO: there's no other way to do that
<Trevinho> I also asked to Smspillaz....
<Trevinho> I can add a timer to reduce
<DBO> please
<Trevinho> Ok, timer is coming
<Trevinho> DBO: 200ms is it fine?
<Trevinho> Or slower?
<DBO> 250
<Trevinho> ok
<sbte> smspillaz, added an explanation of the problem and a test to https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/732997
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 732997 in Compiz Core "Cannot open a window that starts iconified" [High,Fix committed]
<sbte> I would be really happy if you could fix this so I don't have to arrange an SRU for emesene to hack around this
<sbte> smspillaz, I'm going to bed now. Please contact devfil if you need any more information
<Trevinho> DBO: maybe for keeping the consistency with the panel, we should also check if the window portion actually visible matches the one that the panel uses to show or hide the menus/titles
<Trevinho> isn't it?
<DBO> Trevinho, I dont know? :)
<Trevinho> So, we have a coherent representation...
<Trevinho> DBO: move a restored window (terminal) on the left... But don't make the grid plugin to semi-maximize it.
<Trevinho> the title and menus are hidden
<Trevinho> in that case the laucher should be coherent
<Trevinho> however, I guess that there's no time...
<Trevinho> IMHO in that case, the launcher should move to the VP containing the higher portion of that window
<DBO> yeah not really
<Trevinho> and draw itself with the right indicator
<DBO> oh you mean for multi-monitor?
<Trevinho> however... Since the "move" thing is harder, I can anyway change the launcher indicator
<DBO> Trevinho, its that time of the cycle
<DBO> where I trust you to make the right decision
<DBO> I will review your code whenever it is ready
<DBO> please ping me when it is :)
<Trevinho> well, actually it works also for multi-viewport...
<Trevinho> okkk
<Trevinho> :)
<Trevinho> DBO: I've done, https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/fix-690143-v2/+merge/77296 I've not added that thing about the 1/4 width because It's too late for that I guess...
<Trevinho> Just fixing now :)
<DBO> kk
<DBO> Trevinho, is it time?
<Trevinho> DBO: ehm?
<DBO> when should I merge buddy ol pal ol friend ol spot of tea?
<Trevinho> Now is fine...
<Trevinho> I mean, I've added the timer...
<DBO> okay
<DBO> will do as soon as I get to it soon
<Trevinho> :)
<Trevinho> njpatel: the branch we were talking before is now up at https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/panel-active-window-fixes/+merge/77418
#ayatana 2011-09-29
<DBO> Trevinho, you sir are an italian stalion
<Trevinho> DBO: it's the same that my girlfriend say to me!
<Trevinho> :D
<DBO> and now its creepy
<Trevinho> lol.. thanks :D
<DBO> also, tell your girlfriend to stop watching crappy american boxing movies
<Trevinho> lol.... Just kidding... She doesn't say that to me really... :o
<Trevinho> :P
<DBO> Trevinho, okay one branch merged
<DBO> doing your next
<Trevinho> thanks DBO... ;)
<Trevinho> DBO: and you really still don't have this issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/838766
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 838766 in unity (Ubuntu) "wrong workspace is activated" [Medium,Triaged]
<Trevinho> Because that is the last one I would love to fix before going to bed, and... Waiting for the freeze ...
<DBO> nope
<DBO> I cant reproduce it
<DBO> if you have a fix let me know
<DBO> I have never heard of another person with this issue either Trevinho
<Trevinho> DBO: also om23er has that
<Trevinho> ok DBO... That's strange
<DBO> Trevinho, unity --reset doesn't fix it?
<Trevinho> compiz should work on that despite on the system
<Trevinho> no :(
<Trevinho> At least, I've some mess with my compiz settings, but I've reset them and the bug stays there
<DBO> Trevinho, this doesn't work: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/panel-active-window-fixes/+merge/77418
<DBO> wait
<Trevinho> why DBO?
<DBO> yeah
<DBO> it doesn't work
<DBO> if I drag a window 75% off the screen to the right
<DBO> I still dont get global menus
<Trevinho> DBO: you shouldn't get them
<DBO> why?
<Trevinho> according to what we discussed with neil
<Trevinho> I guess it's a design decision...
<DBO> thats dumb...
<DBO> so what the hell does this branch do?
<Trevinho> See the bug... but basically if you try in your system to drag a terminal on the right to make it semi-maximize
<Trevinho> then you would lose the controls
<Trevinho> and the menus
<Trevinho> With the old behaviour when half window was outside the vp then the menus were removed
<DBO> ah
<Trevinho> now you ned to put outside the 75% of that
<Trevinho> I would have reduced anymore... to an 1/8 of window but...
<Trevinho> Trevinho> njpatel: I'd reduce that value... I'd put also 1/8 of the width/height...
<Trevinho>  [00:35:56] <Trevinho> Too little? It shouldn't for big windows
<Trevinho>  [00:36:46] <njpatel> not sure dude
<Trevinho>  [00:36:52] <njpatel> it might be a bit late to do that :/
<Trevinho>  [00:37:05] <njpatel> put up a m-p and I'll get the guys to test int he morning
<DBO> merged
<Trevinho> thanks ;)
<Trevinho> Any other bug I could help with?
<DBO> Trevinho, if you want a real challenge...
<DBO> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/861793
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 861793 in unity "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in PrivateWindow::addWindowStackChanges()" [Critical,Confirmed]
<Trevinho> damn.. I hate segfaults :)
<Trevinho> (at least, debugging them in compiz)
<Trevinho> Mh, DBO I can't either reproduce that... :/
<DBO> me either! :)
<Trevinho> And I've not too much time considering that here is 2:20am...
<Trevinho> But until my eyes work...
<Trevinho> however, no I try to fix the non-bug (for you :)) related to VP switch...
<Trevinho> Ah... DBO this could be a "nice-to-have" thing... But I guess that it could be landed in the P branch. Who really cares about that will use the ppa: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/panel-opacity-toggle/+merge/77219
<DBO> Trevinho, for P
<DBO> sorry, the pretty pony can have that one
<Trevinho> reasonable
<DBO> brb
<Trevinho> DBO: here you are another fix I forgot to push before for window mapping when they are in different workspaces: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/unity/map-other-vp-windows/+merge/77430
<DBO> Trevinho, sexy
<DBO> you're a man of taste
<DBO> I can tell
<Trevinho> ;)
<Trevinho> DBO: that was already in the branch you rejected few weeks ago :P but I never ported this to the new code...
<Trevinho> Ok, now I'll see if I can do something for the latest bug I had in my todo... The evil not-hiding launcher if showing it from the first top-left pixels :/
<Trevinho> However DBO... I've just found why I had that issue with mapping a window in another viewport: nautilus is not drawing the desktop here!
<Trevinho> Honestly I don't know why and I neither checked that...
<Trevinho> But, the issue happens since here there's no window focus switch... This is weird
<Trevinho> Maybe some update broken that
<DBO> I already fixed the evil not-hiding launcher Trevinho
<Trevinho> Oh... Cool DBO
<Trevinho> so I can go into bed I guess :)
<Trevinho> is that already in trunk?
<DBO> not yet
<DBO> sorry got other things to do first
<DBO> but you may go to bed
<Trevinho> Ah, ok... No problem
<DBO> its late as shit there :P
<Trevinho> Well... This is my favourite time to do these things :D
<Trevinho> however I'll look for your changes tomorrow... Just curious... Are you using the panel to check where the mouse is after the first touch or everything is done in the panel?
<Trevinho> DBO: ^^^ :)
<DBO> Trevinho, we dont unhide on the top 24 pixels :P
<DBO> sometimes
<DBO> the simplest solutions
<DBO> are the best
<Trevinho> Mh... That is simple, but could lead to usability problems.. isn't it? Considering that people were used to use the top to see the launcher in previous unity...
<DBO> yeah mark asked for the corner to NOT unhide the launcher
<DBO> so
<DBO> this seemed simpler :)
<Trevinho> Ohhk... If Mark spoken, so I accept :)
<Trevinho> but I wouldn't love that :D
<Trevinho> however... I go into bed now...
<Trevinho> bye DBO thanks for supporting and merging... :)
<Trevinho> (also if I there are other few lines in queue :D)
<didrocks> good morning
<jono> hey didrocks
<jono> didrocks, quick q
<jono> can you set https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nux/+bug/757403 to Confirmed?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 757403 in nux (Ubuntu) "compiz crashed with SIGSEGV in nux::GraphicsDisplay::HandleDndSelectionRequest()" [Critical,Fix released]
<jono> I just experienced it
<jono> I also just reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/862045
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 862045 in unity (Ubuntu) "Serious Unity problem stuck in spread when dragging icons back to the dash" [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> hey jono
<didrocks> sorry was under fire on #ubuntu-desktop :)
<jono> hey didrocks
<jono> didrocks, lol, no worries, pal!
<didrocks> jono: sure, adding then to the target
<jono> thanks!
<didrocks> jono: do you reproduce the first crash a lot?
<jono> didrocks, let me try now
<didrocks> urgh https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/862045 is a duplicate of a natty bug I set as the priority at the beginning of the cycle and was set fix released :/
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 862045 in unity (Ubuntu) "Serious Unity problem stuck in spread when dragging icons back to the dash" [Undecided,New]
<jono> hmm not able to reproduce
<jono> the crash
<didrocks> ok, still setting to next release, I guess you are up to date, isn't it?
<didrocks> the second worries me, it was supposed to be fixed 4 months ago :/
<jono> didrocks, yep I update every day
<didrocks> jono: ok, I set both with a high priority for today's release, let's hope they will have time to fix it :)
<jono> thanks didrocks!
<jono> is there a new Unity today?
<didrocks> yw :)
<didrocks> jono: yep, finale one even
<jono> awesome!
<jono> thanks, pal!
<didrocks> as we will enters finale freeze tonight :)
<didrocks> yw, have a good night jono!
<jono> thanks didrocks, for all your wonderful work in this cycle
<jono> you are a real credit to Free Software :-)
<didrocks> jono: that's kind of you, hoping it was effective enough, but always want to do a lot more… :-)
<jono> didrocks, http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/09/29/didrocks-is-a-legend/
<didrocks> jono: ahah! Thanks a lot :-) (no chuck norris involved this time! ;-))
<jono> haha
<jono> indeed
<didrocks> Trevinho: your nautilus patch is uploaded! thanks a lot :)
<njpatel> htorque, hey, do you still get this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/845212
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 845212 in unity "Multi-display: Application menu only showing on primary screen" [High,Confirmed]
<htorque> njpatel: will check (will take a bit, i have no permanent multi-monitor setup)
<njpatel> htorque, okay, no worries. could you just tell me what monitor arrangement you were using (and resolutions, if possible)
<htorque> njpatel: it's a 1920x1080 screen hooked up via displayport to a 1600x900 panel notebook.
<njpatel> htorque, side-by-side or vertical?
<htorque> njpatel:  yes, side-by-side.
<njpatel> I can create the exact same setup but can't reproduce it. Which graphics card?
<htorque> intel hd graphics 2000
<njpatel> awesome, okay, please test when you can. thanks!
<htorque> should i test with trunk?
<njpatel> if possible, yes, but even just with 4.18.0 is fine
<htorque> njpatel: good news - i do see the menu on the secondary screen now. the invisible menu clone on the primary one still exists, though.
<njpatel> htorque, yeah, the invisible one will stay for oneiric :)
<njpatel> but as long as it works right on the second monitor, that's the main thing!
<njpatel> htorque, thanks for testing!
<htorque> so it works and we got an easter egg, fine! :)
<htorque> njpatel: np, but sorry for not re-testing it with newer versions in the first place. ;-)
<njpatel> htorque, no worries, thanks for the quick testing!
<njpatel> Trevinho, dude, running latest everything, definitely issue with some panel menus closing as soon as they open. liek the button release isn't being ignored in the service
<njpatel> Trevinho, gord got it, it happens if you click/release very quickly
<htorque> njpatel: just a hunch - can you try again and not move the mouse between button press and button release? i had that issue during natty where any movement between press/release would immediately close them.
<htorque> oooor not.
<njpatel> htorque, yep, I'm not moving it. moving it actually works because it takes a bit longer to release then
<htorque> njpatel: not seeing this with r1666
<njpatel> thanks
<njpatel> I think I need to upgrade my system properly :)
<sbte> smspillaz, you there?
<smspillaz> yes
<smspillaz> but really busy right now
<sbte> smspillaz, just wanted to point out https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/732997 isn't actually fixed
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 732997 in Compiz Core "Cannot open a window that starts iconified" [High,Fix committed]
<sbte> and I totally understand that you're busy
<sbte> but I just want to know if you'll be able to fix it
<sbte> otherwise I have to do an SRU for emesene
<smspillaz> sbte: can you tell me how to reproduce the behaviour in emenense ?
<sbte> smspillaz, the attached test case does that
<smspillaz> all of my test cases which set the initial state to iconic work
<smspillaz> unless the fix didn't get merged in ...
<sbte> but in emesene: login, ask someone to talk to you while you don't have a conversation open with them
<sbte> smspillaz, i mean the test case I attached last night
<smspillaz> right
<sbte> it opens two windows for the same program
<smspillaz> ok
<smspillaz> I'll look into it
<sbte> one iconified
<sbte> thanks!
<Trevinho> thanks didrocks for the merge... :) A last-time patch ;)
<didrocks> Trevinho: indeed :)
<Trevinho> htorque: is the bug #845188 fixed for you now?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 845188 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "Unity launcher progress bar not working for file sizes >= 2GiB" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/845188
<htorque> Trevinho: will test
<smspillaz> sbte: ah, not sure what to do about that acse
<smspillaz> sbte: that's two windows, and one starts iconified right ?
<smspillaz> and then the iconified one is inaccessible
<sbte> smspillaz, yes
<smspillaz> crap
<sbte> yes
<smspillaz> ok, this is because of the weird launcher design
<Trevinho> thanks htorque
<Kaleo> Saviq, mardy, greyback: what do we have left we want to push today before the final release?
<Trevinho> njpatel: about that menu-duplication bug.. Did you do something?
<andyrock> didrocks, do you know if GeForce FX 5500 is blacklisted?
<njpatel> tremolux, duplication?
<mardy> Kaleo: nothing, but didrocks is building a patched qt version that fixes the crashes occurring in 24bpp visuals
<Saviq> Kaleo: I'm kind of empty atm, looking at #812104 now
<Kaleo> mardy: that's great
<Trevinho> njpatel: I mean... the one that causes the menus to open/close
<Saviq> just done some i18n maintenance
<smspillaz> sbte: we'll need to fix this in an SRU, sorry :/
<Kaleo> Saviq: I see 6 patches in review, 4 of you
<greyback> Kaleo: Yeah, think it's looking good. I'm back at #812104
<didrocks> andyrock: it's not, is it needed?
<njpatel> Trevinho, no, no luck, but gord can reproduce it too
<sbte> smspillaz, on the compiz/unity side, or from our side?
<Saviq> Kaleo: oh do you mean if I want to push them into release? then yeah, all of 'em ;)
<smspillaz> sbte: I remember coming across this case and filed a design bug abotu it because it conflicts with the launcher design
<sbte> smspillaz, ok
<smspillaz> sbte: our side
<Trevinho> Mhmh... That was in 4.18.0 ?
<Kaleo> Saviq: find a good reviewer then :)
<andyrock> didrocks, i think so... my fried has this http://www.pclinux.eu/images/Desktop_Ubuntu_11-10Beta.jpeg
<didrocks> andyrock: do you have the pcid? that would be handy
<Kaleo> greyback: that's great; can you review Saviq's patches?
<sbte> smspillaz, but then emesene won't work until it's fixed in unity/compiz/ whatever
<greyback> Saviq: I'll start now
<sbte> should I just hack around it in emesene?
<sbte> I already have a patch ready for that
<sbte> and someone who can do the SRU
<Saviq> greyback: they're not extensive, and I'm not happy with the dynamic menu width calculation, but it's better than nothing, should probably put a FIXME back there
<Trevinho> njpatel: damn... I can't reproduce... I'll try with xdotool
<andyrock> didrocks,  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5500] [10de:0326] (rev a1) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Kaleo> Saviq, mardy, greyback: we cannot afford a mistake at this stage; please be extra careful while testing
<Trevinho> You said I need quick clicks?
<andyrock> 10DE:0326 right?
<njpatel> tremolux, yeah, clicking quickly does it for me
<Kaleo> Saviq: greyback needs a review too: https://code.launchpad.net/~gerboland/unity-2d/forceActiveFix/+merge/77204
<njpatel> Trevinho, dont' worry too much, I think we'll be able to SRU it easily if we can't figure it out today
<Saviq> Kaleo: on it
<greyback> Saviq: ok, I'll give it a good look. Stick the FIXME in?
<Saviq> greyback: will do
<htorque> Trevinho: yes, works fine now. :-)
<Trevinho> thanks for testing htorque
<htorque> thanks for fixing it ;-)
<Trevinho> sorry I didn't find the issue since it was really a stupid "int" left around in the code...
<Trevinho> I was considering everything as a double, but not a temp variable! :/
<Trevinho> njpatel: the problem is figuring it out....
<Trevinho> I mean, I can't reproduce :(
<htorque> Trevinho: happens, that's what testing is for ;-)
<Trevinho> also using xdotool to reduce the time from mousedown to mouseup... But I can't experience the issue
<greyback> Saviq: testing Super+Shift+#, any idea if Super+Shift+T should open multiple Trash windows?
<Saviq> greyback: not at the moment
<Saviq> greyback: and not sure they should at all
<Saviq> but maybe they should..
<greyback> Saviq: no, I don't think so either. It's not defined in bug anyway, nor anywhere I could see
<greyback> Saviq: I'm happy to merge unless you say so
<Saviq> no, merge that, we'll tackle the others in a separate mr if needed
<greyback> Saviq: ok
<seif> kamstrup, njpatel got a moment
<seif> ?
<seif> i have a question concenring the launcher
<seif> is there a way to know which launchers are in the launcher
<didrocks> andyrock: thanks!
<Saviq> greyback: I can reproduce esc > contextual open reliably, it's 99% bug #817417
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 817417 in unity-2d "[launcher] entering a contextual menu with the keyboard sometimes requires pressing the right arrow key twice" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817417
<greyback> Saviq: agreed.
<Saviq> Kaleo: any word if your proposed solution to ^ should go in?
<Kaleo> Saviq: no
<Kaleo> Saviq: :)
<Saviq> no word or should not? :P
<Saviq> and why the heck are we spanning two channels?
<Kaleo> Saviq: it should not :)
<Saviq> k
<Kaleo> Saviq: it's not a proposed solution but more an indication of what is going wrong
<greyback> Kaleo: Saviq: any idea where I can check if the string "Empty Trash" is ok. It's inconsistent, maybe should be "Empty trash"
<Kaleo> greyback: make sure it's the same as in Unity
<Saviq> greyback: put something in the trash
<Saviq> and there it is in the contextual menu
<Kaleo> Saviq, greyback: prerequisite branches don't work with tarmac https://code.launchpad.net/~saviq/unity-2d/i18n-pl/+merge/77502
<kamstrup> seif: there is a gsettings thing for it i believe, but not something you can call "public api" I am afraid
<Kaleo> Saviq, greyback: you will have to to "resubmit proposal" once the prereqisite branc is merged
<Saviq> Kaleo: ok
<greyback> Kaleo: I've no idea what that means :)
<seif> kamstrup, so no quicklists a la docky and awn
<seif> ?
<Kaleo> greyback: no worries, Saviq is taking care of it :)
<kamstrup> seif: i am not sure that is intended anyway
<Saviq> greyback: just let me know if/when i18n-update is merged
<greyback> Saviq: ok
<greyback> Saviq: done
<greyback> Saviq: your updated merge request for i18n-pl includes "po/unity-2d.pot" - is that right?
<Saviq> greyback: no, the update didn't come through yet
<Saviq> I have to resubmit again once the i18n-update is actually merged
<greyback> Saviq: ok
<Saviq> greyback: ready
<greyback> Saviq: I'm on it
<sbte> hey, is it just me, or is the titlebar always focussed(i.e. not grayed out) in oneiric, even with multiple windows opened?
<Saviq> sbte: got that in a VBox, not in a real session, upgrading the vbox one new
<greyback> Saviq: I just branched i18n-pl, built it, but I'm still seeing stuff like "All" and "Filter results" unlocalised. I'm quite confused
<Saviq> greyback: you need to install the translations
<Saviq> gettext reads them from /usr/share directly
<Saviq> greyback: put pl.gmo into /usr/share/locale/pl/LC_MESSAGES/unity-2d.mo
<greyback> Saviq: I see, thank you
<Saviq> not sure if there's an easier way to make gettext use another prefix
<Trevinho> DBO: here?
<didrocks> Trevinho: seems DBO is taking a long morning off, that's unbearable!
<didrocks> Trevinho: joking, he just went to bed 3 hours ago :)
<Trevinho> Ehhehe..
<Trevinho> I also gone into bed at 5:30am... :/
<Trevinho> But didrocks I guess you can answer me aswell...
<Trevinho> the g_app_info_should_show function consider the OnlyShowIn option set to unity?
<didrocks> Trevinho: yeah, it should
<Trevinho> because I saw some troubles in bamf...
<didrocks> oh?
<Trevinho> Basically a .desktop file copied to ~/.local/share/applications is ignored if has that value
<didrocks> Trevinho: and a system one?
<Trevinho> it doesn't
<Trevinho> however it's strange, since they should use the same algorithm
<Trevinho> to put files
<njpatel> didrocks, Trevinho ted mentioned somethign similar to kamstrup a couple of days back
<didrocks> (I remembering telling this was a bad idea and shouldn't being treated like that :p)
<Trevinho> If it can be accepted in a SRU, I'll work on that...
<didrocks> Trevinho: do you have broken use case in mind?
<didrocks> Trevinho: I guess if the use case is strong enough, it can be
<Trevinho> didrocks: you want to add a custom .desktop file in your local folder... You copy the /usr/share .desktop file (as specified in all guides also in askubuntu) and you edit that...
<didrocks> Trevinho: it's just a quick check though (need more thought and quiet time that I will have starting… tomorrow)
<Trevinho> well, now you also need to change the showin...
<didrocks> Trevinho: how is it linked to onlyshowin?
<Trevinho> basically bamf, before adding a .desktop file to its lists of files uses g_app_info_should_show
<didrocks> Trevinho: indeed, and?
<didrocks> Trevinho: if I cp /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop, there is no onlyshowin
<Trevinho> And... the tests doesn't seem to pass for local files
<Trevinho> in gnome-terminal there's
<didrocks> OnlyShowIn=GNOME;Unity;
<Trevinho> however, I guess this is nothing critical... :)
<didrocks> so if you cp that
<didrocks> you will see it
<didrocks> isn't it?
<Trevinho> no you won't
<didrocks> that's a bug in g_app_info_should_show, it should have the same policy for system and locally installed file
<didrocks> no idea why it doesn't though
<didrocks> Trevinho: bamf is doing exactly the same thing for both case?
<Trevinho> didrocks: it seems it doesn't to me...
<Trevinho> anyway I'll check that later... I've to go now :/
<Trevinho> cy
<didrocks> Trevinho: so that fixes "having the same behavior in both case" should be SRUed right!
<didrocks> Trevinho: thanks, we will discuss it later :)
<greyback> Saviq: i18n-dynamic-button-width looks ok. You want to stick in FIXME?
<Saviq> greyback: didn't I?
<Saviq> pushed
<greyback> Saviq: thanks :)
<om26er> ach1m_, test with latest compiz update it should fix the issue
<ach1m_> om26er, the window decoration problem is gone, but the windows still flicker.
<ach1m_> om26er, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/862430
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 862430 in unity (Ubuntu) "window flicker for a short time after switching workspaces" [Undecided,New]
<jcastro> lamalex: nice job on the music lens dude
<jcastro> lamalex: is playing right away and not sending to the queue a deliberate design decision?
<lamalex> no it should start playing
<lamalex> if it's not then there's a banshee bug or you have an older version somehow
<jcastro> it works, like it plays the song right away
<jcastro> I mean the behavior.
<jcastro> like I queue up a song
<jcastro> then I want to add another, but the lens switches to the new song, where I think queuing would be better. I was just wondering if that default was on purpose
<jcastro> basically, I want to use the lens to fill up my queue, not switch the song I'm currently listening to
<davidcalle> lamalex, I have a question too. Have you tried using Unity's horizontal renderer to display the artist along the track/album title? Would be useful, especially when displaying u1ms albums.
<lamalex> davidcalle, yah. it's a lot better
<lamalex> design said not to change it though
<lamalex> ping JohnLea if you want to discuss it
<lamalex> i'm with you, the horizontal renderer is much nicer
<davidcalle> lamalex, do you have a screenshot of it? (or I will build it with the change)
<lamalex> ive got a branch, 1 second
<lamalex> i think i also have a screenshot..
<lamalex> http://ubuntuone.com/737Zlvs3wUiHn8ex4eTq3t
<lamalex> there was a bug where it wasn't showing comment at the time
<lamalex> but now it also shows artist
<davidcalle> lamalex, thanks. I will build it and screenshot it with the artist name. Too bad it's not in O.
<davidcalle> lamalex, "horizontal" branch is on lp ? Can't find it.
<lamalex> mm
 * lamalex pushes
<lamalex> probably not
<lamalex> davidcalle, pushing to http://ubuntuone.com/737Zlvs3wUiHn8ex4eTq3t
<davidcalle> lamalex, got it! Thanks a lot.
<om26er> smspillaz, Hey non-sleeping hacker ;-) you aware of the flicker caused on workspace switch in expo?
<smspillaz> yes
<smspillaz> I looked into it for most of today
<smspillaz> the choice was either a) break expo on multimontiro b) have it flicker
<smspillaz> so we broke multimonitor and are going to look into it more for hte SRU
<smspillaz> *the
<andyrock> didrocks, around?
<didrocks> andyrock: about to go for some exercice, but yeah
<andyrock> didrocks, about "format..." menu items
<andyrock> *item
<andyrock> somewhere i read that it doesn't make sense
<didrocks> hum? /me is out off context :)
<didrocks> ah
<didrocks> well, JohnLea agreed on it, I don't know
<didrocks> andyrock: anyway, it's something for P
<andyrock> because unity doesn't show un mounted usb
<didrocks> andyrock: I guess we can discuss it at UDS?
<andyrock> i know this is for P
<didrocks> andyrock: yeah, that's the point I was discussing yesterday
<didrocks> andyrock: but we need a place to format usb keys, we should discuss the best
<andyrock> but i think that tomorrow unity P branch will be open :)
<andyrock> didrocks, we can format a mounted usb :)
<didrocks> andyrock: hum, can we?
<didrocks> it will umount, format and mount again?
<didrocks> you mean
<andyrock> didrocks, yeah... gnome disk utils does it for us :)
<andyrock> and my branch (like nautilus) uses gnome disk utils
<didrocks> andyrock: that's why it worth discussing, I think it's ok
<didrocks> andyrock: do you have a confirmation dialog?
<andyrock> yeah
<didrocks> ok, so no fat finger :)
<andyrock> http://people.ubuntu.com/~andyrock/Format.png
<andyrock> it's the confirmation dialog of gdu...
<andyrock> to be consistent with nautilus
<didrocks> andyrock: looks gorgious, and then it will be mounted back and so reappar?
<didrocks> reappear*
<andyrock> didrocks, yep...  i know it because i've formatted my brother pen drive for mistake
<didrocks> andyrock: ahah :-)
<andyrock> during the testing...
<didrocks> andyrock: ok, looks good to me :)
<didrocks> awesome work!
<andyrock> didrocks, btw it will be for P
<didrocks> be ready to propose a merge as soon as P is opened
<didrocks> well, the branch for P…
<didrocks> andyrock: yeah, I just pushed unity finale
<andyrock> didrocks, thx and thx again for the fx 5500 blacklist
<didrocks> andyrock: oh, that's nothing, thanks for finding the pc id and that I don't have to dig into those config files!
<didrocks> andyrock: and thanks again for all your patches this cycle and awesome work :)
<didrocks> unity oneiric looks gorgious :-)
<andyrock> didrocks, P... when will Mark let us know the codename??? :P
<didrocks> andyrock: I wish I would know!
<didrocks> andyrock: even at canonical, you don't know the name in advance, that's a shame :-)
<andyrock> dx team + didrocks rocks
<didrocks> thanks, you rock as well!
<andyrock> didrocks, I leave to the exercises
<andyrock> *leave you
<didrocks> now, time for some relaxation with some exercice before the night arrives, will be back in 40 minutes to check the build on buildds work
<andyrock> i've to study mathematical analysis :/
<Guest29894> ph,study hard buddy
<Guest29894> lol
<davidcalle> It's cooked!
<om26er> smspillaz, around? I got another one :/ bug 862719
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 862719 in unity (Ubuntu) "closing a window gives focus to last minimized window" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862719
<om26er> htorque, can you confirm also ^^
<htorque> om26er: give me a minute :-)
<om26er> htorque, sure :)
<htorque> om26er: could this maybe be related to bug 859885?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 859885 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Minimizing a window should switch focus to the windows underneath it (breaks restore)" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859885
<om26er> htorque, yes ofcourse its related but this new issue happened after the fix
<htorque> om26er: anyways, i can confirm seeing what you describe.
<htorque> om26er: oh, are you running that compiz containing the fix?
<om26er> htorque, compiz did not have the bug, someone randomly added compiz as affects
<htorque> someone named didrocks :P
<jono> wow, the recent Unity update screws up my desktop
<jono> the desktop is offset and there is a big black area
<jono> anyone else seeing this?
<htorque> yes
<htorque> jono: just not sure against which package to report this. compiz maybe?
<jono> htorque, you see it too?
<htorque> jono: yeah
<jono> htorque, I started seeing it when I installed Unity
<htorque> i updated, restarted X, and got it
<jono> I am on a call, would you mind filing a bug htorque?
<htorque> jono: sure, will do
<jono> thanks htorque!
<htorque> jono: bug 862743
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 862743 in unity (Ubuntu) "Desktop drawn with offset" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862743
<Nitesh> My oneiric installation got totally messed up after I ran updates few minutes back. http://imgur.com/a/AOOcN
<AlanBell> Nitesh: that is bug 862743
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 862743 in unity (Ubuntu) "Desktop drawn with offset" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/862743
<AlanBell> my compiz just plain crashes right now
<AlanBell> Nitesh: unity2d should still work, you can boot into that and update from there when a fix becomes available
<Nitesh> AlanBell, Oh, this is not nautilus bug then. Also I have got an extra Ubuntu Ubuntu logo on my top panel. Whats that?
<AlanBell> not sure, but the offset bit looks like this https://launchpadlibrarian.net/81478271/08.png
<Nitesh> AlanBell, Got exact same problem. Marked a me-too on bug report.
#ayatana 2011-09-30
<siteUser> Hello
<siteUser> I got one question
<siteUser> Why the unity launcher is not moveable?
<jono> DBO, yo
<jono> you seen https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/862996?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 862996 in unity (Ubuntu) "Lens range widgets do not function correctly" [Undecided,New]
<jono> hey didrocks
<didrocks> hey jono
<jono> didrocks, will there be another Unity release before release?
<jono> the last release brought a pretty funky bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/862743
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 862743 in unity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Desktop drawn with offset" [Critical,Fix committed]
<didrocks> jono: no, yesterday was the last one
<didrocks> jono: this patch has just been cherry-picked and uploaded
<jono> this bug makes the desktop unusable
<jono> ahhh
<jono> cool
<jono> can I ask one more quick favor, could you take a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/862996 and see if this affects you?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 862996 in unity (Ubuntu) "Lens range widgets do not function correctly" [Undecided,New]
<DBO> jono, i am so far ahead of you on this one :P
<jono> DBO, lol
 * jono hi-fives DBO
<DBO> alriiiiight
<jono> DBO, do you have the issue with the lens range thing?
<DBO> is it me or are hi-fives becoming gay?
<didrocks> jono: this is after logout/login, right, with latest u-m-l?
<DBO> jono, which issue?
<jono> didrocks, I did a full upgrade and I got that issue
<didrocks> ah, not the filter upgrade
<jono> didrocks, oh you mean the desktop thing?
<htorque> good morning! bug 861745 - is this a dupe?
<jono> oh, this affects the files and music lens
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 861745 in unity (Ubuntu) "missing window decorations on unmaximized windows" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/861745
<didrocks> not the filter *itself*
<didrocks> jono: you mean, how clicking on the filter isn't logical
<jono> I think the issue is in the widget
<jono> didrocks, see the bug, I explain what I mean
<didrocks> jono: yeah, there was a lot of churn yesterday, but I found it no logical as well
<DBO> okay I see why its doing it
<DBO> im not sure I can fix it though
<DBO> this code is outside my comfort zone
<didrocks> jono: yeah, I confirm this behavior and don't find it logical as wel
<didrocks> DBO: I'll see with gord, I guess it's on his plate :)
<jono> I worry because it really impacts the usability of the filter
<jono> maybe gord can take a look and fix it
<DBO> didrocks, is qt in the middle of an upgrade
<jono> if you could confirm and prioritize the bug that would be cool
<didrocks> DBO: yeah, I pushed a new Qt yesterday
<didrocks> jono: doing
<jono> thanks didrocks
<didrocks> and will ping gord
<jono> oh, and...morning!
 * jono is such an asshole
<didrocks> jono: good evening/night ;-)
<jono> :-)
<didrocks> jono: if we can cherry-pick this one today, I'll probably push it
<didrocks> otherwise, totally qualified for an SRU
<jono> didrocks, cool
<DBO> who are these people in G+
<jono> things are feeling good for me in 11.10
<DBO> I keep gaining followers
<jono> DBO, fans
<DBO> no
<didrocks> DBO: same here, I don't understand…
<jono> they want them some Jason action
<DBO> jono, thats just you
<DBO> I'll send you a photo
<DBO> but dont tell me what you do with it, okay?
<jono> I will get it laminated, that's what
<jono> lol
<DBO> thanks
<DBO> I appreciate you giving my photo a plastic condom
<jono> DBO, btw, did you ever fix the issue with the launcher not appearing when moving the mouse slowly to the edge
<jono> I still get that happening sometimes
<DBO> jono, yes
<jono> interesting
<didrocks> this was on the list and fix released :)
<DBO> jono, I cant make it happen anymore
<DBO> so
<DBO> if you can
<didrocks> ah si
<DBO> let me know
<jono> sometimes the edge detect fails for me and the launcher won't appear
<didrocks> DBO: there is one case
<DBO> didrocks, what is that/
<didrocks> jono: is it before you click on the launcher, or in the dash?
<didrocks> DBO: basically, 3 bugs are the same
<didrocks> one sec
<jono> but then if I go to a virtual desktop with no windows and the launcher appears, it starts working ok
<jono> didrocks, not noticed
<jono> didrocks, it is when I want to make the launcher appear
<DBO> maybe there is an initial state issue...
<didrocks> bug #860805
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 860805 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dash doesn't get the focus on pressing the super key first time after login" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/860805
<jono> oh weird, if you hit the top left corner of the screen the launcher doesnt appear either
<didrocks> bug #819721
<DBO> jono, thats expected now
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 819721 in unity "quicklists not accessible for the first time just after login" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/819721
<jono> DBO, ahh
<DBO> jono, since the window controls go there
<DBO> for maximized windows
<didrocks> and there is a third one
<DBO> jono, prepare to fight community backlash
<DBO> set phasers to stun
<jono> I doubt it
<didrocks> DBO: basically, if you don't focus once the launcher/dash, you can't make any action with it
<DBO> didrocks, i know of what yu speak, and amazingly those bugs are not actually related...
<jono> this won't cause much of a deal
<didrocks> DBO: njpatel confirmed that it's all the same :)
<DBO> didrocks, I know, njpatel asked me when you asked him
<DBO> I told him yes then
<DBO> I was wrong
<htorque> didrocks: third one: bugs 832150 ;-)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 832150 in unity (Ubuntu) "ubuntu desktop unity. Mouse at the left side doesn't reveal launcher" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/832150
<didrocks> htorque: thanks! that was the third in the pack :)
<htorque> is the extra ubuntu icon in the top panel supposed to be there? http://img.xrmb2.net/images/145549.png
<Saviq> htorque: it's an ongoing debate, see the last few comments in https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/732016
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 732016 in Ayatana Design "UIFe: Desktop should be titled" [High,Triaged]
<htorque> Saviq: thanks
<smspillaz> hey @ all
<Saamm> The fix for this Bug #859885 in Unity 4.20 is not fully functional. Still having issues.
<Saamm> bug bot not working?
<AlanBell> anyone know when the ubuntu mono font is landing in oneiric?
<jbicha> AlanBell: it's already landed, but it's not been decided whether it will be default mono or not
<AlanBell> oh, OK, I just noticed terminal wasn't using it and put off doing some screenshots
<AlanBell> ah yes, it is there :)
<AlanBell> I have been using it in Natty for ages and I am quite used to it now
<jbicha> I think it hurts my eyes a bit, today's my first day with it
<Saamm> Still having issues with Bug 859885 fixed in unity 4.20
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 859885 in unity (Ubuntu) "Minimizing a window should switch focus to the windows underneath it (breaks restore)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859885
<Saamm> Should I open a new bug?
<Trevinho> didrocks: this is the fix for that BAMF bug I was talking to you yesterday: https://code.launchpad.net/~3v1n0/bamf/only-show-in-unity-fix
<didrocks> Trevinho: yeah, this is fine as an SRU, please open a bug for it
<mardy> Kaleo: hi, can I work on any other bugs than those targeted for the 4.14 milestone? I don't feel that I can do much there...
<Kaleo> mardy: that does not sound good :)
<Kaleo> mardy: pick something you will have fun with
<andyrock> what about adding an option to keep the desktop icons in the right side of the monitor?
<mardy> Kaleo: I'll pick https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity-2d/+bug/860400
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 860400 in unity-2d "[dash] no way to unmaximize" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Kaleo> mardy: oki doki
<ilari_> hello folks. I one slight problem: I installed unity over gnome2 on ubuntu studio. I put ''compiz --replace ccp'' to run on startup, so that unity would start. But unity wont apparently load the settings from previous session when starting up: Added icons and applets wont startup. Whats the problem?
<didrocks> ilari_: you should rather run "unity"
<hicham> the python wrapper ?
<didrocks> hicham: yeah, as I don't know what ubuntu studio is doing and probably net setting the right profile
<hicham> didrocks: I wish that the gsettings backend will be better than the gconf one
<didrocks> hicham: still base on the same profile system
<didrocks> lunch time
<hicham> didrocks: when the gsettings backend will be available ?
<didrocks> hicham: it's a question for #compiz
<didrocks> or #compiz-dev
<hicham> didrocks: thanks
<didrocks> yw
<ilari_> didrocks: thanks. Ill try to run simply ''unity''.
<hicham> didrocks: classic question, no news on upstreaming gtk menu proxy patch ?
<didrocks> hicham: haven't I told you aready that's a question for tedg, not me?
<didrocks> hicham: tedg is upstream, he's the one proposing the patch
<hicham> didrocks: oh, sorry
<Trevinho> didrocks: here you are: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bamf/+bug/863290
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 863290 in BAMF "Bamf Ignores some local .desktop files with " [Undecided,New]
<didrocks> Trevinho: thanks!
<smoser> anyone able to confirm ?
<smoser> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-2d/+bug/863301
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 863301 in unity-2d (Ubuntu) "menus disappear on mouse-up" [Undecided,New]
<Saamm> This bug 859885 has been fixed in unity 4.20 but problem still persists. Should I file a new bug or comment on this only?
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 859885 in unity (Ubuntu) "Minimizing a window should switch focus to the windows underneath it (breaks restore)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859885
<jono> DBO, hey
<jono> DBO, you know how I mentioned sometimes the launcher won't trigger, I think it happens after suspend and resume
<jono> I just unsuspended and it won't appear for me when I use the mouse against thr left side of the screen
<jono> I have to use the Super key to see it
<DBO> jono, how up to date are you on compiz?
<jono> up to date as of last night
<jono> eight hours ago or so
<DBO> jono, open  terminal please
<DBO> type "xprop"
<DBO> and click on the far left edge of your screen
<DBO> put that shit in pastebin
<DBO> and let me read it like a boss
<jono> jono@forge:~$ xprop
<jono> _NET_WM_ALLOWED_ACTIONS(ATOM) = _NET_WM_ACTION_ABOVE, _NET_WM_ACTION_BELOW
<jono> XdndAware(ATOM) = ARC
<jono> thats it
<DBO> jono, same thing but wint xwininfo please
<jono> DBO, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/699852/
<DBO> jono, I call shinanegans
<ali1234> i get that problem, however, i never suspend my desktop machine
<DBO> jono, does alt-tab show up properly?
<jono> DBO, what's the deal?
<jono> DBO, yep
<DBO> jono, the deal is pretty raw
<jono> that is how I roll
<DBO> now I need a reliable way to reproduce the issue
<jono> I am raw
<jono> raw bacon
<DBO> jono, you're likely to give people worms?
<jono> lol
<jono> DBO, anything else I can do?
<jono> any idea what the cause is?
<DBO> uhhhhhm... yeah hold on
<DBO> dont do anything that might fix this state for you
<jono> ok
<om26er> smspillaz, Hi again :-O 'show desktop' is almost fixed except the launcher does not appear when the desktop is actually shown. thoughts?
<DBO> jono, just so you know, I am listening to Vanilla Ice, I think this should assure you that I care about this bug
<DBO> jono, could I convince you to build a custom unity?
<jono> DBO, hah!
<jono> how do I build it?
<jono> and can I get rid of it afterwards?
<DBO> you've never done it?
<jono> nope
<jono> not Unity
<DBO> I know this is just a silly thing to call you
<DBO> but you're a virgin
<DBO> Im not sure now is the time to introduce you to this then :/
<jono> indeed
<jono> be gentle
<DBO> jono, okay this will probably fuck up your system
<DBO> so save your work
<jono> ok
<DBO> (you might have to reboot)
<jono> thats a good start
<DBO> now open d-feet
<jono> no worries
 * jono installs d-feet
<didrocks> time to poke the HideMachine!
<DBO> ಠ_ಠ
<jono> btw, I just noticed my launcher works fine now
<jono> I didnt do anything
<jono> it sjust started working
<DBO> didrocks, yeah but I get a crash every time I hit the introspect method
<DBO> does it work for you?
<didrocks> DBO: oh? 2 weeks before, it was still fine
<didrocks> DBO: let me check
<DBO> its always crashed for me
<DBO> I dont know wtf I do wrong :P
<jono> DBO, still load d-feet?
<didrocks> DBO: see how to get the bug fixed? tell people to install d-feet :)
<DBO> what are you doing?
<DBO> jono, not unless you can trigger the issue again
 * didrocks adds d-feet as an unity dep :)
<jono> DBO, it seems to be back to normal now
<DBO> didrocks, you just go to the introspect method and pass "Launcher" right?
<didrocks> DBO: yep, let me retry now
<jono> ok I will install these new updates and reboot
<didrocks> wtf?
<didrocks> who broke it?
<jono> DBO, will unsuspend when I am done and see if I get the same issue
<didrocks> ok, that's bad, our debugger is away…
 * DBO puts on some Bob Segar
<didrocks> :)
<magcius> Is there a reason bamf uses the non-standard "_NET_WM_DESKTOP_FILE"?
<didrocks> DBO: btw, if you can review my branch for monday, not sure if it will be a 0 day SRU or final
<DBO> ah right
<didrocks> because you started listing issue with 1. that I show it's not
<om26er> just when i thought the NEW queue was down to a very low number, didrocks synced it with downstream and now its scary 399 NEW :-@
<didrocks> never got a 2. :)
<DBO> didrocks, approved with comment
<DBO> 2) is the comment
<didrocks> om26er: yeah, I was thinking that I really needed to launch it again
<didrocks> om26er: wait, it's syncing status
<didrocks> om26er: hopefully, you will get some confirms for free :)
<DBO> om26er, enjoy
<didrocks> DBO: looking, thanks!
<om26er> didrocks, yeah, alot are getting confirmed on sync thanks to launchpad's autoconfirm feature and its really helpful (sarcasm)
<didrocks> om26er: oh, you love it as well I see :-)
<om26er> DBO, got a bug for you bug 832150 you might want to look at a later date ;)
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 832150 in unity (Ubuntu) "ubuntu desktop unity. Mouse at the left side doesn't reveal launcher" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/832150
<om26er> totally in love with the feature :p
<didrocks> ;)
<didrocks> DBO: thanks! wasn't sure with all this style change which one was the latest with C++11 recommendation ;)
<didrocks> DBO: renaming and pushing
<om26er> smspillaz, unping my last message seems didrocks already took care of it :-)
<ali1234> fwiw i sometimes get this under natty to, but only since some fairly recent update
<om26er> bug 863129
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 863129 in unity (Ubuntu) "The 'Desktop' label isn't shown if you use "Show desktop" in alt + tab" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863129
<om26er> ali1234, i believe it not to be related with the above bug though
<ali1234> different bug?
<ali1234> the circumstances are pretty similar too, under natty it happens when firefox is maximized (sometimes)
<ali1234> could be related to the bug where it thinks maximized windows are on a different desktop? (and thus clicking the icon on the launcher doesn't reveal them)
<ali1234> i suppose that wouldn't stop it from unhiding
<jono> quick q
<jono> how can I get https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/863434 to also affect Ayatana Design?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 863434 in unity (Ubuntu) "Desktop menu provides confusing and meaningless functionality" [Undecided,New]
<jono> when I use Also Affects I don't see it as an option
<hicham> jono : done
<hicham> though it seems a little bit confusing
<jono> thanks hicham
<hicham> in "Also Affects" you just change the affected project
<hicham> I hope unity's patches will be upstreamed at some point
<hicham> can I file a bug about that ?
<hicham> "Please upstream the patches needed for complete unity functionality" ?
<jono> hicham, odd, I tried that
<nhaines> Couple quick questions.  I know the last Unity update fixed where the Alt-Tab switch wasn't displaying the Desktop icon.  My Desktop icon has always had and still does) a white bar across the top.  Is this the intended look?
<nhaines> In addition, I know several mockups have said the background for the workspace switcher and trash should be the tinted dash color, but it's still light and dark grey for me.
<macer1> Hello
<macer1> anyone here :)?
<macer1> from ayatana team
<kenvandine> macer1, hey, just ask your question and if anyone can answer it, they will
<macer1> I hate ugly compressed wallpapers on CD
<jono> thanks for fixing that Gwibber bug kenvandine
<macer1> can you do a normal quality walppapers/icons package?
<jono> it is rocking now :-)
<kenvandine> jono, thanks for finding that!
<jono> :-)
<kenvandine> macer1, not if we want to include them on the CD, unfortunately
<kenvandine> space is so limited
<macer1> every ubuntu is 700Mb so you need to remove and remove
<macer1> why not make it DVD?
<macer1> like osx lion
<htorque> hm, can anyone confirm bug 855831? didrocks set it to confirmed but i think he lied. :P
<macer1> like windows 8
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 855831 in nux (Ubuntu) "Dash - No visual feedback in search bar" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/855831
<macer1> and 7
<kenvandine> good discipline
<kenvandine> nice to have a limit to keep it from getting insane
<macer1> make it 1GB
<kenvandine> however, it would be nice if there was a way for users to download the uncompressed wallpapers
<kenvandine> every cycle it gets harder and harder to stay under 700M
<macer1> it needs to stop
<macer1> pleaseee :(
<kenvandine> so who knows, maybe someday we'll change the limit
<macer1> i hope 12.04 will be on dvd
<macer1> bug 863311
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 863311 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) ""Stalking Ocelot" wallpaper's quality is not good enough " [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/863311
<macer1> anotehr idea
<macer1> use better compression
<macer1> like fedora I think
<kenvandine> we try, each image is tweaked differently to make them look as good as possible in the size we have
<jbicha> macer1: if you want the originals try bug 829213 comment 8
<kenvandine> preventing as much banding as possible, etc
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 829213 in ubuntu-wallpapers (Ubuntu) "FFe: Upload Oneiric Ubuntu 11.10 wallpapers" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/829213
<nhaines> macer1: you think?  What type of compression are Fedora using and what type of compression are Ubuntu using and how do those two methods compare when used on the stalking ocelot wallpaper?
<macer1> I mean compression of all iso
<kenvandine> hey jbicha, i reverted your dh_python2 change in the gwibber packaging... it broke the override loading we do to set API keys...
<macer1> If I remember correctly fedora use some better compression
<kenvandine> jbicha, for next cycle i'll investigate why that broke so we can update the packaging
<nhaines> macer1: have you tested this or are you relying on a hunch?
<jbicha> kenvandine: yes, thanks, we don't want to break stuff at this point
<kenvandine> but reverting it for now was the quickest way to reliably fix it
<macer1> what compression is using ubuntu isos now?
<macer1> fedora is using xz
<jbicha> macer1: Fedora doesn't ship LibreOffice last I remember
<jbicha> I believe we use bz2 by default but xz is available on opt-in basis, I'm sure that will get discussed at next UDS
<macer1> I can't go to UDS, unfortunately
<macer1> :/
<kenvandine> macer1, you can always participate remotely
<nhaines> macer1: you don't need to fly there.  You can write a blueprint beforehand or participate remotely.
<kenvandine> we try very hard to enable everyone to participate
<macer1> how I can participate remotely?
<macer1> btw. can 12.10 UDS be in Poland :D?
<macer1> that will be awesome :D
<kenvandine> macer1, look at uds.ubuntu.com
<kenvandine> there is info there somewhere...
<kenvandine> when the schedules are posted, you can view the blueprints, etherpads, irc and audio there
<kenvandine> you can listen in live and each room has irc channels
<macer1> cool
<kenvandine> if you have something to say, just say it on irc and folks in the room will be able to see it
<jbicha> and each physical room has a projector with the irc channel posted so everyone can see the remote feedback
<macer1> What is timezone on UDS?
<macer1> GMT?
<nhaines> UTC
<macer1> ok
<macer1> I need to go, bye and thanks :D
<nhaines> macer1: have a good evening!  :D
<macer1> thx :D
<macer1> I will be back :D
<nhaines> macer1: great.  :)
<htorque> smspillaz: hello! out of curiosity i restarted unity within a running session with the -v option and got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/700012/
<htorque> smspillaz: does this look ok? 1. the "stacks are out of sync" msg, 2. the "pending configure notifies" shows up a couple of hundred times, 3. and the "this should never happen" warnings.
<Saamm> The fix for this bug is not working fully in unity. Please look into it. Bug 859885
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 859885 in unity (Ubuntu) "Minimizing a window should switch focus to the windows underneath it (breaks restore)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/859885
<jono> would someone mind setting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/811401 to confirmed?
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 811401 in unity (Ubuntu) "unity-panel-service crashed with SIGSEGV in g_type_check_instance_cast()" [Critical,Fix released]
<jono> it just happened to me
<andyrock> http://www.thisisthecountdown.com/ O.o?
<hicham> hi tedg
<tedg> Howdy hicham
<hicham> tedg : any news on upstream gtk menu proxy patch ?
<nhaines> tedg: so this whole Unity thing seems to be working out.  ;)
<hicham> tedg : *upstreaming
<tedg> hicham, I haven't tried recently.  Though I'll probably ask about it at the GNOME Summit next weekend.
<tedg> If nothing else, I'd prefer to get it cleaner.
<tedg> Along with scrollbars
<tedg> nhaines, Heh, we're trying! :-)
<nhaines> tedg: hey, do your workspace switcher and trash can launcher icons have a transparent background or are they gray?
<nhaines> (This would be for oneiric)
<tedg> nhaines, They changed like 3 or 4 times throughout the release, so I'm not sure.
<tedg> nhaines, I think they're transparent...
<tedg> Wait, I think I'm wrong.
<tedg> DBO, ^
<nhaines> tedg: I've literally never seen them go transparent on my system.  Which makes me sad because the mockups look pretty beautiful.  :)
<DBO> tedg, join us on G+
<tedg> DBO, Is that on Freenode?
<tedg> ;-)
<tedg> DBO, Do you need me?  I have to go in a few, so I don't want to set up something new if I'm not needed.
<DBO> :P
<DBO> no
<Teester> Hi. I've been working on a lens using Python for Unity in Oneiric.  Up until about a week ago, it was working fine, but recently it has stopped working. Anyone know if anything in the API has been changed that I've missed?
#ayatana 2011-10-01
<Andy80> hi
#ayatana 2011-10-02
<td123> hi
<td123> I was wondering if there is any documentation on how unity works besides reading the code
<td123> I'm mainly interested in how it is implemented from the bottom up
<td123> I've checked out the code and looked under docs & guides but couldn't find anything I wanted
<td123> actually there are no docs and guides in there afaict
<td123> I have to run, bye
